# the S+G social thread vers. NFL offseason = S+G offseason



## axl blaze

Happy Holidaze to all my S+G homies! 






I just want to say thanks for another year of entertaining me and thanks for being around a place where I get to vent all my sports related frustrations/exclamations!

it gets pretty heated here, but I wouldn't trade our banter for the world. I'm constantly impressed by the quality of discussion here, who woulda thought BLers could be so educated? 

may your team always beat your rival, may your NFL team always be on prime-time, may your team always play on Bowl Games on or after January 1st, and most importantly - may you always keep coming back to S+G!!


----------



## China Rider

yes


----------



## suburu

Sweet Buds . Fuckin wicked day and gonna drag the shit out of it tonight and continue the christmas retardiness tomoorow

Happy Holidaaze been getting stuck into these all day/night, next one in about 5 mins in for S + G


----------



## Kenickie

eid kareem mofos


----------



## Care

Merry christmas. Hope everyone is having a fun and safe holiday season.


----------



## axl blaze

Care - despite being a Bay Area sports fan I have to admit that you are probably the most fresh addition of S+G this past year or so

for that, I hope that Santa gave you whatever you wanted. he might have even wrapped mountaintops + university aged women most specifically for you this Holidaze season


----------



## Care

^How did you know what I wanted 

Looks like you got some good buds there, for an east coaster that is.

Can this be S+G Social Thread?


----------



## China Rider

man i'm in so much pain

i was just getting good at nba 2k12 

then, suddenly i knocked over my 360(why i even had it positioned standing up, i dunno) and well, when that happens the game within gets 404'ed

i miss that game, and i guess i'll just have to re-buy it

i just finished my first 14 game season too

fuck i wish the real nba had a 14 game season, one game a week like the nfl

nba is weird, i don't really have a favorite team, i like every team besides the lakers, heat, bulls, magic, spurs, and mavs


----------



## axl blaze

Care said:


> ^How did you know what I wanted
> 
> Looks like you got some good buds there, for an east coaster that is.
> 
> Can this be S+G Social Thread?



haha, I'm pretty lucky here in Ohio we get some really good buds. usually ranked about #8 in the Nation

we do need a social thread here, eh? though you all have to admit I have to be the most lax mod around. I don't think I've ever even bitched if we got off topic here. tbh, I am just happy to have the more traffic


----------



## Care

Thats cool, Ive never been to the east coast but I hear horror stories about prices and quality east of the Mississippi. Regardless, I doubt you could compare to the stuff we have here. And I'm lucky enough to know people that are in the business legally, although I dont smoke that much anymore.

What did everyone do for the holidays?


----------



## China Rider

i've never been to the west coast

but if i do

oregon(eugene), idaho, montana, colorado(morrison...red rocks) washington(spokane), and northern cali(palo alto)


----------



## Care

^ You should make your way to Yosemite if you're ever in California. Its the most fantastic place ever.


----------



## atri

:D
happy holidays!


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Seasons Greetings ;P


----------



## Care

Check this out.

Anthony Robles, D1 NCAA wrestling champion, 125 lbs. Born with one leg.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OdwACYJWJzM


----------



## axl blaze

nice story. I've seen a couple limbless wrestlers in my day. and the strange part is that they don't even match up to the most bizarre sight in my wrestling days - female wrestlers. I felt really bad for the lower weight guys who had to wrestle a girl. women can do whatever they want, more power to them, it has nothing to do with that. it's just that you can't win when wrestling a girl because even if you do win it's expected, and if you lose, well that's not good either

what is the toughest sport everyone has done? mine would have to be wrestling by far. it was just unreal. I have no idea how I did it for so long. the hardest part wasn't even the wrestling part. cutting weight and then trying to maintain enough mental focus to beat your opponent in a match was. it was my favorite sport and it helped me out immensely for footbaw season


----------



## nAON

S&G social needs more video games, physical activity is so last century.


----------



## Care

axl blaze said:


> nice story. I've seen a couple limbless wrestlers in my day. and the strange part is that they don't even match up to the most bizarre sight in my wrestling days - female wrestlers. I felt really bad for the lower weight guys who had to wrestle a girl. women can do whatever they want, more power to them, it has nothing to do with that. it's just that you can't win when wrestling a girl because even if you do win it's expected, and if you lose, well that's not good either
> 
> what is the toughest sport everyone has done? mine would have to be wrestling by far. it was just unreal. I have no idea how I did it for so long. the hardest part wasn't even the wrestling part. cutting weight and then trying to maintain enough mental focus to beat your opponent in a match was. it was my favorite sport and it helped me out immensely for footbaw season


 
I totally feel you man. At my first ever wrestling match in 4th grade I got matched up against a girl. Thankfully I won or I might have quit wrestling then and there.

There was a chick on my wrestling team in high school in my weight class. We had wrestle-offs to decide who was varsity for each weight class and she was better than everyone in my weight class except me. I gave her a concussion one time (on accident) during a wrestle-off and she quit for good after that.

And yea, wrestling is an intense sport. I used to get so nervous before tournaments. So much pressure with both teams watching you the whole time. And 2 hours of practice 5 days a week +school +weekly matches took up a lot of time.


----------



## Kenickie

Care said:


> What did everyone do for the holidays?



beat Pander at Madden


----------



## Kenickie

China Rider said:


> oregon(eugene), idaho, colorado(morrison...red rocks) washington(spokane)



i some how feel worldly, having been to these places, and surprisingly, i think idaho is the prettiest of them all, really. Red Rocks is awesome and concerts there are mindblowing, but idaho has dunes. like real fucking sand dunes. and their mountains are like.. blue! i know that doesn't make any sense but it doesn't look like the mountains in colorado. it's a really strange pretty and fuck nazis for taking it over. wyoming is also gorgeous, empty open vistas that seem to go on forever! really beautiful country. i think the best part of colorado is the western slope, crested butte and gunnison. i didn't go there much because i'm not a skibum nor did i care for driving for ages, but crested butte is the shit.






oregon and washington kind of are the same to me. the columbia river gorge is striking and it rains a lot there, i don't know what to say besides that. i went out into the woods in washington and pretended i was in a twilight movie. the hipsters in portland throw cool secret parties along the river. the pot is amazing, of course, but boulder bud is better. i will say that i thought it was incredible that the sun didn't go down until like.. after 10pm there in the summer, since you're so fucking north. i felt really far apart from everyone and spent a lot of time on the phone with my friend who lived in Hawaii, because i felt closer to her in Oregon than my family in Arkansas or PB in Georgia.


----------



## China Rider

intriguing tale, ma'am

watching the chris herron 30 for 30 again

i wonder if he's a bluelighter


----------



## Care

Washington State is gorgeous. Puget Sound is so fantastic.


----------



## Kenickie

there are some BLers up there, I didn't get to Puget Sound, but i'd like to one day.

whats with the title of this thread? i'm sure we can come up with something better now that it's just a social thread


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Where is that mountain axl???  I want to board there since they have snow.  hehehe


----------



## Care

LMAO at thread title.

And yes, the continued lack of any sign of snow is depressing.

Id also like to point out the awesome heated discussion we could be having about the college football playoffs right now, if they existed.

Ive been throwing a football around recently and I gotta say I have a new found respect for QB's. Getting both velocity and accuracy on a football is not easy.


----------



## China Rider

i can throw a baseball 85 miles per hour, accurately

i feel like i could have been a good quarterback

if only i could throw a fucking spiral!!!

i just can't do it, i've taken much advise, and i just can't do it


----------



## Care

^ gotta have big hands 

My biggest problem is my right shoulder. I tore my RC last year and it still isn't the same.


----------



## axl blaze

I've got the biggest ugliest hands you ever did see. but it helped me out with grip (catching footbaws as a TE) and for sure with wrestling (general grab-assery)

it's the only time when sausage fingers are a good thing


----------



## Kenickie

anyone seen our nigga methadone84?


----------



## Care

I heard he got shanked by a crackhead.


----------



## axl blaze

did u check Paris lol?


----------



## axl blaze

I think Drew Brees gives some of the best chants in the NFL. he leads them like a G in all Saints pre-game TV coverage. add to the fact that he is an older, balding white dude who probably has 2 kids and it makes that feat even more impressive


----------



## Care

Drew Brees is a leader of men.

He is also a cerebral football player. He is not physically gifted by football standards, yet he competes with world class athletes. Mind/body connection is outstanding.

Auto hall-of-famer in his first year of eligibility.

I remember when the Saints were the worst team in football. Saints fans have one man to thank for their sucess. I predict a return to mediocrity when Brees retires. They are probably the most "carried by their QB" team in the league (other than maybe the colts pre2011).


----------



## axl blaze

I agree. I remember him wrecking shit with Purdue back in the day. San Diego has to be pissed they lost him and Miami should be shooting themselves in the foot for passing up on him

he is a freak athlete too, for a little guy. I remember seeing him dunk the football on the goal-posts, which ain't an easy feat for the smaller in stature


----------



## Kenickie

Care said:


> I remember when the Saints were the worst team in football. Saints fans have one man to thank for their sucess.



yes, and that man is Sean Payton. no, but really we all know how lucky we are to have Breesus and Sean Payton. the only other person more admired and worshiped is this man, right here:






if New Orleans had the power to canonize it's own saints, the first two would be, without a doubt, Brees & Brad Pitt.


----------



## Care

I have no fucking idea what you're talking about but I like Brad Pitt, so I approve.

And meh about Peyton. Its easy to look like a great coach when your QB wins every game for you.


----------



## axl blaze

Sean Payton does Vicodin, so I approve of his message


----------



## Kenickie

Brad Pitt is responsible for more people in the 9th ward being back in their homes than any other organization -- government or otherwise. he lives in new orleans and is constantly giving monetary (and visibilty) support to the city. his foundation builds sustainable and architecturally sound homes in the lower ninth. he's spent his own money when he couldn't raise enough. he also voices a lot of the cities opinions to the outside world. 

when asked about how he felt about bp & the oil spill, he said:

"I've never been a supporter of the death penalty. But I'm willing to look at it again."

there was a rumor going around in late 2009 that he was going to run for mayor. the city rejoiced. then our fucked up dysfunctional city said he had to wait another year for residency requirements. anyway, video related: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O66WICED6RA


----------



## Care

He tore his ACL.....

I have even more respect for Brad Pitt after watching that video K.


----------



## Kenickie

yes he is a 'saint' down here. i was looking for this image of him they printed in the NOLA alt weekly where he is in one of the traditional "Saints fan" costume (pope like) and holding a photo of Breesus

you could almost hear the holiness coming off of it. he is a good guy, and beloved nola resident.


----------



## Kenickie

im terrible to watch games with


----------



## axl blaze

me too. if you think I'm bad here I'm an animal IRL


----------



## Kenickie

PB keeps telling me to stop teasing the television


----------



## Care

BRING IT ON SAINTS.

YOU WONT SCORE 45 POINTS NEXT WEEK.

real talk

If the 49ers win people will finally have to take them seriously.


----------



## Kenickie

what if they lose?


----------



## Care

Then they will be slightly more respected next year than the last, like every other team that loses in the divisional round of the playoffs which hasn't done anything relevant in recent memory.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> BRING IT ON SAINTS.
> 
> YOU WONT (NEED TO) SCORE 45 POINTS NEXT WEEK.
> 
> real talk
> 
> If the 49ers win people will finally have to take them seriously.



More appropriate dontcha think?


----------



## Arnold

P.I.D trailer pretty cool don't you think?


----------



## Care

49ers have allowed 10 total points in their last 3 home games. And the Saints only score 24 point on average on the road compared to 40+ at home.

Also, the best way to stop the saints is to take the ball away, which the 49ers are #1 in the league at. They also have a good pass rush to terrorize brees with, and have a solid run game to keep him off the field. Oh, and Brees isn't as godly when he isn't in a dome or at home (losses to tampa and the rams). The only loss the 49ers have this year at home was aginst the Cowboys in week 2, a game which they led by 14 points in the fourth quarter.

Im picking the 49ers next week with my head and my heart.


----------



## Kenickie

i was absolutely stunned last night. STUNNED. 

i shouted at the tv, for sure. you know, i always like upsets. i like BIG PLAYS.  






that was pretty sweet. and then i called my denver fans and he didn't know what happened because he was busy driving his mom to the airport 

jim didn't text us back lol.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^^ I'm not as sick about that ending today as I was last night for a couple of reasons.  First, now I wont have to watch Brady chew up the Steeler D.  Second, I'm more miserable about the lack of snow than I am about the Steelers losing.  Its nice to know I'm not hung up on a fav sports team.  However, I may change my opinion depending how the Cats do in March.


----------



## Care

Played some disc golf for the first time in a couple months yesterday. There is a really nice 18 hole course that is within walking distance of my house so I try to play as much as possible, although not so much recently. Im pretty decent and usually shoot anywhere from -4 to +4 depending on the course difficulty, which can vary greatly depending on the pin position. The holes range anywhere from 250 to 600 feet, all par 3.

Anyone else here play?


----------



## alasdairm

related reading: A Disc (Firsbee) Golf Thread

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

yeah I frolf all the time. it's very big here, as I imagine it to be big anywhere in college-dominated towns

I've been doing it since high school, so I dare say that I am pretty good at it. but I throw (mostly) tomahawks when I drive. some people look down upon that, but I can throw that disc further than fuck

plus, it's a nice way to go out and get some light exercise, enjoy a sunny day, and perhaps bring a phatty-boom batty with ya (or what I can performance-enhancing drugs concerning frolfing)

a large body of the frisbee golf enthusiast are wankers, though


----------



## axl blaze

hilarious blog on the Shit Michael Jordan tries to pass off as clothes


----------



## China Rider

i'd rather drop some 'cid and slam 6 packs down the faces of rivals during hours of intense horseshoe competition 

if you don't know what a six pack is referring to i suggest you get your ass outta smog and traffic once in awhile


----------



## Care

I play in an annual horseshoe tournament, believe it or not. I suck ass and only play for that one weekend a year but it is way fun. Everyone is so wasted, its hilarious.

Usually get a few friends together for it, its this guys private property up in the mountains and everyone camps out for the weekend. There is a large arena with 9 pits and old couches surrounding the whole thing that they bring out of storage for the weekend once a year.


----------



## xeros

Kenickie said:


> eid kareem mofos


 what's that mean in english kenickie.


----------



## Care

Me +2 incredibly trashed watching the 49er/Giants game.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i played a ton of disc golf until a few years ago.  still got a bag full of discs.  been meaning to get back out there, but i usually occupy my free time with ball golf.


----------



## Care

Sup guys


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^ where's your 'chute?


----------



## China Rider

everytime i smoke a cig when at home i throw darts in the garage (american style board)

i'm fascinated in darts cause it's  one of the few things that i just can't get any better at, no matter how  much i practice

the rare times i'm at a bar you can find me throwing darts, shooting pool,or throwing horse shoes(yeah, most bars have horseshoe pits here in rural town) anything to get away from the gossip


----------



## Max Power




----------



## Care

lmao, nice!


----------



## Care

So this forum just totally dies when its not football season or wut?


----------



## axl blaze

pretty much

I wish there was an NBA thread, as no one has started it all year. we have a lot of Lakers fans here, and I'm guessing they've been so butt-hurt over suddenly becoming a mediocre team, that they don't come here anymore. I'm a Cavs fan, and currently watching them with a Ling Ling. I would start the NBA thread, but I feel I start way to many threads in my own forum as it is...

the weather finally broke here in Ohio, it's been gorgeous. I plan to get some sun and play some disc golf very soon. I've become pretty good at it since I've played ever since high school... I'll report back with how I do


----------



## China Rider

Care said:


> So this forum just totally dies when its not football season or wut?


that's the  beauty of the PGA season, it begins during NFL playoffs and ends during week 2 of the NFL season

sundays are awesome, all year round man

come join us


----------



## Max Power

axl blaze said:


> I wish there was an NBA thread, as no one has started it all year. we have a lot of Lakers fans here, and I'm guessing they've been so butt-hurt over suddenly becoming a mediocre team, that they don't come here anymore. I'm a Cavs fan, and currently watching them with a Ling Ling. I would start the NBA thread, but I feel I start way to many threads in my own forum as it is...



Official 2012 NBA Thread vers LINSANITY


----------



## Transcendence

*Why are most Gamestop employees douchbags?*

Until today I hadn't bought any games in the two years, so I decided to stock up on some titles I've been wanting to get to. The guy at the counter is chatting loudly and obnoxiously with his buddy about how much some customer sucks while two people are waiting in line. Then his friend decides to pre-order Mass Effect 3 and it takes about 10 minutes to complete the order for some reason. 

I put five games on the counter and he stares at me, then asks "Are you acquiring all of those?" 

"...yeah"

 "Oh too bad..."

It takes about 5 minutes to complete the purchase because he has to find the games and put them in the cases. As I walk away he says to the person behind me "Sorry man, I should have let you go first." The fuck? Sorry for spending $250 in your store dude. 

I've been to about a dozen different Gamestops over the last 10 years and it seems like a majority of the employees are either incompetent or total dicks. Is it in the job description or something?


----------



## MikeOekiM

i think this is just one of those things where if you only have met a couple people from a certain race you'd expect everyone like them to act like that when really you've only seen a small amount of gamestop employees out of all of the other ones there actually are.


----------



## axl blaze

I wonder how big LOVELIFE's boner is now that his Knicks have Lin, and are for once not a laughing stock?


----------



## Transcendence

I don't know, if you do a search for gamestop employees it appears I'm definitely not the only one who's noticed this. I mean every chain store has a proportion of rude employees but gamestop seems off the chart. It's odd, even shitty minimum wage jobs are scarce right now, so you'd think the management would have the opportunity to be a bit more selective.


----------



## tokenname

I don't think I've noticed an abnormal amount of rudeness at Gamestop. It seems like all customer service peeps are rude these days.
But, usually they won't even look at me, mostly they look at the floor if I have to ask them something.
I find that rude, when someone won't look at me when I talk to them. 
Maybe it's because I'm a woman?
They've probably not been within 10 feet of the opposite sex before. OOOps..was that rude?
I guess it's rubbing off. Sorry 
token


----------



## StarOceanHouse

well one thing I've noticed about gamestop is that they aren't very organized. Last time I was there, it took them 10 minutes to find my game in the used section. I don't find them to be rude at all though, the guy apologized for taking so long.


----------



## hx_

Ask them to preorder BattleToads....


----------



## alasdairm

if you're annoyed at gamestop, why not email them to complain? a rant here is of little value if you want something to happen as a result of your experience...

alasdair


----------



## TouchN' Stuff Blvd

I don't know, it could be because the atmosphere in those stores is awful.  It is like painful to look around in those stores.  Last time I went in one of those stores my friend was looking for an old copy of diablo, but I felt gross after being there for just 30 seconds and went to wait outside.  It is such an aggressive audio visual assault of entertainment in there.  I would never work there, but if I did Im sure it would have a pretty negative effect on my mental state and patience too.


----------



## ArCi

Ooooh I don't know?

Maybe it's _because_ they work at _gamestop_.


----------



## hx_

Basically when the management don't do their job properly, the staff morale goes down and they don't really care any more. They get away with it, you treat them like shit and so do their managers, so all they do is bare minimum to keep their jobs!

Happens in most badly run companies, just gamestores tend to attract hordes of male teenagers, both sides of the till. Odd demographics, extreme example of shite customer service.


----------



## Care

China Rider said:


> that's the  beauty of the PGA season, it begins during NFL playoffs and ends during week 2 of the NFL season
> 
> sundays are awesome, all year round man
> 
> come join us



Meh, im not so into golf.


----------



## axl blaze

yeah I'm a frisbee golf > golf kinda guy


----------



## Johnny blue

It's not all of em. Out of the countless gamestops near me there is only one that I use. Unlike all of the other ones  they don't want to argue with me about why I should buy game x instead of what I actually asked for. They are also always working which results in me spending minimal time waiting for them to finish talking amongst themselves (wouldn't want to be rude).

So I guess my advise would be to find another one. They're all over the place around here anyways. Took me years but I finally found one close to my route to work. The weird thing is that this one is in a much busier area but, because they actually work there its a much better experience.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Transcendence said:


> Until today I hadn't bought any games in the two years, so I decided to stock up on some titles I've been wanting to get to. The guy at the counter is chatting loudly and obnoxiously with his buddy about how much some customer sucks while two people are waiting in line. Then his friend decides to pre-order Mass Effect 3 and it takes about 10 minutes to complete the order for some reason.
> 
> I put five games on the counter and he stares at me, then asks "Are you acquiring all of those?"
> 
> "...yeah"
> 
> "Oh too bad..."
> 
> It takes about 5 minutes to complete the purchase because he has to find the games and put them in the cases. As I walk away he says to the person behind me "Sorry man, I should have let you go first." The fuck? Sorry for spending $250 in your store dude.
> 
> I've been to about a dozen different Gamestops over the last 10 years and it seems like a majority of the employees are either incompetent or total dicks. Is it in the job description or something?



IDK man, all yall seem to be in similar boats. 10 minutes isn't that long of a time, neither is 5 minutes, to get upset about. That kid sounds ridiculously immature though, or socially underdeveloped. Gamestop probably attracts those types of kids to work there though.


----------



## delta_9

I must say I'm quite surpirised to see this still open after three staff members posting.  There's absolutely no question this is blog material.

OP, if you feel you didn't get the customer service you deserved, then the appropriate thing to do is speak with this person's manager or otherwise file a complaint of some kind.


----------



## China Rider

because they could be at home orgasming (a.k.a playing video games) right now.  instead they are stuck working!

and to the person who said its because they work at gamestop, well something tells me working at gamestop is their DREAM job

plus they have to so sick of these damn people buying shitty games and trying to trade in scratched copies of parappa the rappa and expecting more than a dollar for it


----------



## Care

Ive gotten out of the habit of playing recently but I used to play disc golf multiple times a week. The one common attribute I notice among good disk golfers is long arms. It really helps to have a larger arc when throwing those disks (although strength, technique and release are also vital). I can throw about 350 feet on a good day but ive seen guys at the course I go to approaching 500 feet, which is insane.

I use innova disks, wraith, starfire, xcalibur and Valkyrie are my favorite drivers and I use a dart for putting.


----------



## hx_

delta_9 said:


> I must say I'm quite surpirised to see this still open after three staff members posting.  There's absolutely no question this is blog material.
> 
> OP, if you feel you didn't get the customer service you deserved, then the appropriate thing to do is speak with this person's manager or otherwise file a complaint of some kind.



How is it blog material? Thats one way to end discussion lol.



> plus they have to so sick of these damn people buying shitty games and trying to trade in scratched copies of parappa the rappa and expecting more than a dollar for it



this, once you deal with the "general" public for a while you realise collectively they're arseholes


----------



## delta_9

Lol "discussion" 8) Please

OP is bitching about gamestop, plain and simple.


----------



## axl blaze

in this forum, you're allowed to bitch about whatever you want, as long as it pertains to either sports or gaming. and this is a discussion, he asked a question, didn't he?

you're derailing the thread - please drop it


----------



## Yazdgerd

Gamestop employees are a bunch of shit scum 90% of the time. When they aren't trying to get you to sign up for something or getting you to pre-order something that sucks, there is always some emo-tard in there who thinks he is God's gift to gaming. This enables him (not usually a her, but just let me finish) to make broad comments about games he has played and to put himself on a pedestal in front of everyone in the store. When Halo 2 came out, these guys were making me sick with all their jive ass blathering that I said fuck GS for at least a few months...

Also, I can't stand it when I mention I am looking for a certain PS2 game (usually an RPG) and the employee snorts. You got a sinus condition, or are you just a condescending fuckface? Yeah, I'm looking for Star Ocean: Till The End of Time. No, I don't care if you didn't like it or think it's too old. No, I never thought to upgrade my system, Mister Early Adopter. I then will ask (nicely) if he has a few other games, and he will make a face like he just got kicked in the balls.  "Radiata Stories? That game was sooo for little kids"..You must have confused me for someone who cares about your taste in games and your reviews, and you are sadly fucking mistaken! And Radiata Stories was not for little kids!

Finally, when they are not trying to give you pennies on the dollar for your trade-ins (they hate giving away cash and will do anything to keep it in their precious NCR cash register), they are busy pressing their views on politics and religion, and this has happened MULTIPLE times. To top it all off, when I went in to ask if they sold pocket emulator players (kinda like the Dingoo so I could play my old SNES RPGs outside), the guy even went as far as saying "SNES ROMs, totally, and why don't you break out your tape walkman at the same time!" He was looking for a laugh, but he almost got a chop to the fucking throat.

I'm sorry, but I for the most part hate those people. There is an older fat dude at the one near my house who is a cool guy, we talked old RPGs for a long time and he even hooked me up with a few of his own games that the store didn't have. He was an exception, but for the most part, the people there are beyond stupid...


----------



## Yazdgerd

The people who work at GameStop are the video game version of Record Store snobs. Just watch High Fidelity with John Cusack and that other annoying guy, and just imagine the record store is a GameStop, and you have a pretty solid, similar example..


----------



## axl blaze

hahaha. keep the stories coming, that was a great rant Yaz


----------



## alasdairm

Yazdgerd said:


> I'm sorry, but I for the most part hate those people. There is an older fat dude at the one near my house who is a cool guy, we talked old RPGs for a long time and he even hooked me up with a few of his own games that the store didn't have. He was an exception, but for the most part, the people there are beyond stupid...


if you hate it so much, why on earth do you go in there?



alasdair


----------



## Busty St Clare

Women scare him and it is his only safe place left in the city I suppose


----------



## Care

elitist gamer mentality.


----------



## Yazdgerd

alasdairm said:


> if you hate it so much, why on earth do you go in there?
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



You have to get your games SOMEWHERE- GameStop is usually much cheaper when it comes to used games anyway. Other places like Best Buy and new game retailers don't even have what I am looking for...

Luckily, I found two stores that may not have the selection of GameStop, but have a wider selection when it comes to games made pre-1996. AND they sell vinyl records!


----------



## Yazdgerd

axl blaze said:


> hahaha. keep the stories coming, that was a great rant Yaz



Man, Thanks, but the place just burns me up, and a rant was in order. I also had an outburst at Shell Gas Station the other day coming back from the methadone clinic, but that is for another time


----------



## Yazdgerd

Busty St Clare said:


> Women scare him and it is his only safe place left in the city I suppose



That was a cheap, not-thought-out insult. It was a rant, either you could respond in kind to the thread or you could ignore it. One or the other.


----------



## alasdairm

Yazdgerd said:


> You have to get your games SOMEWHERE- GameStop is usually much cheaper when it comes to used games anyway. Other places like Best Buy and new game retailers don't even have what I am looking for...


gamestop is hardly the only place on the planet for games. my point is that you have more control over this than you seem to think you do and you seem to almost enjoy the shitty service experience and participate in it willingly so that you can then rant about it later. i can imagine a number of reasons why somebody might want to martyr themselves like that but i'd be assuming and it's a discussion for a different place.

on topic, if you think gamestop sucks, take some responsibility for the issue and don't shop there. problem solved with a tranquil lack of drama 

alasdair


----------



## Yazdgerd

alasdairm said:


> gamestop is hardly the only place on the planet for games. my point is that you have more control over this than you seem to think you do and you seem to almost enjoy the shitty service experience and participate in it willingly so that you can then rant about it later. i can imagine a number of reasons why somebody might want to martyr themselves like that but i'd be assuming and it's a discussion for a different place.
> 
> on topic, if you think gamestop sucks, take some responsibility for the issue and don't shop there. problem solved with a tranquil lack of drama
> 
> alasdair



The topic was why GameStop employees seem to be a bunch of douchebags. I had a few negative experiences there so I thought I would share them. It turned out to be a rant, big deal- if you didn't like it, go to another forum. and I don't care what you and your French counterpart think, this is supposed be a forum for sharing, not picking apart people's posts and making cheap remarks. If you are going to the let your ego go to your head, do it in silence.

You'd think that administrators would have enough common sense to leave insults out of posts- They must be so self-conscious with themselves that they have to criticize and put down others to make themselves feel good in a sick way...


----------



## shimazu

Ive never had a problem at any of the stores near me. Not to say there arent bad Gamestop employees, but with franchises like that you have to judge it store-by-store. Some are good, somw not so much. And that usually reflects on the manager as someone posted earlier


----------



## Yazdgerd

I have 3 GameStop stores within a 5 mile radius of my house. The 2 on the south end of town are hit or miss, and the one near the Toys R Us is staffed with know-nothing dickholes. The one across the shopping center has a little better selection, the employees are slightly more knowledgeable except for a teenager who works at nights. The one up north seems to cater to hardcore gamers of all kinds and the staff there seems to know their stuff.

But it always seems like they never want to take any trade-ins and give cash. They say they will give you 20% less in cash, which is kind of unfair. To make things more complicated, I have heard a store employee say it was 30% at their store, which turned out not to be true...Wonder if they worked out a way to scam people or if that store is just really anal about giving back cash...

I noticed that Star Ocean 4 for PS3 was 9.99 used- What a shame, that has to be the best game for PS3 that I have played, and yet it sits collecting dust


----------



## ChickenScratch

i like this thread.  

and i think video games are for faggots.


----------



## shimazu

They dont give the same amount for trade-ins and cash because they want you to spend the money at the store.


----------



## Busty St Clare

Yazdgerd said:


> But it always seems like they never want to take any trade-ins and give cash. They say they will give you 20% less in cash, which is kind of unfair. To make things more complicated, I have heard a store employee say it was 30% at their store, which turned out not to be true...Wonder if they worked out a way to scam people or if that store is just really anal about giving back cash...
> 
> (


And you call me cheap? 



ChickenScratch said:


> i like this thread.
> 
> and i think video games are for faggots.



Agreed. This sub forum used to be a sweaty, manly locker room filled with athleticism and accumplishment and now it has turned into a SLR of virgins. How knowledgable do game employees need to be? Turn the game on, pick up the controller and make a game your slave in under 20 hours. If you enjoy yourself it's a good game.


----------



## China Rider

Busty St Clare said:


> Agreed. This sub forum used to be a sweaty, manly locker room filled with athleticism and accumplishment



lol great wordage

game stop is weird

video games do suck,but when it comes to time spent in solitude, it beats the hell out of laying on the couch watching half assed television/cinema....some series that can help effectively kill time: tiger woods series(impossible to be a golf lover and not find novelty in this game, even though it's virtual, playing 18 ag augusta, designed to a tee, is fun as hell), nba 2k series and the ncaa football series


----------



## piebald

chickenscratch said:


> i like this thread.
> 
> And i think video games are for faggots.



ha..


----------



## atri

i dont know why gamestop employees are douchebags. prolly from having to listen to neckbeards and screaming kids all day long. 
who let busty out of the cricket thread?


----------



## 23536

The Miami Marlins are now the gayest team in pro sports.  Exhibit:

new uniforms:






mascot in new unis:






home run display in new stadium:






new theme song:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=hw2HtRQ2U8Y


----------



## China Rider

235360287471352662 said:


>



lol that's awesome

i wish my pirates could be that flashy


----------



## axl blaze

LOL dude, I've been making fun of their new logos ever since they have had their early prototypes out LOLOL

WHY change such a classic Florida Marlins logo?? WHY?? well at least the gay South Beach-inhabiting Marlins fans are happy! and that's a tough baseball demographic to please!!


----------



## China Rider

classic logo?

the team has only been around for like 17 years

the only thing classic about them is that edgar renteria walk off single to win game 7


----------



## Busty St Clare

235360287471352662 said:


> The Miami Marlins are now the gayest team in pro sports.  Exhibit:
> 
> ]


Gayer than Stade Francais? Surely you jest....


----------



## axl blaze

wow that's pretty gay. is that serious?

I always had the up-most respect for the game of rugby. I feel like it would be the best sport suited for me, since I am taller and slightly built, but also fast for a non-black guy. crazy to think about how big some of those football players are getting nowadays

I remember when I played D2 college football here in Ohio... it was very obvious to notice those who have been going the steroid route, even at a level that isn't NFL or Big-Time NCAA teams


----------



## Care

Ive posted this in the lounge but I though I'd share it here too because, well, its fuckin epic.





Dean Potter slack-lining with no tether at Taft Point in Yosemite Valley CA. That jutting rock in the background is El Capitan, the largest vertical granite face on the planet.


----------



## Busty St Clare

That is incredible.

Yes Axl, they are serious. They are based in Paris though so you can get away being a little fruity there, that and they have a huge female following. Probably helps that they release a nude calandar every year featuring their playing squad. Gay or not I did get a 90 point flogging from them one day.


----------



## axl blaze

I have a funny gay uniforms story. I've said that I've played college football around here before, and my team's colors were dark purple and black. it was actually a kewl jersey set-up, all dark colors. our team was pretty good, perhaps second best in our conference

however, there was this one team that always won the conference, and at least was in the or a threat to be in the National Championship game, for our smaller division. they were total bad asses and were known to accept most of the Division 1 program rejects, because they either failed out of high school or got into some big-time trouble in some way or another (hint: the school is where Indy's Pierre Garcon went to  well there colors were pure purple and white

during our annual game there was so much purple on the field is was kinda confusing  purple everywhere, LOL! which is strange on a football field

after the game, we lost by a couple TDs if I remember never really close throughout the whole game, both teams lined up to do the usual good sportsmanship hand shake. I heard one of the huge defensive players on the other side of the team make a funny joke and a bunch of purple-wearing players starting laughing, then RAGING when after laughing about the purple joke, brilliant flashes of purple light beams shot out of our collective anus


----------



## L2R

rumour has it the next xbox console will not run off discs, but off flash drive memory


----------



## Care

^ Ive never liked disks, too breakable. Flash drives have way more memory and are durable. Great idea.


----------



## atri

screw the new xbox. i have zero faith in them putting out a console that wont break in one way or another. im on my second box now and although it hasnt red ringed, it will not allow me to play halo reach. something about the way it streams or caches to and from the hdd. halo was the only franchise tying me to M$ and they (bungie and M$) semi acknowledge that there is an issue, but the only way for me to fix it is to pay them to fix whatevers wrong with my box. meanwhile every other game i own plays just fine. fuck that shit im going PS all the way in the future and ive already built a gaming pc. im pretty sure bungie is turing itself into a cross platform release company anyways and i wont have the xbox live fee anymore. 
microsoft dun goofed


----------



## Busty St Clare

Care said:


> ^ Ive never liked disks, too breakable. Flash drives have way more memory and are durable. Great idea.



So you are happy not to loan your game to a friend or sell/buy second hand games at a pawn shop?

It is just a blatant money making move by micro soft that will fail if either sony or nitendo choose to keep discs and also make their new consoles backward compatible.


----------



## Care

Considering I don't own a current gen console im not bothered by backwards compatibility issues. You can always play your old games on your old system anyways.


----------



## Busty St Clare

What about sharing your games? Are you happy to cart your console over to your friends house?


----------



## Care

Would you be able to have multiple games on one flash drive? Im not sure how many games can fit on a flash drive, but id imagine quite a few. What if all you had to do to bring all your games to you friends house was bring your flash drive? You could have all of them with you all the time.


----------



## Busty St Clare

You can't even load music from a flash drive on to a 360, do you think you will be able to transfer games? It is being stored on an internal flash drive similar to the Mac air and you would download your games direct.


----------



## L2R

actually i think the games will be sold as externals, which can be transported.


----------



## Busty St Clare

That sounds much better. From what I had read I thought it was going to be sold only through an app store but a small flash drive makes more sense. You could even have enough memory on each one for a particular game, which would reduce the need for large internal one. I hope the new console comes bundled with a kinect as standard. I bought one for the kids at xmas and it has so much potential. Hopefully now the coding has be made open source we will see more inovative games coming out for it.

I have a strict $40 limit to how much I spend on games. I am not a big online gamer so I am happy to be 3-4 months behind the people and pick up games once the hype has died down. I'm currently playing Red dead Redemption that I picked up at cash converters for $9.


----------



## Care

Dance central 2 for the kinect is fucking awesome. I love getting wasted and having dace offs with the bros (no homo). If you have a kinect and dont have dance central 2 go get in now. Great for building motor skills for the kiddies.


----------



## China Rider

you can say _no homo_ all you want

it's definitely homo

i'm having 5 iron issues

95% of the time i hit the ball flush, on the screws, but it can go anywhere from ~130-~185 yards

i've been to the range twice and am thrilled with my ball striking w/ my irons and arrow bomb shot drives, let the year go on and my game gradually go to shit, but i think first tee off will be wednesday


----------



## Care

You're just jealous of my mad dancing skills, its okay, I understand.


----------



## ChickenScratch

China Rider said:


> you can say _no homo_ all you want
> 
> it's definitely homo
> 
> i'm having 5 iron issues
> 
> 95% of the time i hit the ball flush, on the screws, but it can go anywhere from ~130-~185 yards
> 
> i've been to the range twice and am thrilled with my ball striking w/ my irons and arrow bomb shot drives, let the year go on and my game gradually go to shit, but i think first tee off will be wednesday



i've had that issue.  try closing your club face.

i'm fucking jealous.  the weather is perfect and all my boys are golfing and i'm just coming off of crutches.  i went to physical therapy today and told her if i can't walk 9 holes and swing a golf club in the 3 weeks i'm going to kill myself.


----------



## L2R

Busty St Clare said:


> I have a strict $40 limit to how much I spend on games. I am not a big online gamer so I am happy to be 3-4 months behind the people and pick up games once the hype has died down.



i'm the same way...
http://www.ozgameshop.com/
thank me later


----------



## atri

holy shit, far cry 2 is an amazing game.


----------



## China Rider

got to play a country club yesterday, the front nine was designed by former master's champion and native of the county i grew up in, art wall

i was happy with my 46 on the front nine, losing confidence with my wedges was a bless in disguise, i've discovered the beauty of using my 7 and 8 irons near the green, even from like 75 yards out i like to take like a 6 and just hit a punch shot

so today i decided i think i was to go back to college, the same college i already have my sport management degree in

i want to get my pro golf management degreeand become a member of the PGA(there are like 50 some different positions) it's part of the sports management program, so i've already completed most of the classes i need, i can pretty much just take golf classes and be done in less than two years

i took intro to PGM as a senior and got C- in it cause i just wanted to be done with college, so i chose not to use any academic energy my final semester 
the head of the PGM program is definietly somebody who can help a nigga out, really respected that dude

i can't wait to apply my self academically for the first time in my life and roll in some 4.0s, participate in summer internships at some of the premier courses in the US, and hopefully one day land a job that requires me travel on tour with the pga or nationwide tour, or golf channel or something

i would do it, but don't think i want to work at a country club or anything

i know you need to be able to score like 10 over par at a somewhat difficult golf course to qualify for the program, i need some help, i'm about a 22 handicap....i play by the rules, don't use mulligans and putt everything, if i miss a 2 footer i count it


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

oh dear - mostly computer games.  I was expecting to see much more sport.

Anyhow - before I go trawling through pages - does anyone know if there's a thread on martial arts? Or would I look in healthy living? Or a different forum altogether? I know there's a few martial arts enthusiasts at least.


----------



## Care

^ This forum is mostly sports.

Theres an MMA thread but not sure about straight up martial arts. This would be the forum for it though.

I used to do Taekwondo, but that was about a decade ago lol.


----------



## L2R

a compromise


----------



## L2R

as for martial arts, i used to play with a very long and very sharp piece of metal


----------



## Care

I always used bamboo swords at my school, but for the most part Taekwondo is all about kicking people in the fucking face.


----------



## L2R

yeah i have a shinai somewhere stashed at my parent's place. i did a bit of kendo years before my heavy iaijustu training. will probably go back to it once i have more time and money.


----------



## shimazu

Anyone else watchin the Stanley Cup playoffs? Flyers are killin the Penguins


----------



## ChickenScratch

penguins play super clean hockey.


----------



## L2R

well shit... word is the new generation of consoles will lock games onto the system they were initially played on. meaning, you don't even have an option to resell a game after your complete it.

the gaming industry will kill itself with this.


----------



## Care

I hear valve is going to be making a new console. Their PC platform, Steam, is the epitome of game sharing so I hope they wont follow that trend.


----------



## Busty St Clare

L2R said:


> well shit... word is the new generation of consoles will lock games onto the system they were initially played on. meaning, you don't even have an option to resell a game after your complete it.
> 
> the gaming industry will kill itself with this.



Word. Although I see the online gaming for consoles being the real loser as this is the only way they will detect mods/cracks. I will not think twice about hacking my new console and torrenting games if this goes ahead.


----------



## shimazu

Valve is one of the few companies I still have faith in. All my old favorites are starting to sell out (Bioware, Infinity Ward, Blizzard). Im just glad I got to experience their games in their hayday, not this watered down junk being shoved out to satisfy stockholders.


----------



## atri

i think valve came out and said they def werent planning on making a console in the foreseeable future. 

as far as consoles locking games in and trying to kill the used game community, if they do go through with it i will be done console gaming for good. they would essentially be killing gamefly with this as well. i hope they do go through with it just to see if some other company steps up and releases a new console


----------



## L2R

it's still possible, and apple may be involved
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2403056,00.asp


----------



## Kenickie

i got lost in ChickenScratch's neighborhood and thought about rousing him from his golf tv watching or whatever he was doing but instead just kept driving until i was not lost, hope my gucci mane woke everyone up, damnit. i obviously don't know how to drive


----------



## L2R

i held off for long enough. grand turismo 5 and god of war III for two for forty deal at game.com.au.

thank you very much


----------



## Care

Found my singlet with some old clothes today it was tough but it still fits!


----------



## China Rider

i was hardcore into wrestling from ages 6-13, during most seasons i would travel to a good 20 tournaments a season and would wrestle for my town's club every sunday during the season - our region had a nicely run elementary league 

i never really liked it, that nervousness before a match fucking sucks,  only stuck with it cause my dad loved being involved with it, had friends in it, and i was pretty fucking good at it

i knew it was time to quit when some loser that was horrible beat me for a starting spot during a wrestle off

plus i was pretty much the last person to hit puberty in my grade, those puberty kids were too strong for me

my most memorable and hilarious experience was going to this tournament in new jersey - it was hosted at a fair and the mats were set up under a pavilion - surprisingly the tourney drew a lot of talented kids


----------



## Care

^My story is similar.

I was one of the top wrestlers in the district in elementary/middle school. However I hit puberty very late and eventually just gave up after about 4 months into my junior year. I was weaker/taller than almost everyone I faced but I could still pull out wins. I was in an extremely competitive environment too. Practices were 2 or more hours 5 days a week.

I completely agree about the nervousness before a match. Knowing that its all on you and everyone is watching is unnerving. Wrestling inst like team sports where the blame for a loss is split amongst the team members.


----------



## China Rider

^the team outcome is also another reason that makes golf awesome

that fucking nervousness would last from the minute i woke up until the match was finished 

but holy shit was winning a tournament or a match you felt like the underdog rewarding


----------



## shimazu

I wrestled for like a year when I was 12. Only tried it because my friend was into it. I wasnt really good so I just sticked to soccer. Its weird I cant just physically battle someone unless im truly angry at them. If its just a random person I had a hard time really harnessing my strength.


----------



## axl blaze

wrestling was my sport. that shit taught me some serious mental toughness, as Ohio was a brutal battleground for wrestling. either you were up against some stacked kid from one of the Cities, or against one of those corn-fed country bumpkins... it was tough

that sport was the closest to one-on-one combat that one can get


----------



## Care

Here is a video of the guy I had to deal with in highschool. The Tirapellis are a legendary wrestling family in my area. 2 of their sons have won NCAA individual national titles and another took 2nd place. This is him losing to the best wrestler in Ohio in 04.

He is in the Blue. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAr5OJk54KQ

The guy that beats him went on to be a beast at Ohio State.


In 8th grade I was the only local opponent of his to 
A) score points on him
B) not get pinned

Even though I always got my ass kicked I was the only one in the district (12 high schools) that ever gave him a challenge.


----------



## axl blaze

holy shit man, yeah Jeff Jaggers was such a beast. I went to States here, which was quite the accomplishment for my four-year wrestling career, but I lost early and out in that year (2004). Jaggers was a helluva good wrassler, there's no shame in losing to him

I remember my best wrestling memory. it was at this tournament near Cleveland that attracted all the best wrestlers/wrestling schools from mainly Ohio, but also PA and NJ and WV (PA is a pretty dang good wrestlin' State, too)

I was pretty good, so my coaches were lobbying for me to get a decent seed at this huge Invitational Tournament. this Tourney was so class that my Coaches were shooting for a 3rd or 4th seed, but they told me this other coach from this other school kept on laughing at their lobbying, and insisting I get a 5th seed so their guy could get the 4th seed. apparently, my Coaches were offended and said that this school and their wrestler thought I was a joke...

now I'm sure my Coaches stretched the story a bit to get the most motivation out of me, but I went on to absolutely rip this guy when I faced him. it was one of those brutally honest and sweaty wrestling matches, but the only points this offensive opponent got on me were when I kicked him out after being taken down (I always preferred standing up and wrestling instead of rolling around in the mat - shit can go wrong down there at any second imo)

THAT was a great feeling. I also remember, like Care, when I wrestled a dude who was so much better than me. I wrestled 160 for most of my career and I went up against this guy who was STRAIGHT from Russia. he couldn't even speak English very well, and I still remember his tattoo on his upper right back shoulder - a tattoo of the Nation of Russia with a guy in a wrestling stance inside of it...

well I won't lie. the first time we wrestled, which was early on in the season, this Russian Guy pinned me in the 3rd Period. however, I remember when I went up against him in Districts, I wrestled SO much better. the Russian Villain in Question still won, however I was able to score on him a couple times, kept it close, and lost by a couple points due to decision

wrestling in high school/college is a LIFE-CHANGING experience imo. nice to shoot the shit with someone like-minded, here :D


----------



## Care

My best wrestling memory is when I beat a guy that was at our school the year before, then moved to the rival school for 8th grade. He had beaten me at our home meet, but I came back and beat him at Districts when it really counted.

Also, I remember when this kid on our team that I hated and was always a weight class above me lost weight and tried to challenge me at 135. I beat him in a wrestle off and he was forced to go back up to his old weight class. He was so pissed.

Since I was always taller than my opponents I would almost never shoot in on them. I would lock up and try to get them to shoot and be ready for it. Once I was on top I usually did very well at getting back points or at least keeping position.


----------



## ChickenScratch

walked 9 holes last night for the first time since i broke my foot.

foot held up fine, although it was a little stiff walking up a few hills.  i was also hitting the ball more pure than i have in a couple of years.  short game sucked ass though. 

3 pars and 1 birdie.  i'm pretty fired up and i've got the itch.  probably gonna walk another 9 tonight, and then again on thursday.


----------



## China Rider

i've played 18 holes 4 times so far, four different sweet ass courses, thanks to a friend being a member at golfnow, we get some sick deals(better than 1/2 price)

still have not broken 100, but nothing over 105

it just doesn't make sense considering i'm on in regulation a good ten times a round

from 100-200 yards i've been money, my ball striking it at an all time best

way too many 3 and 4 putts, i used to pride myself in putting, now i'm thinking i should just start using my rossa for personal sodomy


----------



## China Rider

i just watched the local new's sports segment, they did a story on local college baseball team

as a ball player, it reminded me how much it annoys me that pretty much every high school/college baseball players rocks a flat brim

i wish i didn't care, but it genuinely bothers me


----------



## Wyld 4 X

I didnt play any sports in HS because 1) I was not very athletic so I was more interested in academics  2) too slow, short, etc

The only event I made it to state for was Mock Trial during my junior and senior years.  Yeah, IR n3rd.


----------



## China Rider

i wish when i was in high school i concentrated on something considered nerdy

i'd probably be making a lot more money


----------



## axl blaze

China Rider said:


> as a ball player, it reminded me how much it annoys me that pretty much every high school/college baseball players rocks a flat brim
> 
> i wish i didn't care, but it genuinely bothers me



see, I like the "flat brim." so what, maybe it is because of all dem rap videos. but I notice some ppl instantly think "oh he must be a douche," just by judging me on the merits of my Flat Brim alone


----------



## ChickenScratch

china, walked another 9 last night.  then i'm walking 9 again on thursday.  it's a shit muni course that costs $10 to play, so it's really just practice.  but it's almost like therapy....me and my buddies just go out there and fuck around and drink beers and hit multiple shots on each hole after work until it's completely dark out.  hopefully playing a pretty sick course this weekend.  

i love this review of the shit course i play, it sums it up perfectly:



> This review is kind of a preservation project, for I believe Candler Park is about to lose some of its Pasture Golf charm (http://www.pasturegolf...).
> 
> In other words, the grounds are starting to get too nice.
> 
> Here's what I love about Candler Park Golf Course as it is today (and was just a short time ago):
> 
> 1) It is perfect for idiots like me who generally hate golf on principle...because of the scene, not because of the game.
> 
> 2) It allows me to use my 30 year-old clubs and carry around my pleather golf bag with pride.
> 
> 3) The golf pro has gang tats on his neck.
> 
> 4) Graffiti on one of the maintenance sheds.
> 
> 5) Georgia rock stars play here, from Kevin Kinney, to Drive-by Truckers, to Michael Stipe of REM.
> 
> 6) On hole 2, there is a gully on the right side of the fairway that is easy to slice into.  Years ago there was an old nasty gazebo there, where a homeless guy would steal your ball...and then sell it back to you on the 3rd tee.
> 
> 7) Everyone is laid back here.  No stress.  No one cares how much you suck at golf.  No golf shoes?  Cool.  Natty Dreads?  No problem, mon.
> 
> 8) Fewer white people.  When lots of white people congregate around golf and start talking, there is potential for darkness and evil.  Lord of the Rings evil.
> 
> 9) Unlimited play for $7 (for the time being...that's about to change).
> 
> 11) The groundskeeper is a variation on Bill Murray in "Caddyshack".  He has caps on his teeth, a thinning mullet, and may be seen wearing an Allman Brothers tee shirt and camo pants.  He takes excellent care of the course with the resources he's got...and he can whack the shit out of the ball.
> 
> 12) Hot moms running on Terrace Ave by #5.


----------



## China Rider

i think i've that has been posted here before

sounds like a great place to learn the game


----------



## Busty St Clare

Sounds very similar to my local public course. The council owns it and ran a covered busway through the middle of the course. It doesn't look as ghetto as this photo now the grass has grown back. It is quite cathatic smacking balls off the tee into the cage and watching commuters shit themselves. Only downside was they had to cut a couple of par 4's down to par 3's, but for $15 a round it is something I'm happy to live with. Plus they have a beer wench who rides a buggy around the course and sells beers and can's of Jack Daniels and coke.

*NSFW*:


----------



## Max Power

axl blaze said:


> I wrestled 160 for most of my career and I went up against this guy who was STRAIGHT from Russia. he couldn't even speak English very well, and I still remember his tattoo on his upper right back shoulder - a tattoo of the Nation of Russia with a guy in a wrestling stance inside of it...



If he dies, he dies.


----------



## Care

Wyld 4 X said:


> I didnt play any sports in HS because 1) I was not very athletic so I was more interested in academics  2) too slow, short, etc
> 
> The only event I made it to state for was Mock Trial during my junior and senior years.  Yeah, IR n3rd.



I did mock trial in high school for two years, pretty awesome. Definitely helped me get good at public speaking and critical thinking.


----------



## ChickenScratch

yea, it's fun as shit....i mean we just stagger around, drink beers, smoke pot and practice flop shots n shit.  i ended up playing again last night.  and i'm playing again tonight.  hope my game is ok for saturday morning cuz i'm playing the real deal here:

http://www.manorgcc.com/sites/courses/layout9.asp?id=1134&page=68088


----------



## China Rider

opening day of softball today(modified fast pitch)

this will be my 7th season, first one was the day after high school baseball ended

on a new team with mostly dudes in their 30s who can play, feels good that i can just be a regular player and not have everyone rely on me to play well for a chance to win

beautiful fucking day, i play third base and every time a batter comes to the plate i pray they hit a missile in my direction that if i don't catch will create an exit wound in my back


----------



## ChickenScratch

i hope you get killed by a softball too, buddy.


----------



## China Rider

it's almost happened before, playing in a bunt/steal tourney in NY, using thunderballs(softballs that are as hard as a baseball)

was only like 40 feet away, put my glove up to the left of my head, ball went wizzing by the right side of my head

coming at me knucking like a mother at about 105mph

a foot to the left and no doubt i'd died there on that field of dreams


----------



## shimazu

anyone ever play Lacrosse? I was pretty good at that growing up


----------



## Kenickie

ChickenScratch said:


> i love this review of the shit course i play, it sums it up perfectly:
> 
> 8 )Fewer white people. When lots of white people congregate around golf and start talking, there is potential for darkness and evil. Lord of the Rings evil.
> 
> 12) Hot moms running on Terrace Ave by #5.



i knew it! you've got a thing for black chicks!


----------



## ChickenScratch

that hot mom's running are very rarely black.  it's candler park.  there's like 2 black people that live back there.

i walked 15 holes last night.  i'm becoming a part of the underbelly candler park golf culture.  it's basically a bunch of give up losers, that are poor and funny as fuck, but pretty decent at golf.  we all like beer.


----------



## Kenickie

do you hear yourself man? look what no football does to you. you're becoming a poor give up loser who lives in the underbelly of some shitty neighborhood's shitty golf course.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Kenickie said:


> do you hear yourself man? look what no football does to you. you're becoming a poor give up loser who lives in the underbelly of some shitty neighborhood's shitty golf course.



it's really amazing.  but i'm playing a super snotty rich white guy course tomorrow.  candler is good for practice and after work decompressing.


----------



## axl blaze

look what no football does to us all  may the Football Gods make this Summer short, yet sweet


----------



## ChickenScratch

axl blaze said:


> look what no football does to us all  may the Football Gods make this Summer short, yet sweet



makes me play golf like a maniac?  axl, my friend, this is a good thing.  but i do miss me some football, and hate the sticky summers in the south.


----------



## axl blaze

shimazu said:


> anyone ever play Lacrosse? I was pretty good at that growing up



and eh, I wasn't ever really into LAX. it was more of the lily-white, rich-stoner kid sport at my high school. however, to show you how CRAZY I was, I did play indoor LAX during wrestling season. I would go wrestle and then after I would go join some bros for bowls + indoor LAX games. I would be wearing two hoodies underneath those LAX pads so I could sweat out even some more water weight

I was called on fouls a lot, as I was way bigger than the average LAX player and I was obviously "that football player trying to play LAX and fuck up those rich white kids." but hot damn! I would be lying if I didn't say that I miss those HUGE LAX sticks that they give the defensive players!!

sticky summers here in Central (and Southern) Ohio as well. it's been damn sticky already


----------



## shimazu

its not really a rich kids sport but ok. Indoor Lax is huge in Canada. I always played attack because you didnt have to run all over the field


----------



## China Rider

played a pretty shitty course 45 mins away from my home today

green fees with a cart are $22, we were scheduled to pay $13, we played for free, cause there was a tournament going and the guy assumed we already payed a fee, and didn't think we'd get 18 in, so just said go and play

we ended up getting 19 holes in, had 7 pars and won 10 dollars, great day


----------



## axl blaze

shimazu said:


> its not really a rich kids sport but ok. Indoor Lax is huge in Canada. I always played attack because you didnt have to run all over the field



regardless, I agree that the sport was very interesting and fun to play. it was kind of like hockey, but you got to run around like a rabid Native American...

honestly, as a red blooded American male, it was nice to play a sport that is 100 percent American and one of the oldest sports ever played. bad ass

I wish I was good enough at ball-handling to play offensive positions. I got it down okay, but I only tried playing for one season in the winter here, when it would be indoors. you get such long sticks when playing defense and they are so long, you could really poke at a mother fucker. give him an elbow elbow side-shot and whack the ball out of his net... and then just throw the ball out on the other side of the field... that's all I could really do

it takes a lot of skill + coordination to be efficient as attack for LAX. I always admired those that could do it...

there were a ton of very aggro, type of crazy kids on those winter teams. I have a hilarious story about a fight where after the game we fought the opposing team in the Parking Lot. even at the hormone-crazed age of 17 or so, that wasn't my style. but that is a story for later...


----------



## ChickenScratch

i shot a 94 on saturday.  

42 on the front, got drunk, and shot a 52 on the back.

oh well, it was fun as shit.  if the rain holds off, i'm walking 9 tonight.


----------



## China Rider

i don't drink when i play golf, golf is my anti-drug, one of the few things where i don't 'need' to be drunk or high

i finally played good on sunday, a 93 on a somewhat challenging course 

i've lost confidence in my driver and using golf tees - sick of playing out of the trees so i've just been using my like 10 year old taylor made 5wood off the grass, it's my favorite and most accurate/consistent club, hitting it anywhere from 190-230

i would rather hit my second shot from 160 than 80 yards, i hit my 7-5 irons beautifully, aint seen nobody who hits their irons as high as me

it's looking like this weekend we are going to play a course that is on an island on the delaware river, usual green fees on a weekend are $90, thanks to golfnow we will be paying just $20.....in 1938 pga championship was played there, sam snead was once the course pro, and in 1967 the NCAA championship was held there, hal irwin won it


----------



## China Rider

walked 18 today at a 9regular/9executive course

6 over on the front, 3 over on the back, for a score of a 76
2 birds, 7 pars, 8 bogeys and an opening hole triple bogey

i feel like i could have shot low-mid 80s at a challenging course, every part of my game was on

executive course had long par 3s and really short par 4s,(220-270) and hilly as fuck greens

change on plans and playing at a course that has a 120 yard par three that walter hagen scored an 11 on in 1926, i will par it

kind of a short course, but from what i've seen it's beautiful, tight and finding a flat lie on the fairway is rare


----------



## alasdairm

^ that's awesome, man. where in the country are you?

when i lived in tahoe, there was a great executive course in incline village - lots of par 3s with big elevation changes between the tee and the green, which is often tucked away in the trees:






cs, i'm always the opposite. crap front, great back. i played on sunday and i was 12 shots better on the back 9...

alasdair


----------



## ChickenScratch

tahoe is one of my favorite places on earth.  it's pretty much heaven.

yea, i usually pick it up on the back as well.  but, we had an early morning round, with early morning vodka drinks.

i was hammered by the 14th hole.  the wheels really came off on 16.


----------



## China Rider

a'dairm: that course is in the poconos region of PA, i live outside scranton

won't be playing that course though, instead, playing a nicer course in the poconos, jack frost golf resort 




can' wait, the course is only like 5 years old, but everyone i've talked to had great things to say about it

last night played softball vs the team my dad pitches for, team has like 5 guys who not only played college ball but broke school records and shit

he pitched 4 innings and gave up one run, the only run?

a first pitch solo home run hit by me, cleared the left field fence by like 30 feet, it felt awesome
he's a knuckleball pitcher and for whatever reason everyone struggles off him, i've crushed him for years

we ended up winning 6-5, i scored the game winning run in bottom of the 7th, feels good man


----------



## Busty St Clare

David Williams is a cult hero here playing rugby league for Manly. It is little wonder that his nickname is "The Wolfman". Best part is his mouthguard, _that he only wears for night games on a full moon_


----------



## axl blaze

^ OMFG Busty!! that is so bad-ass!! I am _very _interested in rugby (you know me)

seen a couple games here in the States, it looks like so much fun playing

you played, right? care to re-count some of your experiences/stories/great matches??


----------



## Busty St Clare

I would advise you study the difference between rugby union and rugby league. There is a 100 yr history between the two and only a select few have been able to transpose between the two at the highest level.


----------



## shimazu

is there a difference between them and rugby sevens? Ive watched the sevens matches on TV sometimes its pretty fun to watch. Id rather watch NFL but probably because Ive grown up with that


----------



## Busty St Clare

Rugby sevens is kind of like 3 on 3 half court basketball. The rucks, mauls and scrums are light weight and it is more about throwing the ball around and show boating. Typical sevens tournament can be run over 2-3 days so that's why the Olympics picked it up. Proper rugby was an Olympic sport up until the 1930's ans the USA are current gold medalists. They haven't a hope in hell this time. It will be either new Zealand or Fiji, perhaps Samoa or south Africa if there is an upset.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Why do rugby players always get naked at sausage parties?  It's gay as fuck.


----------



## shimazu

you see from a spectator standpoint Id rather watch passing and ball movement than a bunch of dudes crawling over each other all the time

but that's just me


----------



## Busty St Clare

I like seeing people spitting their teeth out, but that is just me. Plus with 30 players on the field there is less room to escape a crunching tackle. 

Getting naked goes hand in hand with rolling in the mud and squeezing another mans scrotum.


----------



## neveroddoreven

Busty St Clare said:


> Plus with 30 players on the field there is less room to escape a crunching tackle.



Not always. Some sevens games can become physical, and when there is only seven of you, you are more exposed as a single defender. Of course in general the game is not like that, and Im only speaking on a personal level of up to U18 level, but having playing against some of the best in the country at that level, I felt that you are under vast pressure to perform and there is no where to hide. Admittedly contact isnt near as heavy at most times, but you cant escape without looking like a dickhead because you are so open and isolated, and no one wants to look like a tackle shirking pussy. 
I remember one 7s game we came up against the team who were the 15s national champions that year, and their most physical 15s players were in the 7s team, and at least 3 of them now play professional (1 has been capped for Fiji full international, in that year, another had played for US 2nd team) and those fuckers were not playing a traditional 7s game. They were far too powerful for us, but they got exposed later in the tournament by a better technical side.

Although nothing over here was as physical as when we played in new zealand, those damn islanders just want to hurt you. luckily we played more matches on the south island than north, tended to be less of them there.


----------



## China Rider

god dammit i played so shitty saturday, it was a real bummer, i blame too much valium/kpins

fucking 108, i mean it was a challenging course, but i struggled like hell to repeat my swing and the fast greens destroyed me

still had 6 pars, on the 1, 2 and 4 handicapped holes...think i had a good 3 quad bogeys and at least 5 triple bogeys 

i post over on ekoostik hookah's forum and their front man(keys player) and bass player hang out there and the bass player thinks im cool as fuck and he's a big golfer and it's looking like there is a good chance i'm going to be playing a round with him when they come to the poconos in september


----------



## axl blaze

neveroddoreven said:


> Although nothing over here was as physical as when we played in new zealand, those damn islanders just want to hurt you. luckily we played more matches on the south island than north, tended to be less of them there.



troof!






and hot damn, all this talk of rugby is making me wish I had somehow played in my sports hey-day... there just weren't any obviously available to a young man, obviously because I'm States-side. lacrosse was fun, and that was about as exotic as I got

unlike the typical former American football player, I think I would succeed more without that added bulk of your combined weight of all the football pads/helmet. although I think I'm a pretty big dude, there were a handful of US footballers whose arms could be twice as thick as mine:






I was tall, strong, but my best asset as a Linebacker was my speed/quick feet. all those pads get in the way, but don't get me wrong, if the sport didn't use them men would literally lose limbs on the field

the less padding the better imo. more chances to shake n bake, and then run over your for all Adrian Peterson:






(PS - damn, ya'll know how much it hurts for me to post that above pic of AP running over Rudi Gay of the Steelers, but that was one of the best RB-to-Defender hits I've ever seen. plus Steelers ended up winning the game, so no hatred )

PPS - seriously, if you haven't seen this AP quick pitch then BLA-DAYUM, then click here for the quick .GIF)


----------



## Care

^ Adrian Peterson in my favorite active football player, shame the injury he had in a meaningless game last season. He is about as close as you can get to athletic perfection, if only he were born with titanium knees : /.


----------



## axl blaze

yah I think despite his physical superiority, he is the kind of NFL player that could have not only played - but dominated - in any given era of the NFL. remember the NFL during the 90s where it was so much better because the hits were insane and they allowed for many opportunities for players to celebrate and swag it out, post-hits... oh those were the days...

but his seemingly God-like nose for football is only the foundation that supports his immense physical stature


----------



## Busty St Clare

neveroddoreven said:


> Not always. Some sevens games can become physical, and when there is only seven of you, you are more exposed as a single defender. Of course in general the game is not like that, and Im only speaking on a personal level of up to U18 level, but having playing against some of the best in the country at that level, I felt that you are under vast pressure to perform and there is no where to hide. Admittedly contact isnt near as heavy at most times, but you cant escape without looking like a dickhead because you are so open and isolated, and no one wants to look like a tackle shirking pussy.
> .



The main difference is the tackle zone is usually one on one, you don't want to commit too many to the ruck in sevens so the chance of being spit out the back but a whole forward pack is less. Also the channels you run through are twice the size so you have a lot more time to change your angles and not having to accept running straight into a two man tackle. I love my sevens but it is just shit and giggles.


The only change I would make to the NFL would be having just a single team for offense and defense and limited substitution. That way you would have extreme athletes who would have to not only tackle but also catch the ball. You would also create fatigue as a factor in games which does put a lot of pressure on the fat guys (and open the game up more for the little guys). At least in something like rugby you have a team of your best players and you need to find a kicker amung them, rather than having some token soccer player on your bench who is no hope of making atackle when the need arise.  The only reason they have seperate teams is so they can sell advertising during the change over. They are trying to squeeze more ad time here by creating a manditory 30sec between breaks in play for scrums etc and it is worth an extra 30million dollars a season. I'd hate to think what an extra 5 ads a game would be worth to the NFL each season.


----------



## ChickenScratch

China Rider said:


> i don't drink when i play golf, golf is my anti-drug, one of the few things where i don't 'need' to be drunk or high





> i blame too much valium/kpins



nice work.


----------



## axl blaze

good points, Busty. I really REALLY liked watching Rugby 7s matches. a couple years ago this rock n roll band I was in was asked to play this like Qualifying Round (for even the Olympics, maybe??) of Rugby 7 on 7 matches. I got to play in the Columbus Crew Stadium, where this rugby even was held, and although American soccer stadiums aren't quite the tribute to excess that American football stadiums are, but Crew Stadium is the first soccer-specific stadium built on US soil:






I used to live right off of the exit adjacent to Crew Stadium, Hudson St, and the local chapter of die-hard Crew fans are called the Hudson St Hooligans:






regardless, I still live about an 8 minute drive from that beautiful soccer stadium - GO CREW!


----------



## China Rider

ChickenScratch said:


> nice work.


so i contradicted myself, happens to the best of us

i like to play on benzos, but not enough to have me feeling any sort of buzz, and well i guess i was playing with some unwanted sluggish swag


----------



## ChickenScratch

i was in a wedding party once and we got fucking hammered the night before the wedding.  the morning of the wedding we were all playing golf early.  i threw up about 100 times before staggering to the course with the shakes bad.  buddy of mine gifted me a xanny football.  threw it back with a gatorade and shot an 82.


----------



## China Rider

alcoholics make me sick


----------



## ChickenScratch

junkies make me sick.


----------



## China Rider

yeah i agree

like that trey guy

his playing makes me nauseous and gives me the shits


----------



## ChickenScratch

he was better, and more patient on heroin.


----------



## China Rider

finally have my tee time(1:45 friday) for beautiful shawnee golf resort, it's a fucking island on the delaware river, was constructed in 1911, sam snead was the club pro at one time....cost for 18 holes with cart, $22


----------



## ChickenScratch

bad ass, dude.

all my after work golfing partners are out of town this week, think i might do a solo 9 tonight.


----------



## China Rider

pfffttt you're playing _alone_!??!

i'm just kidding, i fucking hate losers who don't understand the beauty and satisfaction of solo recreation 

when i used to work third shift i used to love getting out to the empty course at like 6:45am, a bag full of beers, hits from the pipe, and some ear buds flowing some hetty GD into my brain


----------



## alasdairm

that's a beautiful location, china rider. have you played there before? the holes look pretty uninspiring given the location...

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

i've never played there before

i'm just getting around to playing all the nicer courses in the region due to sick discounts

and yeah i agree, based on that picture none of the holes look very intimidating/unique 

but no doubt that the course will be in excellent condition and despite looking generic, i'm sure will be exceptionally challenging...appears to be lots of water hazards  

i just got back from the range and i don't even want to type it, but my old arch enemy shanks came back for a visit, i can't think of anything more depressing than the shanks


----------



## neveroddoreven

I'd love to be able to afford to play at the local course. I used to caddy there sometimes when I was younger and it charges £130-160 a round, depending on day. Payed pretty well which was nice in the summer. They held a Ryder Cup there in the early 80s and hold the odd qualifying event, most recently US open qualifier and the Senior Open this year just gone, which were good to go watch for a bit. 
I really enjoy playing but dont anywhere near often enough to be considered good at this point. Due to money I tend to play the cheaper, fairly simple courses, but thats enough fun on a nice day anyway. 

for size


*NSFW*: 



]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











There's heather dotted all over this course and is a nightmare if you go into it. A few greens are half surrounded by it and its incredibly easy to lose sight of the ball completely, which happened a few times when I caddied, to the annoyance of the player.


----------



## axl blaze

alasdairm said:


> that's a beautiful location, china rider. have you played there before? the holes look pretty uninspiring given the location...
> 
> alasdair



the holes may be a bit too basic/boring, but as only a novice golfer, I have to say that looks like a beautiful place to play... mostly because of the surrounding beauty but also because I wouldn't be shouting like Rodney King after every drive/putt


----------



## China Rider

i honestly don't think it's that easy of a course, just cause it's flat doesn't mean it's easy

it was host to the 1938 pga championship and 1967 NCAA championship


----------



## ChickenScratch

China Rider said:


> pfffttt you're playing _alone_!??!



went to the course last night.  ended up playing with some old dude.  fucking asshole bombed his drives straight as an arrow.  i was striking the ball well.  

i love the little muni course culture in my city.  mainly like 40 to 60 year olds that don't have much money, are a little rough around the edges, but LOVE golf.  most of them are pretty damn good.  and it's funny how muni golfers are really pure about the game.  they count every stroke, take no breaks and putt every putt.  big difference than when i play with my dad and his country club buddies.  those fuckers pretty much cheat.  

anyway, we finished 9, then i was able to get in 7 more by myself.  great night. i'll go back again tonight.

all of my golfing partners are out of town, solo golf rules.


----------



## China Rider

consider me a 'muni player'

there are a few things i do that are not exactly usga pure - i don't play the ball down, i almost always give my self the perfect lie, and if i'm directly behind a tree i'll move my ball a foot or so, not enough to give me complete relief, but at least some breathing room to punch out 

i never take a mulligan but if i hit one out of bounds i play it as a lateral and just drop at point of entry instead of re-teeing


----------



## suburu

Busty St Clare said:


> I would advise you study the difference between rugby union and rugby league. There is a 100 yr history between the two and only a select few have been able to transpose between the two at the highest level.



Axl or any you guys seriously interested in finding out what 'Rugby League' is all about, need to mark down next Wednesday morning on your TV calenders. The most intense of games and pinnacle of the Rugby League season for many. *State of Origin 2012, Queensland v New South Wales, Game 1.*

Depending on where you were born, you play for QLD or NSW, annual three game series played in the middle of Rugby League season. So 3 times a year, you find yourself playing against your own Team-mates to represent your state and more than likely punching him in head multiple times. Bring back the biff!

A little taster Busty put up a while back.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wglgUU3-brc


----------



## suburu

Gordon Tallis ridiculing Brett Hodgson on the world stage http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_f5Rr93v_Q


----------



## ChickenScratch

China Rider said:


> there are a few things i do that are not exactly usga pure - i don't play the ball down, i almost always give my self the perfect lie, and if i'm directly behind a tree i'll move my ball a foot or so, not enough to give me complete relief, but at least some breathing room to punch out



that's not very muni, brah.  the only time i really improve my lie is if i'm on rocks or roots, so i don't fuck my clubs up and break my wrists.


----------



## China Rider

shawnee was okay but i've played two courses so far this year i was more impressed with

i think their rates are so high due to history, location, and it's quite popular for NY/NJ get-awayers...its right on the PA/NJ border, delaware river splits the two states...to people from NY/NJ everything in PA is a baa-gin(bargain)

the greens were kinda slow, the fairways looked awesome but closer look and they were not very plush, and holes were too congested, almost got hit twice 
still a pretty enjoyable experience and i'd def go back  

was happy with my 93, my 5 pars were on some of the harder holes we played, if i didnt double bogey nearly ever par 3 i would have been sub 90, most of my GIRs were from 170+ away...except the one that was 150 yards with my 7 iron, fucking club head flew flying off, luckily i was able to retrieve it, but now i've got to play without my 7 iron today, fuck


----------



## China Rider

some bi-polar golf today
7 pars.... all on the back nine
a trainwreck 16 over 53 on front, 2 over 39 on back
first time i've ever broken 40 on a side at a 'real course'
i saved my card


----------



## China Rider

man if i could just golf 6 days a week for the rest of my life i would only want to use drugs once a week, but i'm talking hardcore-becareful-or-you-might die type shit, taken in a room with the music cranked to 11

and would be cool with having sexual encounters just once every 3 months-romantic weekends at a spa with a 10/10 prostitute whose only client is myself


----------



## ChickenScratch

i got a new bike.

so now, i'm biking 3 times a week, and walking 9 twice a week.  

i don't know how i feel about this.  i'd rather be golfing.  but the bike is fun as well.  i listen to phish exclusively on my bike.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

ChickenScratch said:


> i got a new bike.
> 
> so now, i'm biking 3 times a week, and walking 9 twice a week.
> 
> i don't know how i feel about this.  i'd rather be golfing.  but the bike is fun as well.  i listen to phish exclusively on my bike.



Road bike or just regular bicycle?

I MTB but have little interest in road biking.  Those dudes are cooky.  And I know this because I have one as a roomie.


----------



## ChickenScratch

mtn bike.  i was pretty hardcore when i lived in arizona.  but it's literally been 8 years since i've even been on a bike.

i essentially live in downtown atlanta, so it's a bit difficult for me to ride any trails after work.  we have this urban path that i ride on.  eventually, i hope to get off road.  i was looking at hybrid bikes, but went with the mtn bike because i figure i'll eventually get the itch to take it in the woods again at some point.

scored a pretty sweet deal off craigslist on 2009 gary fisher mullet.  $360.


----------



## ChickenScratch

last night was +3 after the first two holes.  at the end of 9 i was +2.  granted, this is a pretty easy course, still felt good.

playing 18 on a big boy course in the ghetto today.  someone got shot there a few years ago.  good track for the price though.  i'll probably get hammered and shoot 130.


----------



## axl blaze

a KY hoops fan uses cereal to make a portrait of Anthony Davis - WIN!


----------



## China Rider

ChickenScratch said:


> someone got shot there a few years ago


lol awesome

playing shit par 33 course that was my home course for high school golf in a little bit
decent course tomorrow
sweet ass course on monday

just got my 7 iron back, i was getting used to not having one


----------



## shimazu

I still dont like Anthony Davis or Coach Cal.

Might as well have ripped up 140 dollars in front of me


----------



## axl blaze

Coach Cal is good for a cheater extraordinaire

AD I kinda like. he's from Chicago and blocks shots, but is very funny looking

plus he reminds me of tOSU's Greg Oden. too bad those big gangly freaks of nature usually end up with broken legs


----------



## shimazu

hes a lot quicker than Greg Oden though, and I dont know if there's stats to prove this but I feel like heavier big men go down a lot more than skinny guys


----------



## Max Power

ChickenScratch said:


> we have this urban path that i ride on.



Is that what you call ridin' thru the hood?


----------



## Wyld 4 X

axl blaze said:


> a KY hoops fan uses cereal to make a portrait of Anthony Davis - WIN!



That's......my........people.....


----------



## Wyld 4 X

ChickenScratch said:


> mtn bike.  i was pretty hardcore when i lived in arizona.  but it's literally been 8 years since i've even been on a bike.
> 
> i essentially live in downtown atlanta, so it's a bit difficult for me to ride any trails after work.  we have this urban path that i ride on.  eventually, i hope to get off road.  i was looking at hybrid bikes, but went with the mtn bike because i figure i'll eventually get the itch to take it in the woods again at some point.
> 
> scored a pretty sweet deal off craigslist on 2009 gary fisher mullet.  $360.



I've personally not lived in ATL but I have been there several times so I understand.  Are there any groups there that maybe you can connect with and motivate you to go out on a weekend?  I'm going to a place called Wilder Ranch this weekend.  Starts by the ocean and you ride into some nice trails amongst some tall trees inland around UC Santa Cruz's campus. :D


----------



## Care

So there is this trampoline arena where I live called skywalk.... its basically a floor thats about 30 by 70 feet covered with giant trampolines.

Its fucking awesome.

I will take photos of my monster exploits next time I go.


----------



## China Rider

annual softball tournament this weekend
won game one lost game two
don't really know many guys on this team i'm playing for, so i don't really talk to them just chain smoke and hit missiles
i love the beer buffet they have at these tournaments, i can't wait for the fist fights, hopefully there will be a stabbing, guys threatening to burn down umpires houses, etc...it's awesome

i want to win the tournament but also don't feel like playing 5 games all in row, starting hour and half from now at 9am
if we lose the first game i'm going  to get drunk and sun burnt as a mother

usually ever year the team from NY with the world class pitcher that would make lisa fernandez blush wins it


----------



## China Rider

well on the last play of the first game i fuckin broke my ankle

went to get x-rays and doctor told me that judging by the xrays it appears that this is actually the 4th time ive broke my ankle, all occasions in separate parts
was told have the ankle of a 50 year old

fuck it, give me two weeks and i'll be playing softball and golf again , this boot they gave me is ass kickin'


----------



## Care

^ bummer...... I wouldnt be playing sports on a 2 week old broken ankle if i were you. Thats a great way to permanently maim yourself.


----------



## China Rider

Care said:


> ^ bummer...... I wouldnt be playing sports on a 2 week old broken ankle if i were you. Thats a great way to permanently maim yourself.



you don't get it man

it's my livelihood, i need to be playing or i'll curl up into a steaming ball of depression


----------



## axl blaze

China Rider said:


> this boot they gave me is ass kickin'


*
LOL*


----------



## China Rider

i'm going to print out that picture and show it to my doctor when he tells me i can't play softball

ty bro


----------



## axl blaze

np bro. it's wat I am here for

however, it still might be a bad idea. remember Big Ben last year on MNF against the 49ers??


----------



## ChickenScratch

sucks, bro.

this is my bionic foot after my shattered heel back in december.  

after months and months of physical therapy, i'm doing ok.  but i'm pretty sure it's kind of fucked for life.  getting old sucks.


----------



## China Rider

i'm going to see an orthopedic in a few hours

it looks bad but shit doesn't really hurt at all....still think i'll be ready in two weeks 

got an appointment with my regular dr on thursday so i can tell he the pain is horrible and i think oxy 30s will do the trick, i'm going to tell her i have a loser's tolerance to pain meds, and unlike most doctors i think she'll understand


----------



## ChickenScratch

you should just plug some heroin up your asshole, junkie.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

ChickenScratch said:


> you should just plug some heroin up your asshole, junkie.




lolz +2


----------



## China Rider

sounds like a great idea


----------



## Care

Youre all a bunch of china dolls.


----------



## China Rider

just a chip fracture, radiologist bitch exaggerated like a typical woman when it comes to health

like i said 

i'll be ready in two weeks


----------



## ChickenScratch

Care said:


> Youre all a bunch of china dolls.



this is where CR comes up with some dumb post about the dead.


----------



## China Rider

no it's where you did

i keep that shit within the proper threads


----------



## axl blaze

damn. all these broken bones talk has me thanking the good Lord above on the fact that I have never so much even SPRAINED my ankle

considering I used to wrestle heaps, and played football till college - quite the Xbox achievement


----------



## Care

^ I broke my thumb skiing one time, fell on some ice and the pole wedged between my thumb and forefinger. Kept going for the rest of the day and only found out it was broken when I talked to a doctor later that day. Been boarding ever since. Fucked my foot up pretty bad on a trampoline once or twice. Other than that I have had a life of sports without ever breaking anything.

I did get a concussion once in wrestling when I got thrown off the mat headfirst into the floor. Woke up with my coach freaking out crouched over me. Also got stitches in my foot from stepping on some assholes broken beer bottle at a lake.


----------



## China Rider

i can't believe i've only taken a ball to the nuts once in my life,playing first base, throwing my body in front of an errant throw in 8th grade baseball during a 40 degree windy day, it was horrible

i don't wear a jock cause i trust my ability


----------



## axl blaze

Care said:


> I did get a concussion once in wrestling when I got thrown off the mat headfirst into the floor. Woke up with my coach freaking out crouched over me. Also got stitches in my foot from stepping on some assholes broken beer bottle at a lake.



damn, well I think I've gotten a few concussions (not confirmed, tho) from football in high school, so if we're counting that then I guess I'm out

I did give my twin bro a concussion in wrestling practice in high school, however. I think I accidentally dropped him on his head when we were practicing take-downs. he got up and was just like "hey bro -where are we?" and I was like "oh shi--Coach??" damn. I felt REALLY bad about that one


----------



## ChickenScratch

broke my thumb playing soccer when i was like 13.

had a boxer's fracture from punching a gas pump when this bitch plowed into my car and took off.

shattered my heel jumping off a retaining wall wearing cowboy boots.

broke my brain doing copious amounts of LSD in HS and college.

i'm fucking retarded.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i never had a concussion though.

however, when i was like 8, we had this vine in my neighbors front yard and we use to pretend we were tarzan on it.

my bff did it and slammed face first into a tree and got a concussion.  i laughed at him.


----------



## Kenickie

ChickenScratch said:


> broke my thumb playing soccer when i was like 13.



you were still playing soccer at 13?



ChickenScratch said:


> i'm fucking retarded.





eta: i've had three concussions in my life. first was a basketball injury -- pushed, fell over, slid backwards across the court, hit head on wall, second was the worst bicycle accident i've ever been in, destroyed my bike and my clothes and my shoes! i walked to the nearest trainstation barefoot and took the lightrail to the hospital, and then when i was in oregon, someone scared the beejesus out of me while i was painting some cabinets and i slammed my head against them so hard i passed out right then and there.

concussions suck.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i was an all state goal keeper until i was 16.  started varsity my freshman year, but club soccer was more competitive.

then i stopped giving a fuck.


----------



## alasdairm

axl blaze said:


>


who's that fat bastard?

alasdair


----------



## shimazu

ben rapelisberger


----------



## axl blaze

I love Big Ben, but damn, that dude has "Ohio skeeze" written all over him - as badboybrian put it last year at some bar, here

oh well. he serves his purpose of winning games and SBs


----------



## China Rider

i fucking love my doctor

i feel no pain, told her i was in pain and that i have a high tolerance for opiates

she said since i'll probably go out and get them on my own and doesn't want me doing that she wrote me a script for some 20mg oxys

feelinalright.mp3


----------



## aanallein

Injuries suck. 

Thankfully I haven't had a serious one but 8 years of lifting have started to catch up with me. Elbows are torn up (both the bicep and tricep tendons on both arms hurt lately), pinched nerve in my upper back, rehabbing my lower back, and my knees hurt like hell some days.


----------



## China Rider

fucking time release bullshit and shit


----------



## axl blaze

^ ain't that a bitch


----------



## China Rider

i just suck on them for 15 minutes and it seems to somewhat make it more of an IR

oh well, feels good man

i can't wait to golf on sunday and play softball on tuesday

i'm back bitches


----------



## Care

Still havent gone back to the trampoline arena..... Its a combination of me not having time and the fact that by back hurt for weeks after my last visit. Maybe sometime this week.


----------



## Care

So I caught some of Pacquiao vs bradley last night and it seemed like manny was owning him in rounds 2-5. Somehow bradley won.

I dont understand how people can justify paying an arm and a leg for pay per view boxing when it always seems to come down to the judges flipping a coin at the end. Pretty lame.


----------



## China Rider

it's not that hard of a concept to understand

if i liked boxing i would pay to watch it, regardless of the outcome

although i think if boxing wants to make any sort of a comeback it really needs to put an end to the whole pay per view idea

not counting soccer because it's just plain obvious, MMA is the worst sport on tv


----------



## alasdairm

it blows that the french open men's final went back onto the tennis channel because it got bumped to monday...

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

horse shoe league starts tonight

fuck yes

was at a party saturday night with my partner and we won all 12 games we played, granted the competition wasn't that great, i still expect to compete in this league


----------



## shimazu

China do you have a subscription to ESPN8: The Ocho by any chance?


----------



## China Rider

lol i wish

i'd love to watch the world's best horse shoe, racquetball, badminton, bobsledding and wiffleball players on the daily


----------



## ChickenScratch

i fucking destroyed on the ping pong table on friday night.  ask ken and pander.  

then, on saturday they walked 9 with me and watched me play like complete idiots.  i was embarrassed.  but i was also shitfaced.


----------



## China Rider

i want to spend a weekend blasting grateful dead, drinking too much IPA, smoking drugs, playing golf, ping pong and horseshoes with you chickenbrother


----------



## ChickenScratch

any time, pal.  any time.

i'll take you on a tour of atlanta's best ghetto golf courses.


----------



## Busty St Clare

My school reunion is in a month and every year the Old Boy Association runs a golf tournament on the Friday of the weekend. My clubs are stored in my shed because I have no room in our apartment so it doesn't look like I'll get a practice round in before it. I just hope I can get the first one off the tee and onto the fairway then smash beers until everyone else loses their game as the day progresses. I might have to sabatage a few with a top loaded spliff during the back nine.


----------



## ChickenScratch

first tee jitters can be a bitch.  for morning rounds, when i haven't played in a while, i usually pound a double screwdriver in the clubhouse.


----------



## Care

I need and excuse for my work about why i can no longer work sundays going forward, seeing as football season is coming up.

I was thinking about telling them i had found jesus, but I dont think that will fly, any ideas?


----------



## ChickenScratch

get a grown up person job where you never have to work sundays.


----------



## Care

working on it....

until then im a wage slave


----------



## ChickenScratch

just send me the phone number of where you work and i'll call in a bomb threat every sunday.


----------



## China Rider

Busty St Clare said:


> My school reunion is in a month and every year the Old Boy Association runs a golf tournament on the Friday of the weekend. My clubs are stored in my shed because I have no room in our apartment so it doesn't look like I'll get a practice round in before it. I just hope I can get the first one off the tee and onto the fairway then smash beers until everyone else loses their game as the day progresses. I might have to sabatage a few with a top loaded spliff during the back nine.



ime the first round of the year i play well

you'll be just fine chap/mate/wanker, etc

we didn't get in that horse shoe league i'm pissed the dude said we could than we got there and denied
that's okay just going to make monday horse shoe day at my buddy's house 

has anyone ever played golf while dosed? i'm seriously considering it, i get a feeling that the experience will enhance my game and be fun as hell
once played 8 hours into a trip and played great


----------



## Busty St Clare

I doubt I would have the concentration for even 9 holes. I would probably end up just driving my cart like an idiot and trying to skip balls across the water like a boss.


----------



## ChickenScratch

played a ton of disc golf on L.  never real golf, i'd probably just end up making snow angels in the sand and checking out all the plants and shit on the course, while trying to talk to the ducks.  

we use to have an annual LSD croquet tourney at my buddies place.  that was fun as shit.


----------



## Kenickie

Care, PB has the same problem. He's basically told them he'll quit if he has to work all weekend after August. Also that we are raging insufferable sports fanatics, and that it would be better for everyone involved if all those gluten free bitches don't have to be around us while we rage. Maybe we'll just show up and pretend we're at your house the whole weekend, call Clemson fans faggots, make fun of Big 1012 whatever and all that other shit until they let us have the weekend off.


----------



## Care

I think ive decided im going to tell them I have an internship on Sundays when school starts. I only go to school 2 days a week so ill still be available 4 days a week.


----------



## AmorRoark

This could go in F&T too but I thought more people in here would sympathize. How have I JUST found out that Michelle Beadle is gone from SN?    I saw her on the Olympics so I figured her absence was a sabbatical. Nope. She's moved to NBCSports and then is moving to .... Access Hollywood ....    

The new co-host sucks and obviously isn't nearly as funny as Beadle. ::sigh::


----------



## shimazu

yeah I noticed that too. that new chick Clarissa is pretty beat. and Colin is still a fuck so there's really no point in watching the show since they talk about the same stuff as Sportscenter


----------



## axl blaze

I actually don't think Cowherd's quite as bad as general population makes him out to be, but it's no secret that Michelle Beadle IS that god damned show!!

Access fucking Hollywood? I didn't know that  such a shame, and waste


----------



## shimazu

Cowherd is on Romo and Bradys dick to the max


----------



## China Rider

had the shanks for two weeks couldn't play golf, didn't even want to think about it

just returned from the range and i'm back, it's times like this i believe in faith


----------



## ChickenScratch

i'm hitting the ball better than i have in a couple of years right now.

all i do in my free time is play golf.

i'm addicted as fuck.


----------



## China Rider

starring down your well stuck shot from 175 yards out, all over the flag, pleading for it to be right

of all the highs you can achieve from playing golf, that's my favorite one, even if i'm laying 5 on a par 4


----------



## Kenickie

there is a joe paterno themed Law & Order: SVU  on right now


----------



## axl blaze

^ nice. I would be interested to watch one of those shitty court shows, for once

mang, I hate how dead my forum is during these dog days of the summer. comparing, say, baseball season to football season truly is leaps and bounds of a difference. it's annoying during the downtime, but it really makes S+G feel like a living, breathing, organic type of thing. and that's just one of the reasons as to why I will die with this forum


----------



## debaser

I'm going to buy this 360 game, Lollipop Chainsaw.


----------



## L2R

^the review i saw was quite good, despite the quasi pedo cliche sexism.


----------



## shimazu

axl blaze said:


> ^ nice. I would be interested to watch one of those shitty court shows, for once
> 
> mang, I hate how dead my forum is during these dog days of the summer. comparing, say, baseball season to football season truly is leaps and bounds of a difference. it's annoying during the downtime, but it really makes S+G feel like a living, breathing, organic type of thing. and that's just one of the reasons as to why I will die with this forum



yeah October is seriously the best month for sports. NFL is a few weeks in and playoff baseball at the same is great

But the Olympics are starting soon, should we just talk about it in here or start a 2012 London thread call me maybe?


----------



## Kenickie

axl blaze said:


> ^ nice. I would be interested to watch one of those shitty court shows, for once
> 
> mang, I hate how dead my forum is during these dog days of the summer. comparing, say, baseball season to football season truly is leaps and bounds of a difference. it's annoying during the downtime, but it really makes S+G feel like a living, breathing, organic type of thing. and that's just one of the reasons as to why I will die with this forum



you came to visit us during the dog days of no sports summer. we tried to get chickenshit over but his grandma died. true story do you remember that? no sports summers fucking blow. i'm going through such bad sports withdrawl right now i'm watching womens rowing on late night tv. this is a sad state to be in.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Summer is fucking awesome for sports, dumdum


----------



## axl blaze

shimazu said:


> But the Olympics are starting soon, should we just talk about it in here or start a 2012 London thread call me maybe?



this is just the social thread for chit-chat and bullshit... and apparently the polo-shirt-hippies's golf thread, in the summer. so yeah, any real topic should have its own thread



Kenickie said:


> you came to visit us during the dog days of no sports summer. we tried to get chickenshit over but his grandma died. true story do you remember that? no sports summers fucking blow. i'm going through such bad sports withdrawl right now i'm watching womens rowing on late night tv. this is a sad state to be in.



yeah, I remember that. condolences CS

summer sports are fan, but while sports like frisbee golf or drawn-out-and-outdated baseball games are fun in their own right, the summer sports season simply lacks the gravitas of say football, or even basketball season... 

and I can't believe I haven't visited the ATL again. I am so busy when it comes to work and drumming. been stepping up my game and giving tons of drum lessons and recording 10-20 second songs to sell thru a third party company.... I would like to drive down there and visit soon...


----------



## suburu

I would curl up and die quickly if I watched just 1 or 2 sports. I have 2 weeks out of 52 to deal with when there's no sports on, usually in July but its been busy this month and now the Olympics is on so here's to the next 50 weeks of drinking myself silly and glorious sports. Middle of August onwards gets busy as fuck


----------



## Busty St Clare

Amen Subaru.

Thats what happens when you follow sports no one else in the world watches. Rugby starts in February for me with the Super comp then swings into the Internationals around August before finally ending in November with the European Spring Tours by the Southern Hemisphere. There is a nice little overlap when the Cricket starts in Australia (the Gabba Test is usually the first of my summer and my home town drink fest) but there is usually an Ashes series every other year in June or if I'm lucky a Caribbean trip during March/April.

If I'm really unlucky there is one weekend in October after the NRL Grand final and before the 4 Nations Test series when there is only motorsport on tele, I usually take the family on a picnic that weekend and get shitfaced playing backyard cricket instead.... so that's kind of like real sport if you drunkenly commentate every delivery. Euro, World Cups every alternative 2 years, the odd Winter /Summer Olympics thrown in mid seasons and there really is no excuse to be a whiney bitch about it. God bess P2P.........


----------



## ChickenScratch

Baseball and golf get me through to football season.  Then college basketball starts.  I'm really just an alcoholic and need an excuse to pound beer all year.


----------



## China Rider

it's been over a month since i've played golf somewhat seriously, i look back at my enthusiastic posts from back in april/june and curl up with my dog and cry

i blew the engine in my '99 camary last weekend, gonna be a good $2800, so yeah bye bye spending money 

i think i'll make a strong push during september/october


----------



## Kenickie

China Rider said:


> i blew the engine in my '99 camary last weekend, gonna be a good $2800, so yeah bye bye spending money



why don't you just buy a new car


----------



## China Rider

cause that takes too much time, i need a car asap, and the car is in really good shape besides the suicidal engine

i don't want to buy a new car only to have it shit the bed in 4 months

only thing that i hate my self for is that i could have collected an extra 2,500 from unemployment benefits during the past 6 months but didn't cause i don't agree with abusing the gov't that way, i did end up collecting 2k, much of which is going into car repair....i started working right after my previous job, just under the table....i got put on the books last week

i don't make enough money to take those risks or spend more than 3k on a car

even if i did earn bank still don't think i'd ever spend more than 5k for a car, i'm cool and confident with who i am, i don't need some kewl car to prove it to the world yo


----------



## Kenickie

pb spent 3k on a used honda civic that lasted for almost a decade, then we junked it because the repairs ran up to 3k, so then we bought a car from CS' neighbor for 500 dollars, totally fine with junking that in a year and buying another 500 dollar car when that dies.


----------



## Care

I spent $2600 on a 97 civic about a year and a half a go and its worked very well so far. If you're buying older cars i recommend honda, toyota and nissan. Those companies made the best cars in that era, especially honda. Mine still gets 30 miles per gallon in the city.


----------



## shimazu

Yeah I wouldnt want to drive around constantly feeling like I was gonna break down. I got a 00 Maxima its pretty cool I guess


----------



## China Rider

Care said:


> I spent $2600 on a 97 civic about a year and a half a go and its worked very well so far. If you're buying older cars i recommend honda, toyota and nissan. Those companies made the best cars in that era, especially honda. Mine still gets 30 miles per gallon in the city.



how could you forget about suburu?

good for at least 225k miles


----------



## Care

Subarus are great cars but slightly more expensive and less gas economy compared to the others i mentioned.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i rock a white 95 buick le sabre with 70k miles on it.  get jealous.


----------



## Kenickie

im not so jealous anymore now that we've got a sick tape deck in our car too.


----------



## China Rider

game one of semi final softball playoffs begin tonight

my team, #1 seed gravity inn vs #6 seed kestler's well drilling

their pitcher throws some serious gas, but doesn't matter, totally going to turn their titties into pancakes and fuck them straight in the sister 

their uniforms are the colors of unicorn blood laced with poodle semen 

skate or die


----------



## axl blaze

my pussy wagon is a 09 Toyota Carrolla. it ain't like my old pimped out truck, but it's SO easy to keep it up nicely. I'm pretty good with cars, but honestly no car has ever been easier to patch-up than this most recent one. I just changed out my front brake pads and honestly it was even easier than changing the oil...

and about sports, I watch and play pretty much all the sports that I can (within reason). however I am only a HUGE sports fan when it comes to footbawl and baskety hoops - those are my passions. the rest just get me through the season


----------



## Kenickie

i've got a scooter which gets 79 mpg and i don't have to take a drivers test to drive it basically perfect vehicle i'm going to join the cabbagetown scooter gang and be all teddy boy about it


----------



## ChickenScratch

Kenickie said:


> i've got a scooter which gets 79 mpg and i don't have to take a drivers test to drive it basically perfect vehicle i'm going to join the cabbagetown scooter gang and be all teddy boy about it



i fucking hate your hipster ass so much.


----------



## Care

First day of school tomorrow, cant wait!

It will be my first semester in college while being single as well, which should be very interesting.


----------



## China Rider

^ damn friend, seemed like just yesterday you were in a strong and healthy relationship

kind vibes sent your way
(was it cause of that singlet picture you posted?  )

i'm slowly becoming addicted to a drug, i'm spending all my spare cange on it and am making much smaller monthy credit card payments than i should but i'm still not concerned because when things get out of control i know bruce willis will save me

if he's dead when the time comes there's always TDS to shine my sun, the turnover ratio over there is almost unbelievable


----------



## ChickenScratch

Care - that is awesome.  Being in a relationship in college is pretty much the worst thing ever.

CR - buck up.  Don't be a junkie loser.  I hate addicts and I don't want to hate you.


----------



## Care

Meh, we broke up a while ago.

My college is a huge party school and I was deflecting plenty of friendly girls attention last year so im pretty sure its going to be an awesome semester. 

and CR, drugs are bad m'kay.


----------



## ChickenScratch

plus, you've got that homecoming king handsome thing going on, so you're gonna slay.  unless you're completely socially awkward and weird, like CR.


----------



## China Rider

my social intelligence and awareness is something honored by many circles of elders 

may a glass dick explode down through your esophagus chickencrack

and a 'm'kay' drop? holy shit jesus christ that's awful and you should feel bad care


----------



## Care

South Park quotes are always appropriate, this is an indisputable fact.

In other news here are a bunch of pics from my most recent backpacking trip in yosemite


*NSFW*:


----------



## ChickenScratch

sick.  i spent some quality time in those woods when i lived out west.  makes me jealous.


----------



## shimazu

on the run for the cops?


----------



## Kenickie

or your first wife?


----------



## gr33n3y3z

*Just bought some PHILLY THONGS*

R3d whit3 n'blu3

im in  with my philly team

so i rock em' on my pussy "good luck"


----------



## Care

pics or it didnt happen


----------



## MikeOekiM

^^^^^^^^^


----------



## atri

i started community college this year. i do not like my english class.


----------



## Care

What type of english class? English is super easy unless they make you read oldschool literature.


----------



## Kenickie

atri said:


> i started community college this year. i do not like my english class.



are you going to greendale? please tell me you're going to greendale.


----------



## atri

the class is easy but it all dual enrolled high school kids. i dont understand the greendale reference ken. i googled it and saw something about neil young. but just to make you happy, yes im going to greendale.


----------



## Max Power

ACHIEVEMENT UNLOCKED

Start School - 10G





Good luck, Pat.


----------



## axl blaze

oh Donald Glover, how I wish I was you!!!!!






don't let them fagit kids hold you down, atri...


----------



## shimazu

gr33n3y3z said:


> R3d whit3 n'blu3
> 
> im in  with my philly team
> 
> so i rock em' on my pussy "good luck"



interesting


----------



## Kenickie

atri said:


> the class is easy but it all dual enrolled high school kids. i dont understand the greendale reference ken. i googled it and saw something about neil young. but just to make you happy, yes im going to greendale.



Greendale is the community college from "Community" on NBC. 






CHRIST i just wanted one video and PB and i just wasted half an hour watching ALL OF THEM. no idea which one this is but community is awesome.


----------



## China Rider

trailor park boys is a show i've been watching on netflix

now that show is fucking awesome

it's like always sunny in philly except owning a bar they grow weed, commit gun crimes and curse a hell of a lot more


----------



## ChickenScratch

holy fucking two week ban hammer, batman.  terrible timing.

a few things, just to get caught up....tennessee rules.  fuck florida. gameday in knoxville.

i think i was talked into going to athens for the UGA/UT game.  i hate athens, i will get in a fight.  probably go to jail.

CR....davis love made the perfect pics for the ryder cup.  you're dumb to think he didn't.

matt ryan is my co-pilot.  but the falcons can't run the ball, and it's going to bite us in the ass.  grimes getting hurt is a really big blow.

the braves are gonna blow the wild card.  i just know it.

ken...your constant SEC fluff is at an all time high.  i hate you.  you're annoying.

ieatmushrooms....lolz at barn.  you fucking guys suck. 

my old HS just fired their basketball coach for recruiting violations.  i actually played basketball for Milton, back when it was a bunch of white guys and we got beat pretty much every game.

http://blogs.ajc.com/georgia-high-s...all-coach-david-boyd-responds-to-allegations/

&*(7923899uyasdfn;njqwet394858798^&*^&*%^^&%WSFUIPQW347


----------



## ChickenScratch

oh, and why is nobody talking about notre dame and their stupid entitled asses going to the ACC?

catholics are rich, and they like to fuck children.


----------



## axl blaze

we'll talk about those Irish fucks when jumping ship to the ACC is even considered newsworthy 

happy birthday to me. may the Football Gods in Val Halla, smile down upon me in the Land That's Always Fall, over a chorus of perpetual football helmet cracks...


----------



## Max Power

Happy birthday, bro. We'll share a beer yet.


----------



## Kenickie

ChickenScratch said:


> i think i was talked into going to athens for the UGA/UT game.  i hate athens, i will get in a fight.  probably go to jail.



we will go with you. we owe PB's bro a visit and to pick up some homebrew supplies. 



> ken...your constant SEC fluff is at an all time high.  i hate you.  you're annoying.



dare you to say that to my face when we're getting you out of the shitty clarke county jail and you're covered in shit and vomit.


----------



## Care

Happy b-day axl

Welcome back CS

Ive been practicing with the inter-mural rugby team at school recently. Its fun and a good workout.


----------



## ChickenScratch

eat it, ken.

thanks care.  congrats on the big win last week.  you guys look stout. 

i played disc golf last night for the first time in like 5 years.  shot 3 over, and nailed back to back birdie putts on hole 4 and 5 from like 60 feet out.  it was fun as shit.  i'm rediscovering crunchy chicken.  feels fuckin good man.


----------



## Kenickie

this savannah trip has really upped my drinking game. i am like so drunk all the time, i don't know. i just don't stop drinking. i've only been up for 10 minutes and i've got a mimosa right now. i haven't even had vacation rental bed sex because i'm just annoyingly drunk, all the time. we lie and say we're going to bed early to get lucky but really it's too much drinking in the ocean and that our bedroom has a tv with espn on it.

eta: every single person on this vacation with me is a UGA grad. it's almost unbearable. the woofing, the woofing. what the fuck with the woofing.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i told you.  you're finally getting to experience the douchery that UGA fans provide.  they are the absolute worst.


----------



## China Rider

eagle's fans are worse than any college football team's fans

the sound of booing is annoying as fuck and played out, at least find a way to be creative to display your frustrations 

right before half this week you could hear fans in the crowd screaming and whining, stfu drunk fags


----------



## ChickenScratch

i'd rather hang with a bunch of blue collar obnoxious drunks, than a bunch of filthy rich trustafarians that act like they've never had a miller light.


----------



## shimazu

China Rider said:


> eagle's fans are worse than any college football team's fans
> 
> the sound of booing is annoying as fuck and played out, at least find a way to be creative to display your frustrations
> 
> right before half this week you could hear fans in the crowd screaming and whining, stfu drunk fags



false on so many levels

people in Philly boo because they actually know the game and can tell when someone fucked up

if you are ok with sub-par performances that means you dont care. and if you dont care then why the fuck you at the game?


----------



## China Rider

oh okay

nobody cares/understands the game or are nearly as passionate about winning as the holy eagle fan

typical philly fan comment  

enjoy your 8-8 season with no playoffs and shit draft pick


----------



## shimazu

we shall see

I cant say for sure if they will make the playoffs, but I can say for sure that the Rams are not


----------



## China Rider

i completely understand your prediction

rams have looked horrible this year...just awful....

and adding jeff fisher and his coaching staff means nothing, the guy has no track record 

daryl richardson/steven jackson appear to be a waste of time at running back duties 

sam bradford in his third year(really his second year, last year didn't count), also means nothing, as of right now #4 in qb rating 

i have no problem with your ignorance towards the rams, because why would you pay attention to them,i sure as hell wouldn't if i wasn't a fan

i am NOT someone to talk positive about my team unless i know the potential is there, my feelings are far more logical than emotional


----------



## 23536

> *Ex-champion Corrie Sanders killed*
> 
> CAPE TOWN, South Africa -- Former heavyweight champion Corrie Sanders has died after being shot by robbers at a restaurant during a family celebration. He was 46.
> 
> Corrie Sanders, 46, was shot by robbers at a restaurant during a family celebration. The heavy-hitting southpaw was best known for his upset of Wladimir Klitschko.
> Police say Sanders was shot in the hand and stomach at a family member's 21st birthday party at the restaurant in Brits, in South Africa's North West province, on Saturday night.
> 
> He died in a hospital in the capital city of Pretoria early Sunday morning.
> 
> Sanders (42-4, 31 KOs), a heavy-hitting southpaw who fought professionally from 1989 to 2008, is best known for his massive upset of Wladimir Klitschko to win a heavyweight title in March 2003.
> 
> Sanders stopped him in the second round in Hannover, Germany.



http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...rs-46-shot-dead-upset-wladimir-klitschko-2003

In case you didn't see him destroy Klitschko in 2003:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqEANlBbhsA


----------



## ChickenScratch

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/highs...hoops-star-most-terrifying-8th-211930637.html


..Brother of University of Tennessee hoops star is the most terrifying 8th grader you’ll ever see
.
.By Cameron Smith
 .PostsWebsiteEmailRSS .By Cameron Smith | Prep Rally – 16 hours ago
....Email
.....Jarnell Stokes is a budding sophomore basketball player at the University of Tennessee. His younger brother, Isiah Stokes, may be the most terrifying 8th grade athlete you'll ever lay eyes on.


6-foot-7 Isiah Stokes in an 8th grade football game — Instagram
As you can see in the photo above, which was shared by the elder Stokes on Instagram, Isiah Stokes is an absolute middle school behemoth. The Memphis, Tenn. resident stands 6-foot-7 and weighs in at a robust 220 pounds. Considering the fact that Stokes' older brother is a budding collegiate star while standing just one inch taller, at 6-foot-8, young Isiah's genetically endowed gifts are rather prodigious.

In fact, just try to look at the photo at right for more than 10 seconds without picturing a bear racing after a rabbit, or some other woodland creature that doesn't stand a chance. Can you even imagine being a 13-year-old and seeing Isiah Stokes chasing after you?

Of course, as scary as the younger Stokes looks on the football field, he's proven equally talented on a basketball court.

And, as noted by Off the Bench, according to at least one Tennessee-based web outlet, the University of Tennessee is allegedly already recruiting the younger Stokes, too. In the eighth grade.

It remains uncertain whether Isiah Stokes will continue to grow. If he does, watch out. In fact, scratch that. Even if he doesn't grow, Isiah is already 6-foot-7. Based on the 29 points, 8 rebounds and 2 assists he pulled down in one hyped AAU tournament, he's probably a pretty good bet for college stardom already.


The quicker he gets on with that future, the quicker middle school running backs can sleep at ease again. After seeing the photo of Stokes chasing down one ball carrier like wild prey, they won't be getting much shut eye until then.


----------



## Max Power

^ All I can say is WOW! You really suck at cut & pasting.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I had to post about this somewhere.  

I was playing Counter Strike, in de_dust2.  I was on Terrorist side, with an auto-awp.  I rushed long.  

Suddenly, I was looking in the direction where the CT's come from A, and I get flashed.  So I decide to just shoot blindly, a little side to side, and I ended up killing 3 people.

Afterwards some kids accused me of hacking, but someone else rightfully pointed out I'm not hacking. 

Was probably the best I've ever done and I didn't even get to see the kill shots.  %)


----------



## Care

Aced my foreign aid midterm today. Its funny, I spend more time on BL and fantasy football than any one class im taking this semester and I still know my shit better than 4 out of 5 people in my class. I also get high quite often these days and my memory is still sharp.

Next weeks tests (constitutional law and asian politics) will pose an even bigger challenge but im sure ill be ok. Looks like another solid year GPA wise.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i wish i was still in college.  i was really awesome back then.


----------



## Kenickie

snort


----------



## China Rider

in my college years i had traits similar to a monk

indifferent about those years


----------



## Busty St Clare

The only thing I miss about those years is the ability to own the rugby pitch. Lightening pace, evasive speed and a stinging tackle. Now I have no feeling in my left arm and feel like I am running in quicksand when I sprint 

Not to mention the joy of feeling my first Brazilian on a pinked haired woman..... that was a special moment in the 90's. Dirty grunge girls ftw!


----------



## China Rider

i had sex twice in four years of college, both times it was cause drunk girls begged for it  

and i'm sexy as fuck

i just hate college kids

what i miss about college is the ability to live off a small income and marijuana was the only drug i needed

now i rely on hardcore, be careful or you will die type drugs

only 2-3 times a week though

although i'm slowly starting to become a pot head again, mainly as a way to try and curb my opiate use

opiates tolerance is worse than having your favorite football team going 93 games without a winning record

i mean i'm accountable for all my actions, but i honestly believe if rams didn't suck for so long i would have never developed my current drug problems

last friday morning, the day after rams beat the cardinals i felt so fucking good, a high more effective than what most drugs offer


----------



## Kenickie

jesus man, just kill yourself! do you hear what you are saying?

i have no shame about being a slut, because i got loads of good immigrant dick, but jesus, couldn't you just go somewhere for a happy ending or something? the saints went how many years without going anywhere and i still didn't overdose on heroin every time my dad claimed to be a raiders fan in 'polite company.' get a xanax prescription, move into a golf community and hire a whore. we'll all be better off. shitty weed is only 60$ an ounce, and you'll still get so blitzed as to pass out. get on my level man, reading your posts is such a downer, and my team is 1-4.


----------



## Care

Yo busty Ive actually been practicing with the inter-mural rugby team at school. No real games yet but i feel like im pretty beast in open space. Also been playing some flag football on the weekends when i don't have to work.

And cs..... blaming your opiate abuse on the rams.... man..... I have no words.


----------



## China Rider

^fuck you, not necessarily YOU, but i fucking hate people who despise other people's drug problems

i'm not asking for sympathy, but i'm not embarrassed, and think it's healthy to be able to admit my flaws among my cohorts  

personally i sympathize with people and their problems,cause i'm good people, regardless who the fuck they are and what they struggle with, i want to help

my guess is most of you guys are too shameful to admit your problems,have several skeletons in your closet or either that or you are delusional about how happy you are

personally, i'm an open book

the point i was trying to make was that when gopher football and the rams were winning i was a lot happier than i am now

could have just been coincidental, but it is what it is

it's not that i became sad or upset about my teams sucking, i grew numb to it, cause there are more serious real life things in life to stress about

it's just i forgot how awesome it feels when my sports teams are playing well, i'm a passionate fan man

and i don't think it's cool or hip to use hardcore drugs, but fuck users who judge other users cause of their DOC

it's like binge drinking, hitting bongs and smoking blunts everyday, and going on cocaine binges are perfectly acceptable and an awesome thing to do

but just because it seems like everyone knows someone whose ruined their lives from opiate use, they automatically jump to conclusions and decide opiate users are losers

i'm on bluelight for a reason, for drug education, harm reduction and being in company of like minded folk

i love you all, regardless of how you feel about me or what you do in your personal lives

i play by the golden rule, i treat people how i want to be treated

and ken, the saints have been competitive for how many years in a row now? and pretty much for the past 12 years so don't feed me that bullshit

the rams of '06-'11 had the worst record in a 5 year span EVER, and they even went 7-9 one of those years


----------



## China Rider

Kenickie said:


> jesus man, just kill yourself! do you hear what you are saying?
> 
> i have no shame about being a slut, because i got loads of good immigrant dick, but jesus, couldn't you just go somewhere for a happy ending or something? the saints went how many years without going anywhere and i still didn't overdose on heroin every time my dad claimed to be a raiders fan in 'polite company.' get a xanax prescription, move into a golf community and hire a whore. we'll all be better off. shitty weed is only 60$ an ounce, and you'll still get so blitzed as to pass out. get on my level man, reading your posts is such a downer, and my team is 1-4.


i'm not gonna kill my self, i've never even considerd it, although there are some things i do that may considered suicidal(drug use, no seat belt, smoking cigs)

i'm not sexually frustrated, never have been, vagina is just a phone call away, but i'm sick of hurting girls who like me a lot more than i like them

i have a kpin script

weed does not make me tired or hunger, it keeps me awake and suppresses my appetite 
i smoked weed everyday from age 19-23 and am facing the consequences for it, it's not harmless for everyone, specially people who are susceptible to depression 

i try not to get drunk more than twice a week cause i like my liver and don't enjoy being drunk

i'm sorry my posts are such a downer to you, maybe it's an unconscious cry for help, but more than likely a misinterpretation (we have lived totally different lives, at least culturally, it's hard for us to understand each other)

i wear my feelings and emotions on my sleeve, at least on the internet, mainly cause it's mainly anon.

have a great day


----------



## Busty St Clare

If you supported the New Zealand cricket team you would be dead 

Much healthier being an All Black supporter. I have tickets next week for NZ vs Australia for the third game of the Bledisloe Cup. It doesn't get much bigger than this in world rugby. World No 1 vs 2, in Brisbane which has a massive Kiwi population. To give you an idea how important it is, these are the major trophy's that the All Blacks hold. The two little ones are the World Cup and the Southern Hemisphere  Championship. The big fuck off one on the left is for matches between NZ and Australia. 






I would rather forgo all birthday and xmas presents every year as a kid if it meant we beat those fucking Aussies. Thankfully we have held it for the last ten years and this match will hopefully be a blood bath. Nothing better than crowing it up as an away supporter.


----------



## shimazu

jesus cr I just copped yesterday doesnt mean Im singing in the streets about it ffs get a helmet or tampax or something

I hear you on the college kids being lame though, too many indians not enough chiefs

Im about to go back to real classes once I finish these online classes I dont see how you can get so worked up over the opportunity to be forced into seeing girls 

stop taking kpins and going on bluelight


----------



## China Rider

stop taking kpins is something on my to do list, but i'm addicted to them, wish i never asked for them, they don't get me high, the only thing they've done for me was eliminate clamy hands and sweaty pits, which are signs of anxiety 

stop using bluelight? why? i consider all of you my friends and communication is healthy

if i wanted advice i'd ask for it, from a professional

nobody likes unsolicited advice guy

you want unsolicited advice? probably not, but her she goes: quit college, if you want a job make friends in the right places and apply for shitloads of gov't jobs

i am not an addict, i;ve never stolen money for a fix, i've never done greasy shit for a fix, i just like the way opiates make me feel so i use them 1-3 times a week...people get off on different things, accept it and accept people even though you can't relate to their needs 

shit back in the 1800s morphine was prescribed for depression cause it worked


----------



## shimazu

I meant stop going on bluelight while on kpins 

and you are the ultimate unsolicited advice guy so treat others how you want to be treated and shit


----------



## China Rider

i use kpins everyday as directed by my physician 

i think you meant stop using bl on opiates

because i do get a little too real while on them, but i find it therapeutic, it's good to openly discuss your feelings

i'm pretty sure i never give anyone unsolicited advice on how to solve/deal with real life problems

i share a shit load of opinions though, that's for sure, so you may be confused

like the people who think sharing ideas and opinions is a form arguing....fucking jack asses


----------



## Busty St Clare

Shit for a moment there I thought I had stumbled into Second opinion and accidentally opened the Girly thread. This is gettting too touchy feely for me, I', going to stuff a protector into my jock strap and fire up a power tool or something....


----------



## China Rider

remember like 5 years ago when second opinion was actually pretty cool

it gave bright minds opportunities to share their ideas, succsesful experiences and knowledge

and now?


----------



## shimazu

people act like they want opposing viewpoints but they really just want people to affirm what they want to believe


----------



## China Rider

^ word

it's like i hate hearing from 'experts' on tv and radio

but when they talk about my teams i won't like i get an erection

mainly cause my teams suck and even when they don't suck they are usually not on the media's agenda 

i listen to espn radio almost all day at work(because i can't get fox sports), because as much as i love pop-rock hits from the 60s-90s i can only put up with it so much

during football season it's easy to listen to even if it's bullshit jets, cowboys, etc talk all day

once football ends it's unbearable to listen to espn radio, but no matter what season it is rome's radio station is always awesome and hilarious

anyone have madden '13?

god damn is it hard to win with the rams on all-pro, specially in year two when my 1 and 2 wrs are brian quick and chris givens, i love being challenged though...amedola just disappeared, never had a chance to resign him

i think i should play 15 minute quarters instead of 10 cause throwing 40 ints a year just isnt enough


----------



## MikeOekiM

im unstoppable in madden 13.


----------



## Busty St Clare

I have been tossing up between Madden, Fifa 13 or NBA13. 

I haven't played Madden since about 08 or 09 so I'm over due but I'm thinking NBA might be more accessible for the girlfriend.

I am tired of shitty games like Borderlands which she loves and there are too few co op games that we both actually like


----------



## shimazu

damn CR you dont get 610 WIP up your way that is the best station fuck 97.5 Mike Missanelli is a grade A dbag man. He got kicked off of 610 for being a cunt, and now he just has espns backing so hes even worse.

610 just switched over to fm too its on 94.1

busty i would get nba2k13 over nba13. and Resident Evil 6 just came out im gettin that on the first price drop


----------



## China Rider

yeah busty the last time i bought madden must have been like madden '05 for ps2

to be straight i bought it this year cause it's fun to be a rams fan again and i need a hobby to distract me from evil

so far it's been a pretty good success, i have a feeling ncaa's gmae play is so much better(cause it always was back when i played video games a lot in 2001-2004), i'll be  buying that one soon...anyone have it?

and shim we don't get any local sports talk cause well we don't have major sports teams, we have high school football shows on fridays lol

i have such a hard on for jim rome - he instills confidence, hard work and preparation, has a sense of humor about sports cause it's a GAME not fucking iraq coverage, and he hates things like tiger woods, belicheck, a-rod, etc, and he interviews 3 people a day, and usually they are not 'experts' they are usually players and no players are off limits, he'll talk to some lesser known player from like the jaguars on a given day, at the same time he brings in big names....i will admit though that the interviews are my least favorite part of the show, i just want to hear his takes on sports and non sports related things(like larry david, i agree with most of what this man has to say) and his listeners emails, i only get to listen to the first half hour, i'm about to become a jungle insider so i can download and listen to shows as i please

i would offer to play people in madden but i have a 360 and don't have live

last year i bought nba 2k12 and it took me like a month to finally get good at it, than i tipped over my 360 and it broke, never to be played again

i dont really like the nba at all but hoops games are awesome

same with hockey, since i'm not a fan and can't name more than 5 people in the sport, i just bought nhl 2k09 for three bucks, cause hockey video games are usually pretty good

baseball games were more fun on SNES, judging weather or not a ball is a strike or a ball is so fucking hard these days

VR baseball '97 for ps1 was the last baseball game that i thought was awesome


----------



## shimazu

I dont play sports game for shit these days, I used to be a modern day Michaelangelo with the through pass in FIFA though, back when 360 like just came out. I thought Winning Eleven was a better series but everyone played FIFA.


----------



## MikeOekiM

China Rider said:


> so far it's been a pretty good success, i have a feeling ncaa's gmae play is so much better(cause it always was back when i played video games a lot in 2001-2004), i'll be  buying that one soon...anyone have it?



ncaa is shit compared to madden this year.


----------



## China Rider

^i've got friends who claim otherwise

i'm having fun with madden at the moment and find it more fun than madden'11(the last one i played, room mate at the time had it) but i can easily see my self getting burnt out with it quickly....i love being challenged and playing with the rams is exactly that....going 14-2 every year is boring as fuck

i need to start utilizing audibles more, but hate when i discover that play that works 9/10 times, so far there isn't any play like that and that pleases me

one thing i don't like about madden is how hard it is to make a tackle in open field with the player you control...surely i'll adjust?


----------



## MikeOekiM

they upgraded maddens gameplay but ncaa still has the same gameplay from the year before. Madden's every tackle is different isn't in ncaa instead its just the same animation over again.


----------



## China Rider

i'm not to concerned with graphics or animation, i just want an enjoyable challenge

i want to go on road and lose to a team that sucks

i want to bust my ass to beat a team i have no business beating

i want the stats of a game to be as close as possible to stats of a real life game, i don't want to put up 'video game' numbers every game

the last college football game i had, think it was ncaa '06 for ps2 with matt leinhart on the cover

that was my all time favorite football game, followed by madden '00 for ps1


----------



## MikeOekiM

ncaa is definitely harder than madden.

in madden i started playing on all madden and ive yet to lose to the computer and im always winning like 50-7. definitely gets old.


----------



## shimazu

^ that moment when you realize you are the fucking man


----------



## China Rider

mike

try playing with a team that is ranked lower than a 75 overall

maybe you have

or run the play that madden recommends every single down


----------



## Captain.Heroin

China Rider said:


> nobody likes unsolicited advice guy



You should make a meme with that caption.  

.jpg it up!


----------



## ChickenScratch

there is a lot of tl;dr going on in here.


----------



## shimazu

just shot a round of 18 and adopted a shitty beagle what about you?


----------



## ChickenScratch

what'd you shoot?  i'm at work.  which sucks.  because it's perfect outside.


----------



## Care

I made the local news tonight.

I went to a forum at my school where we discussed the presidential debate. I talked a lot and as I was leaving a reporter stopped me and asked me a few questions.

/feelin like a boss


----------



## L2R

awesome! now make like with the youtube link?


----------



## Care

Well crap, they cut me down to like 10 seconds.... oh well. Still cool to be on the news.


----------



## L2R

dammit, i missed the link 

i was on an episode of australia's most wanted way back in the day.


----------



## China Rider

fuck man this niggas is just trying to play some madden

but got that 'close one eye' or else double vision 

#teamdopeindahouse

i love playing with the rams cause you really gotta focus to score some points and compete

throwing picks is very easy to do, the day i throw more tds in a season that ints i'll be proud 

will be thrilled to go 8-8

think i'll go see the local grateful dead cover band, it's been over a month since i've seen those guys


----------



## Care

ya sorry l2r, im pretty open about myself on BL but IDK if its a good idea to post a video with my face, full name, school ect.

you'll just have to take my word for it.


----------



## ChickenScratch

L2R said:


> i was on an episode of australia's most wanted way back in the day.



more on this, plz.


----------



## ArCi

Care said:


> ya sorry l2r, im pretty open about myself on BL but IDK if its a good idea to post a video with my face, full name, school ect.
> 
> you'll just have to take my word for it.



Haha I saw it. Thought it was cool. Don't worry I won't come looking for you.


----------



## Jesusgreen

Hopping in here mostly just to plug an awesome looking project I found on Kickstarter for any of the gamers on here particularly those that like nice game engines or are inclined towards RPGs:

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1473965863/sui-generis

Watch the video, it looks like it really has some potential, and honestly in my opinion, while RPGs of late look great, they've never had the mechanics or storyline to make them quite as awesome as older classic RPGs tended to be. I think this one has the potential for best of both worlds though with both great graphics and gameplay.

I sure hope it meets the £150k target, that's pretty steep for an unknown team with only one programmer to ask for.

Speaking of which, anyone played any worthwhile RPGs lately? Or is it just all sports people in here atm?  I'm talking stuff reminiscent of some older classics like Arcanum, Fallout 1 & 2, Planescape Torment, etc.


----------



## shimazu

Jade Empire is such an underrated RPG. Bioware pre-EA buyout was my favorite game company. Idk what happened though, money got too big I guess and it became more about stockholders than an actually fun game. Sounds like every other entertainment industry actually. 

Waiting for an MMO I used to play a while back called Darkfall to come out with its standalone sequel, Unholy Wars. It's like playing Oblivion but with UO rules. 


also Curt Schilling is in some shit


----------



## Care

I loved Jade Empire as well as KOTOR. Original xbox was the shit.


----------



## Care

Make sure you assholes vote today.


----------



## ChickenScratch

awesome pictures of dead head bill walton in the 70's

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/mu...nba-bill-walton-classic-photos/content.1.html


----------



## Kenickie

finally got all my still images of naked gods girls to be the apple tv screensaver. it's basically boss right now. am obviously the only girl in this house if i'm the only one with a paid pornography account.


----------



## ChickenScratch

what is naked gods girls?


----------



## China Rider

Care said:


> Make sure you assholes vote today.


fuck you


----------



## Kenickie

ChickenScratch said:


> what is naked gods girls?



godsgirls.com


----------



## ChickenScratch

i voted for gary johnson. he almost won.


----------



## Kenickie

you're lying. you don't vote.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Kenickie said:


> you're lying. you don't vote.



i voted for Gary Johnson at the Little 5 Points Community Center at 7am yesterday morning when the polls opened.  

The last election I voted in was back in college when I voted for Ralph Nader.


----------



## Care

China Rider said:


> fuck you



Why so jaded bro?


----------



## China Rider

telling people they need to vote is 10 times worse than bible banging

there are so many other alternatives to make my self feel special than voting


----------



## shimazu

I get the principle behind why we should vote. But those same people who died for that principle didnt do it for the current system we have now.

so fuck it


----------



## China Rider

bought nba2k13 and last year's ncaa football game today

i think these games will keep my attention for a long time

i really hope so

nba2k13 is sick for sure


----------



## Max Power

I didn't purchase Black Ops 2. I may be finally freeing myself of the Call of Duty franchise.

MW2 was great, but the next two were lackluster. Can't fool me thrice.


----------



## Care

Happy thanksgiving folks, hope you all enjoy the holiday.


----------



## atri

i miss you guys!


----------



## Kenickie

we miss you too! no one beats up on the pats enough around here anymore. someone needs to tell ali to shut the fuck up more often. 

#irreplaceable


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Kenickie said:


> we miss you too! no one beats up on the pats enough around here anymore. someone needs to tell ali to shut the fuck up more often.
> 
> #irreplaceable



I giggled.


----------



## China Rider

i'm pretty sure i just about od'ed on benzos and heroin last night 

luckily i ate the 9mg kpin and 10 mg valium 10 hours before i did a shit load of dope

think it's time i finally get some help

i've got so much to live for....

st. louis rams and u. of minnesota basketball programs have such bright, promising futures!(pittsbugh pirates too, maybe?)


----------



## L2R

Care said:


> ya sorry l2r, im pretty open about myself on BL but IDK if its a good idea to post a video with my face, full name, school ect.
> 
> you'll just have to take my word for it.



it's cool, mate. i completely understand. 



ChickenScratch said:


> more on this, plz.



i did a bit of extras work around ten+ years back. ok, it's been a few years since i said it, but i was also in the original matrix film, you can actually see me in it.


----------



## Mass08

I heard black ops II is super laggy and has terrible recoil and hit detection, so wise move on passing. Better options are Assassins Creed III or Halo 4 (for 360 ppl obv). Can't wait for this MNF game pats vs texans!!


----------



## StarOceanHouse




----------



## Care

The looks on the faces of the spectators and the blood on marques really capture the moment well. Great photo.


----------



## Max Power

Care said:


> The looks on the faces of the spectators and the blood on marques really capture the moment well. Great photo.



Too bad they didn't get Romney, who was sitting just to the left, outside of the frame.


----------



## Care

Is that Phil Jackson in the bottom right?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/383469-The-Video-Game-Index-Page

this does not include my Half Life Series thread...

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/545232-Half-Life-Series

can a mod add?  Thanks.


----------



## ArCi

I just updated it for you ^


----------



## Mass08

Anyone else find this funny? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3WpoxqoX96E

Or am I just a sucker for these kinda commercials.


----------



## Care

Broke my hand last night.

Its the metacarpal on my right(dominant) hand..... The week before finals when I have to do a bunch of timed writing tests.....fantastic.

Im on 5mg hydrocodene/500mg acetomorphine tablets for the pain. I never use opioids so they got me pretty chilled out at the moment.


----------



## China Rider

i would only need to eat 30 of them to catch a buzz

just get that apap out of here


----------



## MikeOekiM

opiates for a broken hand?


----------



## China Rider

why not?

usually you're going to get at least tylonol with codeine with any kind of sprain/fracture

i was able to talk my family doc into giving me 20mg oxys when i fractured my ankle...it sucked though they were the new OCs with the time release impossible to kill, still was able to get my nod on 4-5 times with the rx 

i wish today was saturday night so tomorrow would be ramsday

i had no idea ritalin went to well with dope


----------



## MikeOekiM

I didnt think they did that. 

I've been lucky enough to have never been badly injured my entire life so i guess i wouldnt know.


----------



## Care

Just got back from the movies and it hurts pretty bad without the codeine.

Its not prescribed to me I just had it laying around for the last couple years in case something like this happened.

The hobbit kicks ass btw.


----------



## Care

Well Ive decided to quit smoking pot. been a nearly every day smoker for about 7 years now and finally got the motivation to kick the shit.

Its been 12 or 13 days, not really sure at this point.

Im just now getting to the phase where I dont feel as retarded anymore. Withdrawing from pot makes me feel like im in a daze the whole time. Ive made it about 5 weeks before but want really motivated to stop for good like I am now so eventually started up again. Yes I know its nowhere near as bad as withdrawing from harder drugs, but its still a bitch and a half, cant wait until its all behind me.


----------



## ArCi

Care.. Just light up this joint for now, and we'll talk about all of this in the morning.

%)


----------



## Max Power

Yeah, c'mon Care. Just one little hit won't hurt you.


----------



## China Rider

Care said:


> Withdrawing from pot.......




brahhhhhh, srsly?

and good for you i'm proud of you for kicking such a nasty and destructive habit


----------



## Care

China Rider said:


> brahhhhhh, srsly?



Saw this coming from you a mile away. It may not be like opiates, but let me assure you its no bed of roses.

Its just time for me to stop, its long overdue actually.


----------



## ChickenScratch

CR...when are you going to rehab you fucking piece of shit junkie??


----------



## China Rider

ChickenScratch said:


> CR...when are you going to rehab you fucking piece of shit junkie??


honestly brah i'm happy you asked and are showing me that you care 

i don't think rehab would do much good, i'll probably attempt to get on suboxone maintenance, but considering i'm not an everyday user and i don't IV i fear i may get told to gtfO

i've befriended a 28 year old single mother of 3 children

with her help, i'm going to curb my dope habit 

replace dope with hardcore sex

i don't even care if she gets pregnant, i really want to be a father, the idea of having 3 step children sounds exotic, mainly cause i could treat my own child way like my only child, not even trying to hide it

i feel like a child of my own would without doubt curb stomp my depression....a reason to *live*...not saying the rams and gophers arnt enough of a reason

stay tuned, yall know i don't hold back, i want yinz nigz to know the real CR, no shame

not going to lie only reason i want to quit is because of money, $280+ a week sucks and is out of my budget

also, sobriety would be something to be proud of a worthy enough to brag the fuck about to everyone


----------



## shimazu

dude those are the biggest faggots, who come out of rehab and tell every person they make eye contact with their story

nobody fucking cares


----------



## China Rider

it's part of the healing process

when it comes to defeating addiction there are no rules, whatever it takes to maintain and be proud of being sober


----------



## Care

Dont be a pussy CR, do it.


----------



## China Rider

do what?

break a personal record and do ten bags of dope in a night?

consider it done, 5 mins ago

feels good man, but not that good man, quitting might not be so hard after all MAN

 to those who give a fuck

i blame way too many years of  underachieving favorite sports teams....FOR ALL OF THIS


----------



## Care

You know what, quit being a bitch.

Its really easy to talk about quitting when youre high.

You're a witty guy. I dont know you in real life but I can tell you have some potential. I probably sound like a hypocrite because im still not quite out of the woods yet with my own addiction, but quit being such a junkie asshole and get on with your life.

Or keep externalizing the blame for your decisions and take the easy road.

On a happier note I asked a girl from one of my classes out today. She's pretty freaking cute, 23, works in politics, has the rare combination of a skinny body and big ol titties (which honestly arent that big of a deal for me, more of a bonus) plus she snowboards..... might be just right for me. Only issue is she has a slightly high pitched voice and she is a conservative, although I dont think she is too opinionated.

Just got done with my finals too! So far I have 2 confirmed A's and 2 borderline A/B's that ive yet to find out about. My 5th class.... well I could get anywhere from a D to a B, depending on how my teacher grades my stuff. Its so hard to tell how I do on theory writing assignments and the fact that 50% of our grade is based on the last week of the semester has me freaking out about it. Its a class on the theory of constitutional law..... its very difficult. Im hoping he gives me a B because he knows im a smart guy, and I could have taken a number of other classes that were easy A's, but I decided to challenge myself with a tough professor/subject. I havent gotten anything less than a B since ive been in college so a C would sting and a D would make me want to kill myself. #collegeproblems

If it wasnt for the fact that I have 4 successive closing shifts at work right before Christmas I might be excited about the break....


----------



## ChickenScratch

CR....just smoke weeeeeed, maaaannnnnnn....


----------



## China Rider

Care said:


> You know what, quit being a bitch.
> 
> Its really easy to talk about quitting when youre high.
> 
> You're a witty guy. I dont know you in real life but I can tell you have some potential. I probably sound like a hypocrite because im still not quite out of the woods yet with my own addiction, but quit being such a junkie asshole and get on with your life.
> 
> Or keep externalizing the blame for your decisions and take the easy road.


dude i aint mad at you but i'm totally shaking my head right now

you really think i'm blaming sports teams, or anything other than my self for my drug abuse?

it was a fucking joke, i like to make light of my miseries and use comedy as relief

also, being open about my struggles is something that helps me cope, i don't like keeping dark secrets about my self with my friends
(i consider all you guise my friends)

i'm accountable for all of my actions and accept any consequences that may arise

rams>niners 

have a great holiday weekend everyone,be sure to take advantage and cherish moments with your loved ones


----------



## One Thousand Words

China Rider said:


> i've befriended a 28 year old single mother of 3 children


----------



## Wyld 4 X

China Rider said:


> honestly brah i'm happy you asked and are showing me that you care
> 
> i don't think rehab would do much good, i'll probably attempt to get on suboxone maintenance, but considering i'm not an everyday user and i don't IV i fear i may get told to gtfO
> 
> i've befriended a 28 year old single mother of 3 children
> 
> with her help, i'm going to curb my dope habit
> 
> replace dope with hardcore sex
> 
> i don't even care if she gets pregnant, i really want to be a father, the idea of having 3 step children sounds exotic, mainly cause i could treat my own child way like my only child, not even trying to hide it
> 
> i feel like a child of my own would without doubt curb stomp my depression....a reason to *live*...not saying the rams and gophers arnt enough of a reason
> 
> stay tuned, yall know i don't hold back, i want yinz nigz to know the real CR, no shame
> 
> not going to lie only reason i want to quit is because of money, $280+ a week sucks and is out of my budget
> 
> also, sobriety would be something to be proud of a worthy enough to brag the fuck about to everyone



I hope your arent serious about your sobriety plan presented here.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

China Rider said:


> i'll probably attempt to get on suboxone maintenance, but considering i'm not an everyday user and i don't IV i fear i may get told to gtfO



I didn't IV heroin before getting on Suboxone, and it doesn't matter if you don't use every day.  You can still get on Suboxone because you're still probably showing signs of opiate addiction (higher BP during withdrawal, piloerection, etc.)

You should still try to get on Suboxone if you are serious about wanting to quit.


----------



## Care

Not sure which is more delusional, your plan to quit or your opinion on the relative strength of the rams and 49ers.

You like the thread rename CR?

No?

Well tough titties.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Care said:


> Broke my hand last night.
> 
> Its the metacarpal on my right(dominant) hand..... The week before finals when I have to do a bunch of timed writing tests.....fantastic.
> 
> Im on 5mg hydrocodene/500mg acetomorphine tablets for the pain. I never use opioids so they got me pretty chilled out at the moment.



Oh man I am SO SORRY to hear that!

About 2 years ago I broke BOTH bones in my writing arm before the school semester started.  It really fucked up things for me.  

Nonetheless my teachers were really understanding and some gave me typed notes because I was unable to write.  

Are you going to have a cast or do you have to get surgery like I had to have?  They thought I was going to need a bone graft but luckily I didn't need one.  

When I broke both bones in my arm, the pain was excruciating and 5mg oxycodone tablets did _nothing_ for me; so I had to stay on buprenorphine but increase my dosage a lot just for basic pain relief.  It was really horrible.


----------



## Care

It actually turned out to be a minor sprain, and I only need to keep it splinted for a couple weeks. The doctors were shocked it wasnt broken when we went to get it xrayed, it was swollen up the size of an orange. I drink like 2.5 gallons of milk a week so that probably helped hold me together.

I got through my finals fine. My index finger and thumb are still operational so i can type, and it doesnt hurt much anymore if  dont use it, thanks for the concern though.


----------



## Care

Wow today was a great day.

Looks like I will be getting a promotion at work, ill be working in the nursery at a big home improvement store. More money and not being chained to a register 24/7 will be sweet.

Went on the first date with that girl, it was awesome. We talked for like an hour then went Christmas shopping for our families before I had to go to work. I have a good feeling about it.

Those things coupled with finally being done with school and quitting pot make me feel like things are finally going my way. Feels good man.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Care said:


> It actually turned out to be a minor sprain, and I only need to keep it splinted for a couple weeks. The doctors were shocked it wasnt broken when we went to get it xrayed, it was swollen up the size of an orange. I drink like 2.5 gallons of milk a week so that probably helped hold me together.
> 
> I got through my finals fine. My index finger and thumb are still operational so i can type, and it doesnt hurt much anymore if  dont use it, thanks for the concern though.



Glad to hear that.  I drink tons of milk too. %)

Yeah it took me so long to be able to type normally again.  I remember posting about it in TPH when it happened to me.


----------



## ArCi

Merry Christmas S+G %) 

I send all my prayers to each and every one of you and your families. I hope you all have a great day today.


----------



## The Liberal Media

Hope all you cunts have a good one. Merry Xmas
Cere congrats on the promotion.

Now as a Raider Fan I hope your POS team and their arrogant( yer former Raider assistant) HC get caned in the playoffs for the way he treated a stand up guy in Alex Smith.


----------



## Care

^ where  were you when I was defending smith against all the haters a month ago?


----------



## shimazu

Smith probably is a stand up guy and good for him but hes still an average QB


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I've been playing so much Counter Strike recently.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

shimazu said:


> smith probably is a stand up guy and good for him but hes still an average qb



qft


----------



## Care

So......

70.0 completion percentage (best in league)
2.6:1 TD/INT ratio
104.1 passer rating (best in league)
8 yards/attempt

is average?

you guys have pretty high standards.......

Yes he benefited from having a good defense, and a good run game. But there are plenty of good QB's that also had a good defense and run game, but don't have nearly as good of stats. Yes he threw mostly short passes, but so what? Just because he doesn't excel at the long ball doesn't make him any less of a good QB.

BTW I like Kaepernick a lot, im just saying that all the hate that Smith gets is undeserved.


----------



## shimazu

when you only have to throw the ball roughly 6 yards each time and the guy will most likely fall for the other 2 and the other team is selling out to stop the run game it makes completing passes a lot easier.


----------



## Care

Then why doesn't every QB with a good run game and defense have those stats?

You know there was this other QB that threw short passes almost exclusively named Joe Montana, he won 4 superbowls.


----------



## shimazu

Matt Ryan and Peyton Manning have way better numbers than Alex Smith will ever sniff at. Russel Wilson, RG3, Matt Schaub, Flacco

all QBs with run games and good defenses that id take over Alex Smith, stats schmats


----------



## Care

Those guys have better gross numbers (more passing yards/attempts/TD's)

But as far as efficiency is concerned (yards per attempt, passer rating, TD/INT ratio) they dont.

Thats not my opinion, its a fact. He doesnt call the plays, he has no control over how many times he threw the ball.

Maybe some of those other guys you mentioned would have done better if they were in his shoes, we'll never know. But Smith did very well by any objective measure when he played this year, there is absolutely no denying that.


----------



## China Rider

i iv'ed dope for the first time

was harm reductive and played it safe pertaining to the amounts used...was retarded though for winging it based on what i've read and have witnessed in films that have accurately displayed IV use in a passable manner....but no personal instructor, just don't know any

honestly, this experience may have saved my life in a GOOD way 

fucking IV use is such a disgusting game of extreme pain in the ass inconvenience and chance of pussy assed acidentical suicide

fuck that

iv'e got what it takes

i'm going to start playing 'run like hell type' pick up basketball, i miss it, considering i played twice a week every week years prior and i'm also returning to the sexual active lifestyle again, but this time it's actually going to be a challenge because damn well i'm obeying to a strict diet of borderline straight edge woman who support my sobriety, i don't feel like i should hide my (hopefully past) use to new woman i meet, no you won't see me in SLR and i kind of already have a woman who could be this lol indeed

i want money again god dammit, i'm finally fucking making some decent 40 hour a week kind of cash,living rent fre and most meals given to me, yet i'm wasting it all selfishly to get high, and suddenly i'm all jacked up in sweet ass debt for first time in my life.. owe money to the bank, no way in hell, not even closest friends to i ask for or allow them start some kind of open loan

if i continue this bullshit, the following is without doubt not happening:

i've always dreamt of starting my own family, but breaking all the rules and shit, like the relationship lasting as something that is a genuinely really awesome experience,  for at least 25 years,  because i will give a shit, would be be a kick ass dad(coaching sports teams, go fishing a lot, teaching basics to most sports with(kind of a test too, if the kid isn't into this shit he may not be mine),openly display love around the house and most importunately spending most of my money towards their happiness(this sounds like mission impossible if you're kids don't live with you), plus several other essential kick ass dad traits

commit to an overly impressed wife who enjoys awarding me in lovely ways it(you may see me in SLR one day for this) and i really need to get away from unhealthy real family, even though they are fucking awesome people

no way that kind of shit deserves or happens to a junkie....

i only tell you guys this kind of shit because i feel like if tell mom-bl'ers this info it would undoubtedly cause unwanted drama and TDS is filled with pedos and trannies(i might have exaggerated a little) and for the most part you're all friends of mine who just happen to be pretty damn anonymous 

if you say anything, let it be something else besides 'go see a professional'; cause i will be soon

now please make light of me being a more than likely gigantic wack job


----------



## Care

youre a gigantic whack job

starting to iv dope and starting a family do not go together bro

what happened to quitting?


----------



## ArCi

China Rider said:


> i iv'ed dope for the first time
> 
> was harm reductive and played it safe pertaining to the amounts used...was retarded though for winging it based on what i've read and have witnessed in films that have accurately displayed IV use in a passable manner....but no personal instructor, just don't know any
> 
> honestly, this experience may have saved my life in a GOOD way
> 
> fucking IV use is such a disgusting game of extreme pain in the ass inconvenience and chance of pussy assed acidentical suicide
> 
> fuck that
> 
> iv'e got what it takes
> 
> i'm going to start playing 'run like hell type' pick up basketball, i miss it, considering i played twice a week every week years prior and i'm also returning to the sexual active lifestyle again, but this time it's actually going to be a challenge because damn well i'm obeying to a strict diet of borderline straight edge woman who support my sobriety, i don't feel like i should hide my (hopefully past) use to new woman i meet, no you won't see me in SLR and i kind of already have a woman who could be this lol indeed
> 
> i want money again god dammit, i'm finally fucking making some decent 40 hour a week kind of cash,living rent fre and most meals given to me, yet i'm wasting it all selfishly to get high, and suddenly i'm all jacked up in sweet ass debt for first time in my life.. owe money to the bank, no way in hell, not even closest friends to i ask for or allow them start some kind of open loan
> 
> if i continue this bullshit, the following is without doubt not happening:
> 
> i've always dreamt of starting my own family, but breaking all the rules and shit, like the relationship lasting as something that is a genuinely really awesome experience,  for at least 25 years,  because i will give a shit, would be be a kick ass dad(coaching sports teams, go fishing a lot, teaching basics to most sports with(kind of a test too, if the kid isn't into this shit he may not be mine),openly display love around the house and most importunately spending most of my money towards their happiness(this sounds like mission impossible if you're kids don't live with you), plus several other essential kick ass dad traits
> 
> commit to an overly impressed wife who enjoys awarding me in lovely ways it(you may see me in SLR one day for this) and i really need to get away from unhealthy real family, even though they are fucking awesome people
> 
> no way that kind of shit deserves or happens to a junkie....
> 
> i only tell you guys this kind of shit because i feel like if tell mom-bl'ers this info it would undoubtedly cause unwanted drama and TDS is filled with pedos and trannies(i might have exaggerated a little) and for the most part you're all friends of mine who just happen to be pretty damn anonymous
> 
> if you say anything, let it be something else besides 'go see a professional'; cause i will be soon
> 
> now please make light of me being a more than likely gigantic wack job



I knew from the first line this post was going to be fucking hilarious.

I could not have been more correct.

Lol great post China.. but seriously it's a good thing you are starting to think and want these type of things in your life. Don't give up man you can quit eventually.


----------



## suburu

lol CR, I'd get all the happy families Mittyesque talk right out of your head for a start. 

Always good to have some goals but keep it simple for now eh man, one step at a time. Girlfriend, yes. Babies? Fuckin' hell nooo. Good luck with it.


Fuck, I wish my overly impressed girlfriend would reward me in lovely ways right now haha!


----------



## China Rider

i'll fucking do my time and step dad for a few years if i have to god damnit

i'll be known as uncle CR, not just CR, and def not dad

what the fuck is wrong with wanting to be a father?
and anyone who thinks current or former hardcore drug users can't be incredible fathers are fucking retarded and should have their account disabled 

i see care completely missed the point of my post, it's okay the marijuana withdraws are really messing with his head atm....

the post was mostly satire,  making light of a pretty serious dilemma, with the point being i've laid down an ultimatum for myself and have weighed out the factors of the junkie lifestyle and there's no winning that way, i probably will use again in a few days and that's okay

there are better things(not many) out there than getting high as fuck and nodding away into the night and i truly believe that without ever having to discover jesus 

fuck my biggest issue isn't even dope, it's my klonopin addiction, but yanno it's cool brah, i'm rx'ed!
naw, not cool, take the shit everyday just cause i have to, ween nigga, ween

have a great new year


----------



## alasdairm

your rams addiction is significantly more worrisome to me than any dope habit.

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

dude it's AP's #11 ranked minnesota golden gopher basketball time now

big ten play starts new years eve vs MSU

can't wait

i won't start caring about the rams again until about august 

when that time comes i'll be huffing janoris jenkins hair every fucking day


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> You know there was this other QB that threw short passes almost exclusively named Joe Montana, he won 4 superbowls.



You are seriously comparing a HoF, MVP, 4 time Super Bowl champion QB to Alex Smith?  El oh fking El ! 

Get back on the dope because you are reaching way too far to defend a guy who has 1......ONE....playoff victory in his career.

You know another QB who experts think is great and has 1 playoff win, Tony Romo.  I would rather have Tony Romo as my starting QB than Alex Smith.  At least I know he can get the ball down the field to a WR a few times a game.


----------



## Care

Wyld 4 X said:


> You are seriously comparing a HoF, MVP, 4 time Super Bowl champion QB to Alex Smith?  El oh fking El !
> 
> Get back on the dope because you are reaching way too far to defend a guy who has 1......ONE....playoff victory in his career.
> 
> You know another QB who experts think is great and has 1 playoff win, Tony Romo.  I would rather have Tony Romo as my starting QB than Alex Smith.  At least I know he can get the ball down the field to a WR a few times a game.



Not the HoF, MVP, 4 time champ part, but the short passing part, yes, I am. You guys seem to think if he doesn't throw the OMFG LONGBALL every play he is worthless, which is not true. Highlight reel plays dont necessarily win football games.


----------



## Care

China Rider said:


> i'll fucking do my time and step dad for a few years if i have to god damnit
> 
> i'll be known as uncle CR, not just CR, and def not dad
> 
> what the fuck is wrong with wanting to be a father?
> and anyone who thinks current or former hardcore drug users can't be incredible fathers are fucking retarded and should have their account disabled
> 
> i see care completely missed the point of my post, it's okay the marijuana withdraws are really messing with his head atm....
> 
> the post was mostly satire,  making light of a pretty serious dilemma, with the point being i've laid down an ultimatum for myself and have weighed out the factors of the junkie lifestyle and there's no winning that way, i probably will use again in a few days and that's okay
> 
> there are better things(not many) out there than getting high as fuck and nodding away into the night and i truly believe that without ever having to discover jesus
> 
> fuck my biggest issue isn't even dope, it's my klonopin addiction, but yanno it's cool brah, i'm rx'ed!
> naw, not cool, take the shit everyday just cause i have to, ween nigga, ween
> 
> have a great new year



Nah man im pretty much over the weed at this point, i feel fantastic actually.

Its just sad for me to see you talking about all these things you want in your life while you start IVing dope. You can keep calling it satire and making fun of me for "missing the point" to make yourself feel better about it though.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> Not the HoF, MVP, 4 time champ part, but the *short passing part*, yes, I am. You guys seem to think if he doesn't throw the OMFG LONGBALL every play he is worthless, which is not true. Highlight reel plays dont necessarily win football games.




Ah that, not to mention that Montana was about as clutch as any QB that ever played the game but sure, they both throw a damn nice short pass.


----------



## Thanatos

Hey Arci, are you gonna infract me if I start posting in S&G more?


----------



## Care

Wow, I pulled a B in my constitutional law class, I had a C going into the final. My GPA is almost a 3.4 now, and should be over a 3.4 when I graduate after my easy classes next semester. I thought for sure I was going to get my first C at university.

Im applying to a law school prep program through UC Davis, I hope it get it. They give you free LSAT prep classes (usually 1000's of dollars) and it looks good on your application. It feels really good to be pulling success out of the fire considering my early community college days were full of partying, F's, and generally not giving a fuck.


----------



## Thanatos

Care, you just gave me a ton of hope for me. I'm studying physical therapy-athletic training but have a couple bad grades on my transcript. Congrats my man!


----------



## Care

Good luck sir.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

I have been wasting away with Far Cry 3 lately. 


That game is titties.


----------



## China Rider

after going thru tough w/ds and fainting in front of my parents(prob from dehydration) i confessed my heroin use

good times...

after initial complete bitch awful reaction, today my mom wrote me this weird ass love letter thru e-mail, even though we live together, lol

i need to get on suboxone, ride that shit out or a few years , and that's that


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

China Rider said:


> after going thru tough w/ds and fainting in front of my parents(prob from dehydration) i confessed my heroin use
> 
> good times...
> 
> after initial complete bitch awful reaction, today my mom wrote me this weird ass love letter thru e-mail, even though we live together, lol
> 
> i need to get on suboxone, ride that shit out or a few years , and that's that




I would recommend that. I've been on Suboxone for the past 4 or 5 years or so, and it allowed me to learn to live (relatively) sober without the pressure of knowing that one slip-up and I would be back trying to get into rehab again. It allowed me to use heroin/oxy occasionally, without having to worry about hardcore dependency with no exit strategy, until I got sick of it, and honestly, the last time I did oxy or heroin was when the Heat lost in the Finals a couple years back, and my life is so much more together now that I really don't see myself using again. 

If I went to straight rehab I think I would still be fucking up.


----------



## HighonLife

China Rider said:


> i need to get on suboxone, ride that shit out or a few years , and that's that



it works for some, as 3,4 has said.

but i dont think getting on maintenance drugs planning on being on them for a few years is the greatest idea, sure its better then heroin addiction, all the ups n downs bullshit but IMO you'd be better served with a short taper with the subs n then putting your mind towards all those goals/hopes/dreams you have for your future. sure its easier said then done but i felt i should throw it out there


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Holy shit, I am so stoked.

First... check out this Counter Strike video I just made... the last kill is EPIC.






Now check out THIS epicness...





http://kzmod.com/

What is Kreedz Climbing (KZMOD)?

Kreedz Climbing (aka KZMOD) is a full conversion Half-Life 2 modification for the Source engine. The whole premise of the game revolves around getting from point A to point B in the shortest time possible, in a linear route that can include any 1 of the mod's 15 disciplines or a mix of multiple disciplines in a single course. KZMOD is a very unique game - based off of the very popular "kz" maps from Counter-Strike 1.6, and as of 1.0 also using the exact same movement physics, KZMOD is what some would call a '3d puzzle/platform' game, involving no combat or violence whatsoever. It is a 'sport' type game, where players compete for the best times amongst the game's hundreds of courses.

Competition can get fierce. A mere fraction of a second can make the difference between winning or losing, as the game will track your scores with a 'toplist' plug-in when you play online. Toplist shows you your best times on any existing map course and compare them to those of other players in a smooth web interface from within the game. Aside from all the online action possible, we also feature offline competition for the soloist. The official World Records List is where one can record themselves completing a course using the in-game demo function and running our very own anti-cheat program. Submit it to the website and rank among some of KZMOD's best climbers, surfers, and bungee swingers. Kreedz Climbing is enjoyable for players as well as level designers, or for those that just like to socialize in a casual game environment.

One of the best parts of KZMOD is the creative freedom that level designers have. Any environment or scene you can think of can be incorporated into KZMOD for a discipline course, and we already have multiple maps spanning across many different environments - an asteroid belt, a beanstalk, a massive castle, realistic industry, or nature maps and the list goes on. Imagine a rat style map in a kitchen like the famous one in CS 1.6, or a freeze time view of many accidents waiting to happen or a storyline single player adventure, whatever you imagine can become a KZMOD reality. Combined with impressive looking environments and a massive list of versatile game modes, there are endless possibilities for designers. KZMOD had the most maps upon release than any other mod released for the Source engine and most likely still does. The number of maps continues to grow at a steady pace too with interested mappers from all Source games getting interested in doing "something different". The sky is the limit and in this game, it shows where a single map can have up to 20 different courses mixed with 15 different game modes in it. That's not possible anywhere else. 

An important up and coming feature of KZMOD's 1.0 release is Tag Arena, which will be the games first official multi-player mode where Seekers are chasing Runners in a wildly fun battle of kz skill powered by many types of special abilities. As a Runner you will be bunny-hopping, surfing or jumping and using a wide variety of power-ups like Boots of Speed or Anti-Gravity to escape Seekers who have a very special Powerjump and can sometimes even see you through walls. 

Get involved in the challenging, non-violent atmosphere of KZMOD. It's a rare thing these days and can be a nice break from other games. If you like a personal challenge in your game, rather than being set up to always win it, Kreedz Climbing is right up your alley.

It's just gamer vs. gravity.

KZmod 1.0 Game Mode/Map Type List:

Jumping -Regular jump course discipline (easy to extreme platform jumping)
Bunnyhopping -Advanced jumping discipline (while bunnyhopping you never stop jumping)
Longjump -Advanced jumping discipline (multi-strafing for long distance)
Longjump Bhops -Extreme jumping discipline (multi-strafing for distance with bhop speeds)
Bungee -Regular course discipline
Surfing -Regular course discipline
Slidemap -A one-slanted-piece surf map type
Death Trap -Map type full of traps that can hospitalize you
Flare Aim -Flare shooting ranges of any type imaginable
Derby (vehicles) -Racing map type against mines and time, short tracks
Target Race (vehicles) -Racing map type with mines and flare targets for reducing time
Race (vehicles) -Races against time and other players, any style
Dance -Stay on the dancefloor as long as you can
Raceway (sliderace) -Get pushed through an environment full of traps at high speed
Bhop Raceway -Same as a Raceway but less traps and a lot more bhop and especially speed
Double-Duck -Players are not allowed to jump. Reach the end of the map with Double-Ducks
2-3man Cooperation -Players become solid and need to use boosting and teamwork to win
Kzmod Soccer -Use your axe to "kick" the ball
Pong -Classic video paddle game
Connect Four -Classic board game

NOTE: Any desired combination of these game modes can be found in any map or even in one single course which opens up doors for massive amounts of free creativity and new game modes. The combination of a main Discipline and a(or many) minor one(s) can be a very interesting experience. Imagine a jump map with bungee, surf and bhop parts, and this mixed with flare aim and death traps.

For more information visit us at [link] or join the following channels on mIRC (Quakenet) for assistance:
#kzmod.com (English and German)
#xtreme-jumps (English German French and other languages)
#kzmaps.fi (Finnish)
#kz.ger (German)


----------



## ChickenScratch

i think CR just needs a good ole fashioned ass kicking.


----------



## China Rider

and i have an appointment with a suboxone doctor this saturday

hell yeah fuck off, cravings

and cs if you want to fite me, my pants are off and brass knuckles are on, march on bro, i've got a reach like lennox lewis 

i havn't been in a fight since 4th grade, but if i ever get in an adult one i have it planned, opening move is a flying knee to chest/face area, followed by a shit load of elbow punishment 

more like, run away and play defense while yelling 'calm down bro,we're cool,we're cool'


----------



## ChickenScratch

yea, i only really like to fight over internet while hiding behind my computer.


----------



## Care

Best of luck CR. It sounds like you want to quit, which is a big part of it.

Im not gonna sit here and tell you I know what you're going through with opiates, because I dont. But as someone who used drugs habitually for years, I can tell you it feels fantastic to have that part of my life behind me.

Keep us updated.

I got a bunch of backpacking gear for Christmas and went to REI today to get a nice lightweight sleeping bag, so im all decked out for this summer. Ill look legit this time instead of like goddamn hobo.


----------



## Care

Damn, I was super productive today.

In addition to buying the sleeping bag I got my blood work done, finished my application for the UC Davis pre law class, waxed my snowboard and cleaned my room (direly, direly needed).

Go me.


----------



## shimazu

anyone ever see that Hey Arnold episode where Arnold and Gerald would rather stay with Big Bob Pataki in his high tech campground until all his fancy gadgets fail and they have to use what Grandpa taught them to get back?

you should check it out Care


----------



## Care

I have fond memories of that show, and I wouldnt want to ruin them by going back and watching ti again.

Almost got into another fight last night. My friends cousins husband was getting way out of line during a game of beer pong, wouldnt stfu when I told him to, I offered to shut his mouth for him, he didnt back down. Probably would have come to blows if people hadn't stepped in.

I notice I have a much shorter fuse lately, probably a combination of the fact that im not smoking pot anymore and I havent gotten laid in a couple months.

My knee and shoulder still arent 100% but I have little doubt I could have wrecked this fool, Its probably good I didnt since he is the brother in law to some of my friends friends.


----------



## China Rider

it's okay bro, i havn't has sex since september either, drought should come to a close next week, me and that girl with 3 kids are openly craving each other's genitals pretty hard ...just gotta wait for the father of those kids to take them for a day for once 

nick watney is a native of davis, CA and learned how to play at the davis muni, not some ritzy country club

why hasn't CS or suburu posted in the PGA thread yet? tournament of champions is under way


----------



## shimazu

bring some rope and harnesses


----------



## China Rider

could have done it this week, but i don;t know if you guys realize that for awhile after you suddenly stop using opiates, premature ejaculation is ridiculous

a couple days ago my fap literally started and ended within 30 seconds 

currently on 180mg oxycodone and feeling damn good, one final hurrah considering i start suboxone  tomorrow


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^ maybe your lady with 3 kids will nickname you Quick Draw Macgraw


----------



## China Rider

i call her megamom and MeAgain(meagan)

this woman loves talking about sex, who doesn't love girls like that?

that seriously has very little to do with why i like her...i actually _like_ most woman i sleep with...never understood the whole 'all i care about is fucking this girl' attitude


----------



## Care

China Rider said:


> nick watney is a native of davis, CA and learned how to play at the davis muni, not some ritzy country club



He also played for my college.


----------



## ChickenScratch

I'm happy that CR is gonna get laid.  The bitch obviously likes to fuck, she's got 3 kids.


----------



## Care

Shits prolly as loose as a used balloon though.


----------



## China Rider

so what?

you sound like a high school kid with that comment


----------



## Kenickie

idk if boys know how vaginas work. most doctors give love stitches, you know.


----------



## Care

China Rider said:


> so what?



pussy is better when it hasn't had the life experience of passing a coconut sized baby


.....not that I would know, never fucked a momma.



Kenickie said:


> idk if boys know how vaginas work. most doctors give love stitches, you know.



like a c-section?

please enlighten me


----------



## ChickenScratch

Jesus care.  You're such a cute young boy.


----------



## Care

why thank you


----------



## Kenickie

lol. 

love stitches. after birth, most women tear their cunts by a cm or two. then doctors go in an usually (100% of the time, unless you say no) sew them up with a couple extra cm. so they tear a cm and get sewn up three, so they are technically tighter than when you got her pregnant in the first place.

fucking boys, lol.


----------



## Care

ouch

how considerate of them


----------



## ChickenScratch

Go post in second opinion or something else gay, woman.


----------



## ChickenScratch

That was meant for stupid ken.  I like watching care grow up.  I'm happy he quit the devils weed.  He's gonna be rich as fuck in 10 years.


----------



## Kenickie

it's not like you were going to explain it, fucking wasteoid shit head.


----------



## Care

No, thank you ken it was good info.

If im ever old, rich and my dick still works ill have my loose ass bitch go get some love stitches, fix that shit right up.


----------



## ChickenScratch

They're really called husband stitches, but I guess lots of ho's without husbands get knocked up on the reg.  I hope CR makes a butt baby with his new classy friend so he's not just a fake dad.


----------



## Kenickie

what the fuck do you know? i'm a certified doula, and you're just a dude. heaven forbid a woman have pleasure from sex.  
i don't know what's more fake than a butt baby, but idk you tell me, bro.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Care said:


> If im ever old, rich and my dick still works.....


----------



## ChickenScratch

i hate your fucking guts, busty.


----------



## Care

One thousand words = busty?

Why am I always the last to know these things.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Care said:


> One thousand words = busty?
> 
> Why am I always the last to know these things.



because you're dumb as fuck.


----------



## ArCi

haha


----------



## Care

ChickenScratch said:


> because you're dumb as fuck.



Or because I'm not some lounge rat like the rest of you faggots.


----------



## ChickenScratch

you should post your dick in the nudie thread.


----------



## Care

my dick in the nudie thread

happy?


----------



## Max Power

Care said:


> One thousand words = busty?
> 
> Why am I always the last to know these things.



Yes, take Busty and remove whatever small ounce of humor he had in his body and add the charm of a school bus fire and you have the faggot known as One Thousand Words. He will either quote me with another lame picture pulled from Google or hopefully, not respond at all.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i hate busty worse than anyone on BL right now.


----------



## One Thousand Words




----------



## Howzat?

The Lounge seems really weird. A moderator who doesn't speak (well type) and for some reason I am not allowed to post in there. The sports forum appears to be my best fit for now.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Howzat? said:


> The Lounge seems really weird. A moderator who doesn't speak (well type) and for some reason I am not allowed to post in there. The sports forum appears to be my best fit for now.



5 more posts and you can get your lounge on.


----------



## Howzat?

But my interests are golf, surfing and football. I have no desire to talk about jibberish or post my tits so strangers can silently jizz over their keyboard without mother hearing them.


----------



## Care

So I guess busty got a lobotomy or something and is now only capable of posting pictures?

Well at least I wont have to hear about that rugby nonsense around here anymore.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Howzat? said:


> But my interests are golf, surfing and football. I have no desire to talk about jibberish or post my tits so strangers can silently jizz over their keyboard without mother hearing them.



it's cool, you can post your tits over here.  kenickie is the only other chick that posts here.  but she's angry as fuck, and black.  she's super fucking black.


----------



## One Thousand Words




----------



## suburu

....a picture paints and all that.....


Rugby's the fucking shiz man. Can't believe NFL's almost over already, season's way too short


----------



## Howzat?

ChickenScratch said:


> it's cool, you can post your tits over here.  kenickie is the only other chick that posts here.  but she's angry as fuck, and black.  she's super fucking black.



But my ass is better, that's why I tee off on the ladies markers. You got to break through that corporate glass ceiling some how. 

Sounds like she could caddy.


----------



## ChickenScratch

we live in the south.  she'll never get past shoe shiner.

what's your handicap?  where do you play?  it's gonna be in the 70's here this weekend and i'm fucking playing golf.


----------



## Care

Golf is lame, you should take up a real ladies sport, like mud wrestling.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Care said:


> Golf is lame, you should take up a real ladies sport, like mud wrestling.



golf is awesome you fucking hippie.

when i was young and in shape i climbed a lot.  but now i'm old and angry and fat and i play golf. 

suck my dick.

if you're getting your JD, you're gonna have to learn how to play golf.


----------



## Howzat?

One of the first things I learned as a corporate whore  was that more deals are sign on the 19th green than the boardroom. That and never take more than one month off after a having a baby. A short skirt and long jacket won't get you VP on it's own.


----------



## ArCi

ChickenScratch said:


> but she's angry as fuck, and black.  she's super fucking black.



lol


----------



## ChickenScratch

Howzat? said:


> One of the first things I learned as a corporate whore  was that more deals are sign on the 19th green than the boardroom. That and never take more than one month off after a having a baby. A short skirt and long jacket won't get you VP on it's own.



i like you, friend.


----------



## China Rider

sports prejudice is not supposed to be tolerated and you have the lame ass mod talking shit on rugby and golf in the same thread

we need axl back, as our only mod

i haven't watched a snap of any bcs bowl yet, but i think i might actually watch the bcs game tonight,and.....go irish?

gophers are now ranked 8th in the country this is fucking AWESOME because they deserve it, tough road tests coming up @ illinois and indiana and than home for what could be #1 vs #2 on jan 17 vs michigan


----------



## Care

China Rider said:


> sports prejudice is not supposed to be tolerated and you have the lame ass mod talking shit on rugby and golf in the same thread



Im not allowed to state my opinion on rugby and golf? Gimmie a break. There is a difference between "sports prejudice" and what I said in those posts. I wish axl was here too, but he's not so get over it.

Technically there isnt supposed to be any drug discussion in this forum either by the way, but I really dont give a shit enough to do anything about it.

I think im a pretty chill mod, pretty much all I do is post and change the thread names for fun. Stop being so butthurt because of a comment I made about your new woman.


----------



## China Rider

you're awfully easy to troll

like i really give a fuck if you talk shit

you should realize by now i encourage smack talk


----------



## Care

ChickenScratch said:


> golf is awesome you fucking hippie.
> 
> when i was young and in shape i climbed a lot.  but now i'm old and angry and fat and i play golf.
> 
> suck my dick.
> 
> if you're getting your JD, you're gonna have to learn how to play golf.



I stay at camp 4 (the climbers camp, its the only place that isnt booked day of) a lot when I camp in Yosemite and ive met some legit ass climbers. Climbing is pretty extreme, takes balls and a great strength to weight ratio, as well as some serious back muscles.

I camped next to Alex Hannold one time, but he went to bed way early and was climbing before I woke up so I didnt see much of him. He is an intense individual though, look him up on the youtubes if you havent heard of him, hes a world famous freeclimber from Sacramento. Dean Potter stays at camp 4 sometimes too but ive never met him.

As for golf, Im sure ill be awesome at it if I ever feel lame enough to want to try it.

Oh and fuck you CR.


----------



## alasdairm

^ at the tahoe adventure film festival this year they showed 3.0 - a short film documenting alex honnold *free soloing* el cap, watkins and half dome within *24 hours*.

absolutely riveting and one of the greatest short films i've ever seen.



alasdair


----------



## debaser

Not directed at you, ali, oeuf corse ♥


----------



## Care

alasdairm said:


> ^ at the tahoe adventure film festival this year they showed 3.0 - a short film documenting alex honnold *free soloing* el cap, watkins and half dome within *24 hours*.
> 
> absolutely riveting and one of the greatest short films i've ever seen.
> 
> 
> 
> alasdair



Considering it takes days on average to climb el cap with full equipment (and to climb el cap under any circumstances means youre in the top few percent of climbers), doing half dome watkins and el cap in one day with 0 equipment is......... I dunno.... words fail.

I have a moderate fear of heights, so im no climber, but I do have a minor fascination with climbing because of the time ive spend in Yosemite. Most extreme sports take skill and bravery, climbing takes both, plus immense physical strength and unwavering concentration.


----------



## Max Power

ChickenScratch said:


> but she's angry as fuck, and black.  she's super fucking black.



Holy fuck I laughed.


----------



## alasdairm

Care said:


> Considering it takes days on average to climb el cap with full equipment (and to climb el cap under any circumstances means youre in the top few percent of climbers), doing half dome watkins and el cap in one day with 0 equipment is......... I dunno.... words fail.


you should try to see it. it was absolutely fantastic.

alasdair


----------



## ChickenScratch

Y'all ever see any old Dan osmond vids?  That dude was nuts.  But he's dead now.


----------



## alasdairm

^ his last (and fatal) jump was caught on film. crazy stuff.

alasdair


----------



## Care

alasdairm said:


> you should try to see it. it was absolutely fantastic.
> 
> alasdair



I may do that.

Really though, camp 4 is the shit. Most tourists stay away from it because it a grungy climber camp with no amenities, but its right below el cap and its got everything I want in a campsite. If anyone is every making last minute reservations in Yosemite valley, its close to some epic (vertical) hikes, and not a bad spot.


----------



## ArCi

hey china just want to let you know I made a meme about you and it's pretty fucking hilarious.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Zero MLB HoF inductees = awesome


----------



## China Rider

ArCi said:


> hey china just want to let you know I made a meme about you and it's pretty fucking hilarious.


broken link and i doubt it's anywhere near as good as you think it is considering dex and lonewolf commented they liked it, they are both retarded

being on suboxone has me motivated to start playing hoops again, i'm going to play tonight

it's been 8 months since i've played, i wonder if i can still dunk, i should try so i could know what it feels like to be bob griffen, having torn mcl and lcl and shit

i hope i don't pass out


----------



## Kenickie

if hockey comes back lacey k might come back, but bans for junkies and womens might keep her away.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

China Rider said:


> broken link and i doubt it's anywhere near as good as you think it is considering dex and lonewolf commented they liked it, they are both retarded
> 
> being on suboxone has me motivated to start playing hoops again, i'm going to play tonight
> 
> it's been 8 months since i've played, i wonder if i can still dunk, i should try so i could know what it feels like to be bob griffen, having torn mcl and lcl and shit
> 
> i hope i don't pass out




That's awesome that you got on it. Even more awesome that you are already planning out healthy replacement activities. That is very good progress at this point in the rebuilding process, and shows that you were really ready to move on from that lifestyle, instead of being coerced by withdrawals, lack of money, or threats of dissociation from family/friends/romantic partners. It takes most people a lot longer to get back to doing what they used to do before opiates became their whole day. 

Keep up the good work.


----------



## China Rider

^ thanks bro

when i walked into that gym, everyone screamed in joy

my ball buddies missed me


----------



## Bill

Off topic but I wanted to tell CR this, try not to stay on the sub for too long, the tapering a year later stuff is bull shit and it will still be just as hard to wd from as the haarion

Example


----------



## China Rider

well once i get on my new insurance(once i turn 26 in feb) that insurance provider only covers sub refills for 4 months

so i don't plan on being on it for more than 8 months, but plan is the key word, if i'm not ready to get off them i'm not going to, i need to be ready

thanks for your support' love and concern, bill :]

and honestly i think that time i w/d from dope i was mostly just sick with a stomach bug

i was a 3 times a week user, but my last time using i used 3 out of 4 days HARD, so i may have done enough to go thru w/d

the main reason i think it may have been somewhat of a w/d is because i was getting those cold sweats in the middle of the night, the worst fucking part of w/d


----------



## Bill

Damn mang, you didn't even have a habit for that long, I see sub and mmt treatment as last resorts
Imho you should have just toughened it out for a week before getting yourself a little wd kit together ie benzos/otc meds/pregablin and you would have been feeling great after about 5 or 6 days, then every day gets better and better

I just see sub as another fucking monkey on your back, your wd wouldn't even have been that bad I bet, then the natural endorphins start flowing again and it feels fucking good.

Sure you would have had some paws but they prolly wouldn't have been nearly as bad as they'll be after 8 months of sub maintenance 

Pm me anytime if you need some advice, I know how it is


----------



## China Rider

yeah, a lot of my friends have praised me for getting help this early in my addiction, most people wait years until they finally seek out help, but i'm a smart mother fucker and realized i didn't want to be on dope anymore, the last time i used dope I iv'ed for the first time and as i was shooting up i told me self, 'what the fuck you doing man?!?! you're going to fucking die doing this some day'...how many people can say the first time they IV'ed was their last time, hopefully just me

i'm mainly on the subs for depression, it's a great anti-depressant, better than any real anti-depressant(at least in my case) - which have just as bad side effects and w/ds..also on subs to kill cravings and prevent myself from relapsing...at this point in my life i don't think i have the power to quit opiates without the help of subs

while on subs, i'm hoping i can ween my self off of a 1mg daily klonopin addiction....but according to my sub doctor quitting cold turkey won't have any bad side effects 8)....been taking kpins daily since july '11

and no need to PM, i'm all about discussing it in public, the PM feature is overrated and is something i hardly ever use, thanks for the offer though


----------



## Bill

China Rider said:


> at this point in my life i don't think i have the power to quit opiates without the help of subs



This is where I think you're very wrong and downgrading your natural will power
I know for sure a dude like you could had toughened it out with some meds like I mentioned earlier and gotten through it

But if you're comfortable on maintenance for fear of relapse and all that then that's cool, I was just throwing my opinion out there because I just hate having to be dependent on something to be well for the day, and sub wd is no joke even tapering off tiny doses...

Your sub run will be longer than your H run and sub wd lasts for weeks while your initial smack run wd would have only been 4 or 5 days of hell and then maybe some paws for a month or so

And the only the reason I mentioned pm is because I thought we were getting off topic in s&g but then realized this is a social thread


----------



## China Rider

i knew exactly what i was getting myself into when i got on suboxone, i'm a bl'er man, i study drugs as a hobby 

anyone who isn't a drug nerd  is on bl for the wrong reasons


----------



## Captain.Heroin

With or without ORT, quitting heroin/opiates is still a great feat, and much respect to anyone who has done it or is attempting it. 

I've been playing a lot of KZ maps on Counter Strike, and uploading a lot of them to my youtube channel.

I've also got me playing some de_dust2 on my channel, including a variety of knife kills and some grenade kills. :D


----------



## Care

Ive officially re injured my shoulder. FML.


----------



## Kenickie

Matty, is that you?


----------



## Thanatos

Man I'm so glad that tennis is back. I've been glued to the Aussie open all week, I can't wait until the action really starts to heat up.


----------



## China Rider

every part of my body aches in the morning, i feel like i should be constrained to a wheel chair when i take my first few steps

and it's not like good type of pain, i think it's straight up damage that i'm feeling

i move non-stop at work, doing 8 hours of labor that requires the use of all these weird ass muscles i didn't know i had, that's designed for two people, all on my own

i think finally tomorrow the 10'ft rolls of pink/checkered/lady bug/camo/zebra/pink zebra/tye-die/and more duct tape will be put on a break and can go back to doing 60+ yard rolls of masking, or whatever


----------



## Care

You work in a warehouse or something?


----------



## China Rider

yes

operate a machine that cuts adhesive tapes 

one jumbo roll of duct tape = ~4,500 rolls of 10 foot duct tape, 26 rolls per cycle

usually cut at least 6,500 rolls of 10' a day


----------



## Care

My friend gave me a handful of vicodin today because I told him my shoulder was fucked up.

Not sure if its a good or bad thing.


----------



## ArCi

Only thing bad about it is the fact it's Vicodin.


----------



## China Rider

^wtf you talking about?

vicodin is awesome if you have a low to moderate tolerance to opiates

i've achieved my all time favorite opiate highs when i was able to get off on 60-120mg hydrocodone 

eventually tolerance just got too high to use them anymore, cause of APAP, and not a fan of cold water extraction

if you have a tiny opiate tolerance start off at like 15mg for a damn good feeling/pain relief, take them after eating to prevent upset stomach


----------



## alasdairm

China Rider said:


> vicodin is awesome if you have a low to moderate tolerance to opiates


this. i used to pop a vicodin or two and go snowboarding. fun times!

alasdair


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^ an experiment I have yet to partake in (with e, not with vicodin though) mainly because I get such a natural high from finding good snow that I have not dabbled in boarding while high.  But one day perhaps.


----------



## Care

I used to board high every time. We would go find some backcountry area and smoke on the runs, the elevation made it pretty intense.

I have to say it took my confidence down a level or two, especially in the 10 or so minutes after the smoke when I was super baked.

On my birthday in telluride I took a flask with me and got a little tipsy, I like that a lot better than weed when boarding tbh.


----------



## alasdairm

^ you must be psyched for the superbowl. nice win. i'll be rooting for the 49ers...

alasdair


----------



## Care

I am so excited. I was in despair after the horrible start, then thrilled when they came back and ecstatic on that 4th down stand.

I was 8 years old last time the 49ers won the superbowl, so if they can win it again it will be much more meaningful to me since im a big football fan now.

GO NINERS!


----------



## shimazu

you mean that game winning pass interference?


----------



## Care

shimazu said:


> you mean that game winning pass interference?



Contact is allowed up to 5 yards.

Considering it was 5 yards for the first down, and White was short of first down yardage, you dont have a case.

Wouldn't have even been an issue if the refs hadn't gifted the falcons a catch on the long pass previously.

Save your tears for next season, you'll need them.


----------



## Kenickie

in the past 6 months 3,4 and i have had not just civil conversations, but actual _nice_ ones. i don't know what's happened, but i'm pretty okay with this, despite his...loyalties. in football and elsewhere. wish axl was fucking here to see this. but he'd probably say something really gay and out of place like SOUTHERN COMFORT or HOUSE STARK and ruin it all. maybe atri would be the better witness.


----------



## Care

Been about 2 months since I smoked week.... Its wierd... it feels like so much longer.

At this point I have pretty much zero cravings for it..... but when im bored and have nothing to do I find myself tempted to get high. The fact that I can drive for 90 seconds and get it for free doesnt help with the temptation.

So far ive resisted, and my drinking has definitely increased as a replacement.  

I have a pretty serious shoulder and knee injury which hampers me from exercising, adding to my lack of activities and general frustration in life.

I cant wait to finally graduate, move out of this shitty town and leave this life of mine behind.

Hows the sub coming CR?


----------



## ChickenScratch

IMO, replacing weed with booze is a pretty bad idea.

but i'm not one to talk.  i have a couple of beers or drinks every single fucking day.


----------



## Care

Hopefully when im healthy again ill feel less need to drink. Its uncanny how not exercising for extended periods of time effects my mood.

And its not like I didnt drink a lot before.


----------



## ChickenScratch

exercise is key.  it's unreal how much better it makes me both mentally and physically.  
i haven't exercised since i broke my foot over a year ago. and now i feel like shit pretty much all the time.  
but, i'm working on quitting smoking cigs, and hope to be back on the exercise train sooner than later.


----------



## Care

Youre a cig smoker eh?

You should quit!


----------



## ChickenScratch

Shut up, caliboy.


----------



## Care

Hows your cardio?


----------



## Care

Anyone here ever spend time on trampolines as a kid?

I had one growing up and I spend countless hours perfecting tricks and generally just having a good time.

Im pretty fucking good to this day. I go to a trampoline arena close to where I live sometimes and more often than not im crazier than anyone else in the place.


----------



## atri

Kenickie said:


> in the past 6 months 3,4 and i have had not just civil conversations, but actual _nice_ ones. i don't know what's happened, but i'm pretty okay with this, despite his...loyalties. in football and elsewhere. wish axl was fucking here to see this. but he'd probably say something really gay and out of place like SOUTHERN COMFORT or HOUSE STARK and ruin it all. maybe atri would be the better witness.



i seent it. i dont know who 3,4 is though


----------



## ChickenScratch

ChickenScratch said:


> Shut up, caliboy.



near death


----------



## ChickenScratch

Care said:


> Hows your cardio?



near death


----------



## ChickenScratch

jesus, i really fucked that up.


----------



## Pander Bear

your cardio is fine from all the blow though, tho. Its like a 10 mile bolivian hike in a baggie.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> Anyone here ever spend time on trampolines as a kid?
> 
> I had one growing up and I spend countless hours perfecting tricks and generally just having a good time.
> 
> Im pretty fucking good to this day. I go to a trampoline arena close to where I live sometimes and more often than not im crazier than anyone else in the place.



I've been wanting to go to one of those arenas to better my novice snowboard jumping skills.


----------



## Care

Well I do mad flips and stuff on a trampoline but its never helped me gain the huevos to do it on a snowboard.

They do have a line attached to a pole with a soft wakeboard to practice wakeboarding tricks, which is kind of similar I guess, but I don't think getting on a trampoline with a snowboard on is a good idea.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Kenickie said:


> in the past 6 months 3,4 and i have had not just civil conversations, but actual _nice_ ones. i don't know what's happened, but i'm pretty okay with this, despite his...loyalties. in football and elsewhere. wish axl was fucking here to see this. but he'd probably say something really gay and out of place like SOUTHERN COMFORT or HOUSE STARK and ruin it all. maybe atri would be the better witness.



To be fair, the whole beef with Pander, and by extension you, probably occurred due to my total misunderstanding of what the fuck emoticons mean, when I was relatively new to internet forums communications. If I remember it all correctly. I've never been really big on electronic communication. I don't have a Facebook, I used to not text very often (although I do it a lot more now), in fact I didn't own a cellphone for about 4 years. 

I've since upped my internet communication game and have a better idea of how to defuse situations before they become petty internet beefs. Exhibit A, somewhere in the college football thread I had to address a Miami comment, but I was able to communicate that I wasn't mad at the dude, and I was only trying to inform him that he was an ignorant piece of shit who knew nothing about Miami football, and that he should shut his fucking mouth until he learned something about it. There's a difference between that and mad. He replied with something like "sounds good" or something like that, so I assume we're relatively cool now. I think. "Sounds good" doesn't really say apology accepted, or I understand where you're coming from does it? Am I making longtime internet enemies again? We me and him be able to discuss Breaking Bad or Game of Thrones and get along again?

Who knows? I don't even know who I'm talking about, or what I'm talking about, honestly.


----------



## Kenickie

ahh and all this time i coulda sworn it was just cuz Pander went to an SEC school and my SEC team cheats.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Pander Bear said:


> your cardio is fine from all the blow though, tho. Its like a 10 mile bolivian hike in a baggie.



I'm just glad you don't have me on ignore too.


----------



## Kenickie

just because i fucking hate you and don't want to be your friend anymore doesn't mean i told Pander he has to stop hanging out with you. but seeing as you never hung out with us unless we forced you to, it doesn't bode well for the state of your friendship either. as far as i know, i'm the last person to talk to you to try and hang out, and that was when i was getting out of jail. we thought living with BOTH kevin and braxton would mean that you would be around more, but no. it's up to you if you stay friends with Pander or not, you fucking faggot.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Feel better, butthurt?  I'm a loner, I don't make an effort to hang out with anyone.  Ask Poopie, hell, ask my best friends that I've known for my whole life.  Ask my neighbors across the street.  Maybe, one day, you'll have things like a grown up person job and a kid and stuff like that, and you'll understand.  Until then, concentrate on all that super important stuff like twitter and street art.  But yea, when I'm not busy trying to meet deadlines 50 hours a week and doing my best to be a weekend dad from another state, I really enjoy my downtime, by myself.  It's funny that you're the only person I know that doesn't seem to grasp that concept.  But it makes sense, because you're also the youngest person I hang out with.  You'll probably understand once you grow up, and have actual important shit to do that people depend on you for.  You also showed your age by bringing this up via a public forum.  And I love hanging out with Ed, he doesn't bitch nearly as much as you do.


----------



## Care

Can you guys claw each others eyes out in PM's?


----------



## ChickenScratch

But care, sharing is caring and we're all family here.


----------



## Care

Well if there is one thing my family taught me its to hide your emotions until they boil over in a fit of rage.


----------



## ChickenScratch

That really is the healthiest route to take.  And one I typically practice, but I felt the need to respond this one time.  It won't happen again.  Actually, it probably will.  But whatevs.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Kenickie said:


> ahh and all this time i coulda sworn it was just cuz Pander went to an SEC school and my SEC team cheats.



That shit all started popping off back in 2008, dude. We getting old as fuck.


----------



## Show of life

Solid melt.

Kenickie, I live in grant park now.  Can we still be friends even if chicken is my BFF?


----------



## Kenickie

Care said:


> Well if there is one thing my family taught me its to hide your emotions until they boil over in a fit of rage.



i looked at his post to see if he accused me of cheating, which woulda made me rage, but instead it was fucking whining. which made me rage worse.

and tim -- idk what living in grant park has to do with anything. probably not though, i didn't find you very interesting the first couple of times (auburn fan), i don't think i want to hang out with you now.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Hey best friend.  I'm glad you're here.


----------



## Show of life

Kenickie said:


> i looked at his post to see if he accused me of cheating, which woulda made me rage, but instead it was fucking whining. which made me rage worse.
> 
> and tim -- idk what living in grant park has to do with anything. probably not though, i didn't find you very interesting the first couple of times (auburn fan), i don't think i want to hang out with you now.



Ouch.  I am pretty uninteresting though.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> Can you guys claw each others eyes out in PM's?



There'd be no reason for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




!


----------



## ChickenScratch

everybody should welcome show of life.
he's a fucking faggot auburn fan.
he's into anal.
likes miller light.
has amazing hair.
dominates phish tewr.
recently single.
hot as fuck.
falcons fan.
hates kenickie.
miserable human being.
likes to run.


----------



## Show of life

will someone talk to me in here for 50 posts so I can go talk about win and whores in the lounge.

Or should I go talk about terrible jambands on the music board

I don't even care if it's kenickie telling me how awful I am


----------



## shimazu

arci is already bluelight crew

somebody owes me 50 bucks


----------



## ChickenScratch

You're not even allowed to talk about drugs in the lounge.  This is a different kind of Internet than you and I are used to.  It's serious business.  There are awesome threads about horrible junkies in the regional boards.  Speaking of awful junkies, is chinarider dead?  I can't believe he hasn't even posted in the PGA thread.


----------



## ChickenScratch

I also frequent the shrine, cuz lots of people get all dead that post here.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

On here over a decade and still learning things about BL.  Life is interesting.


----------



## Show of life

ChickenScratch said:


> You're not even allowed to talk about drugs in the lounge.  This is a different kind of Internet than you and I are used to.  It's serious business.  There are awesome threads about horrible junkies in the regional boards.  Speaking of awful junkies, is chinarider dead?  I can't believe he hasn't even posted in the PGA thread.



Can I get a list of kind family to look out for

Also, who should I try and poon first?


----------



## Kenickie

i didn't say you were awful, just kind of boring in that auburn fan kind of way


----------



## Show of life

we're the worst

I'm going to start rooting for Northern Iowa or some shit


----------



## One Thousand Words

Show of life said:


> Can I get a list of kind family to look out for
> 
> Also, who should I try and poon first?


----------



## Kenickie

Show of life said:


> Also, who should I try and poon first?



try that one girl CS fucked. she's a slut. lives in candler park, not too far away.


----------



## shimazu

if I were mod thered be a line to get in this place because it would be so damn cool


----------



## Show of life

what's her handle?

I have no prob sharing jay's t00r herp


----------



## ChickenScratch

Kenickie told me she got fat.


----------



## Show of life

And that's, OK


----------



## ChickenScratch

You're gonna get banned a lot.  I love you so much and I'm happy you're here


----------



## Show of life

I've been watching movies with new 4d best friend all night and giving her life lessons

She's a fucking space cadet and can rarely complete a thought

I can't wait for you to meat her


----------



## shimazu

why dont you watch How to Hang Yourself starring The Jump Rope in Your Garage


----------



## ChickenScratch

Tell her about drugnet and lets relapse her.


----------



## ChickenScratch

shimazu said:


> why dont you watch How to Hang Yourself starring The Jump Rope in Your Garage



You're out of your league here, pal.


----------



## shimazu

I told you the Falcons were gonna lose

you are the new Eagles

cry about it


----------



## Show of life

I wonder what the other suggestions were going to be that lost to that one


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Its cool seeing people I relate to post here.

Almost like kin, only totally not.

Sort of similar to watching an episode of _Justified_ but with more subplots and backstory.


----------



## ChickenScratch

you relate to uninteresting guys like us?


----------



## Kenickie

Wyld 4 X said:


> Its cool seeing people I relate to post here.
> 
> Almost like kin, only totally not.



because you don't have to like them?


----------



## Wyld 4 X

ChickenScratch said:


> you relate to uninteresting guys like us?



I do.  I only live in Cali for my work but I'm from a little more north of where you all are calling home.  Remember I'm a UK fan, we arent made, we are born that way. 



Kenickie said:


> because you don't have to like them?



Precisely!


----------



## ChickenScratch

Nice.  And again, UK basketball fans are the absolute worst.  But we can still be friends.


----------



## Show of life

I'm going to make you write an
 amends letter to kenicke this weekend.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Dear Ken,

I'm sorry that I play golf and sometimes wear polo shirts.  I'm sorry we don't share the same love for fixed gear bikes, street art and obscure rappers from New Orleans.  I wish that I had a pair of hot pink sunglasses to give you.  

Maybe this weekend, we can get matching Harry Potter tattoo's.  Also, I apologize for being white.  Like, I'm really really sorry about being white and being into stuff that white people like.  

I want to hug you and grill you a tofurkey.  

Hugs N Drugs,

Chicken


----------



## ArCi

lol ^


----------



## Wyld 4 X

ChickenScratch said:


> Nice.  And again, UK basketball fans are the absolute worst.  But we can still be friends.




Its cool.  I realize hate dons from a certain level of respect so I'm okay with it.


----------



## Kenickie

Show of life said:


> I'm going to make you write an
> amends letter to kenicke this weekend.



all he has to do is apologize for saying i wasn't worth 200$ and come over and have a beer, but at this point i'm not sure if our friendship is worth 200$. or a beer.


----------



## ChickenScratch

regarding your jail situation, and we should probably make this a poll.  you got arrested, for what....driving without a license?  pander called me to help out with money, which at the time, i did not have.  my suggestion was that there was no reason to bail you out for such a minor offense, because it would take just as long as being processed, as it would by going through a bondsman and paying unnecessary money that ya'll don't have.  i was 100% right about that.  it's not like they were gonna throw you in general population over a fucking minor offense.  and trust me, i have plenty of experience with going to jail, so i'm kind of an expert on these types of things.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

1st World problems?


----------



## Pander Bear

dude, I didn't call you asking for money. I had the cash and I spent it on her. Stop making this shit awkward and leave her alone if all you can be is an ass. I'm not butthurt, and I'm cool with lettin' chicken be chicken, but I don't want to be dragged into this slap fight.

:-|


----------



## Show of life

I feel like progress is being made


----------



## Pander Bear

hows the new crib, man?


----------



## Show of life

Pretty awesome.  

Down ga ave right past hill


----------



## Pander Bear

gonna start buying your dog food at intown healthy hound?


----------



## Show of life

Fuck no.  I'm just going to let her roam around the neighborhood for scraps and kickdowns.


----------



## ChickenScratch

but...but...but....she started it.

and yes, we're all healing....we're healing together.  it's beautiful.  show of life has healing powers.


----------



## Kenickie

Show of life said:


> Fuck no.  I'm just going to let her roam around the neighborhood for scraps and kickdowns.



man, they have thursday night socials with free beer and food. you'd be a fool to not shop there.


----------



## Pander Bear

a FUCKING FOOL


----------



## Show of life

Do I have to buy anything or can I just go drink free beer and talk about how people are horrible pet owners if their dog isn't on a raw food diet?


----------



## ChickenScratch

i had to go get stupid faggot more ANTLER yesterday after coming home to this.


----------



## Show of life

I hope they serve free beer at the Thursday kill shelter socials


----------



## ChickenScratch

his bawlz are coming off friday.  i'm gonna keep them in a jar and shake them at him whenever he fucks up.  if that doesn't work he's going to the kill shelter.


----------



## Show of life

Make sure he gets some good pain meds that are human friendly


----------



## Show of life

Preferably fent patches


----------



## ChickenScratch

i'm assuming he'll get some tramadol.  we'll eat it all while he suffers.


----------



## Show of life

I'm gonna get Allie's bitch parts put back in just so I can have her spayed again.


----------



## Wyld 4 X




----------



## ChickenScratch

I literally just had to tell my HR Director that my dog ate my W2.  Because he did.


----------



## HighonLife

^^ you put peanut butter on it?


----------



## Kenickie

Show of life said:


> Do I have to buy anything or can I just go drink free beer and talk about how people are horrible pet owners if their dog isn't on a raw food diet?



you don't have to buy anything but i suggest you do. how would you feel when everyone knows everyone's name and their dogs names and how many chickens they have and you don't know shit? plus billy is a nice dude to chat with. & there are MILFs. walk your dog down there to get some food and pick up a skirt.


----------



## ChickenScratch

rep yo hood


http://www.reporternewspapers.net/2...football-coach-charged-with-public-indecency/


----------



## Show of life

I really need to whip my dick out moar often in public.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^  Yeah, no.  Unless you are strolling or trolling down Castro in SF, then you'll be all good.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Castro district is the best place on earth.  Tim would love it there.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Fly him out.  Southwest has a nation wide sale going on.


----------



## China Rider

wow i feel fucking blessed that i was able to ditch my junkie ways when i did, cause if i had still been buying dope the past month and a half, right now i would be body strapped, face down, within the mouth of a shit farm somewhere in 95 and humid land located somewhere in west texas 

in june you might recall i blew the engine in my '99 camery

the used engine i paid over $2,800 to have installed, has also decided to exploded....fuck, i was actually adequately practicing essential motor explosion prevention 

just on time for thursday afternoon as i was driving on a somewhat busy interstate en route to collecting my very first prescription for adderall(this suboxone doc is great, i spontaneously decided to call her thursday a.m. from work, thinking there's no way in hell will a phone call would end successfully, well i was wrong..... i didn't feed her all the stuff you're 'supposed' to say to make them believe you have add/adhd(i don't fully understand the disorders, so maybe i do suffer)

i refuse to lie, manipulate or scheme to get what i what cause despite what you might think, i'm not a fucking 'bag.... i even told her my symptoms more than likely don't justify an adderall rx, but pleaded she be open minded about testing out an unorthodox approach........ i read her a list of personal behavioral traits i wanted to change, and she obliged...i only got to like the second symptom and it was a done deal, she's not a very good listener 

i got 60 10mg IR tablets,  i honestly trust that i use them situational and responsible, i'm totally committed to using them as a tool and not a toy(with the exception of live music events)....it's not fucking worth it...a backfire could easily wreck me up real good


----------



## Show of life

China Rider said:


> wow i feel fucking blessed that i was able to ditch my junkie ways when i did, cause if i had still been buying dope the past month and a half, right now i would be body strapped, face down, within the mouth of a shit farm somewhere in 95 and humid land located somewhere in west texas
> 
> in june you might recall i blew the engine in my '99 camery
> 
> the used engine i paid over $2,800 to have installed, has also decided to exploded....fuck, i was actually adequately practicing essential motor explosion prevention
> 
> just on time for thursday afternoon as i was driving on a somewhat busy interstate en route to collecting my very first prescription for adderall(this suboxone doc is great, i spontaneously decided to call her thursday a.m. from work, thinking there's no way in hell will a phone call would end successfully, well i was wrong..... i didn't feed her all the stuff you're 'supposed' to say to make them believe you have add/adhd(i don't fully understand the disorders, so maybe i do suffer)
> 
> i refuse to lie, manipulate or scheme to get what i what cause despite what you might think, i'm not a fucking 'bag.... i even told her my symptoms more than likely don't justify an adderall rx, but pleaded she be open minded about testing out an unorthodox approach........ i read her a list of personal behavioral traits i wanted to change, and she obliged...i only got to like the second symptom and it was a done deal, she's not a very good listener
> 
> i got 60 10mg IR tablets,  i honestly trust that i use them situational and responsible, i'm totally committed to using them as a tool and not a toy(with the exception of live music events)....it's not fucking worth it...a backfire could easily wreck me up real good




That's a good share, phriend.  I would love to go get a bladderall script, but I'm too add to want to go fuck with a doctor visit.


----------



## Care

Good shit dude, dont fuck it up k?


----------



## shimazu

dude if you figure out how to make adderall recreational let me know

they prescribe em to 4th graders man idk why youre making a big deal out of it


----------



## ArCi

ahhahhaaha


----------



## China Rider

shimazu said:


> dude if you figure out how to make adderall recreational let me know
> 
> they prescribe em to 4th graders man idk why youre making a big deal out of it



not sure if trolling
or just straight up miserable asshole....clearly you're not exactly healthy right now, and i wish you the best what ever it is you're struggling with
either way, relax dude i'm not exactly sure what your problem is with me, just come out and say it lol, 

drugs treat everyone different, just reminding you

adderall is straight amphetamine aka SPEED, if you don''t think it's recreational, i'm sorry you're just 100% wrong, i like it more than alchol, benzos and far more than weed, i fucking hate weed, i smoked everyday from like '06-'09 and i'm currently dealing with the long term effects, you think adderall has no fun value and i bet you think weed is harmless, it's just a plant, right bro?

i'm looking over this add/adhd test my doc sent me,and damn i was misunderstood exactly what the condition was all about,pretty sure i actually have it

the reason i like adderall so much is cause it helps me function in ways i was never able to...and i love the way it changes my hearing, music is excellent

and giving children amphetamine should be illegal imo

anyway i strongly recommend nba2k13 for anyone with a gaming system, i don't even really like the nba but i have not had a game hold my interest like this since like ncaa football 2005 for ps2

i also suggest to everyone in the entire world, even if you feel pretty healthy mentally,to go and see a psych or therapist, cause there's always things you can improve and you will be rewarded, mentally,  i'm pissed i waiting so long


----------



## ChickenScratch

Aderoll gets me all teeth grindy and makes me pound 800 beers.


----------



## ChickenScratch

In other words, I like it.


----------



## 23536

I never get tired of seeing this ad:


----------



## Show of life

I heard a rumor this weekend that amends were made.


----------



## ChickenScratch

amends were, in fact, made.  but i kind of liked it better when she hated me.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

I could have easily picked up Nutella or a reasonable facsimile thereof but I opted to get the Earth Balance sweetened with honey.


----------



## Show of life

I have no idea what that means, but it sounds kind of good


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Nutella?  Dude!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  It should be illegal like crack.....but it isnt.


----------



## Show of life

I knoe what nutella is.  Make a milkshake with that shit and enjoy the ride


----------



## Show of life

The training wheels are off now I guess


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Go for it!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

China Rider said:


> not sure if trolling
> or just straight up miserable asshole....clearly you're not exactly healthy right now, and i wish you the best what ever it is you're struggling with
> either way, relax dude i'm not exactly sure what your problem is with me, just come out and say it lol,
> 
> drugs treat everyone different, just reminding you
> 
> adderall is straight amphetamine aka SPEED, if you don''t think it's recreational, i'm sorry you're just 100% wrong, i like it more than alchol, benzos and far more than weed, i fucking hate weed, i smoked everyday from like '06-'09 and i'm currently dealing with the long term effects, you think adderall has no fun value and i bet you think weed is harmless, it's just a plant, right bro?
> 
> i'm looking over this add/adhd test my doc sent me,and damn i was misunderstood exactly what the condition was all about,pretty sure i actually have it
> 
> the reason i like adderall so much is cause it helps me function in ways i was never able to...and i love the way it changes my hearing, music is excellent
> 
> and giving children amphetamine should be illegal imo
> 
> anyway i strongly recommend nba2k13 for anyone with a gaming system, i don't even really like the nba but i have not had a game hold my interest like this since like ncaa football 2005 for ps2
> 
> i also suggest to everyone in the entire world, even if you feel pretty healthy mentally,to go and see a psych or therapist, cause there's always things you can improve and you will be rewarded, mentally,  i'm pissed i waiting so long



I'm glad that Adderall works well for you man, but I definitely don't find Adderall or Dexedrine to be recreational.  I used to find methamphetamine recreational but I don't even like it anymore either.  I used to enjoy the entire high but the last time I did it I could only enjoy the rush, and the first few hours were OK but the last 8 hours were hellish to me.

I find weed and wax to be amazing, but you yourself said you don't like weed.

So it's important to remember that not all people are going to find any one drug recreational.


----------



## Care

I am attempting to quit drinking outside of social settings. It makes me feel pathetic and unhealthy and the only reason I did it a lot was to make it easier to quit smoking weed.

Been about 4 days since ive had anything but coffee. Staying busy helps but damn its wierd being totally sober all the time.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^ Could be you are maturing too, young fella.


----------



## Kenickie

ChickenScratch said:


> amends were, in fact, made.  but i kind of liked it better when she hated me.



aww shut up. okay so CS and i fucked and made up. he's gained some weight but it didn't matter. more cushion for the pushin, ya know? he's got that wonderful sweet sour smell of miller high life and camel lights oozing out his pores. missed ya babe.

i got a new job which requires me to admin a facebook page, so i got one again and what the fuck y'all. jim axl blaze spent my years absent from facebook talking about my tits and hot brown body because he knew i wasn't looking. what a scrub. steelers fans man, you can't trust 'em. let em stay in your house for a couple nights and then they get all weird.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Kenickie said:


> steelers fans man, you can't trust 'em. let em stay in your house for a couple nights and then they get all weird.




Let's take it easy now.  No need to lump a few kooks in with the rest of us good ones.


----------



## shimazu

Got a huge wave of Steeler fans in my area after they won that Super Bowl in Detroit against the Seahawks.

Half of Philly is a bunch of transient bitches who flop around from either whoever won the Super Bowl last or Dallas.

partly because Jeffrey Lurie is such a heeb, but its getting even worse with the Eagles being in NFL Purgatory right now

as much as Id like to jump ship, I just couldnt live with myself if they got good again and won the Super Bowl. Id feel like a fake fan because I would be a fake fan. If you change who you root for every year you arent a fan


----------



## Kenickie

that's so stupid! my team was not going to go to the playoffs, i knew that midway through the season, and so i picked two teams to root for to make it to the superbowl. i know people who don't even fucking watch the playoffs unless their team is in it, and what the fuck why would you deny yourself more football. i'm a saints fan and that's how it is, but i'm not going to deny myself the emotional pleasure of rooting for a team and then winning (baltimore). i'm not going to be a baltimore fan next year, i'll still be a shitty saints fan, but damn. i've never understood that line of thinking.

i'm just a faker.


----------



## shimazu

not what I was trying to say at all but Im glad you thought my post was about you


----------



## Care

I was productive today

I woke up early to see my professor during his office hours to kiss ass/get ideas about a paper.
Went to the doctor and got 2 weeks paid leave from work.
Wrote a small paper.
Applied for an internship.


----------



## Max Power

ChickenScratch said:


> amends were, in fact, made.



you've gone soft.


----------



## Kenickie

shimazu said:


> not what I was trying to say at all but Im glad you thought my post was about you



you have to make a choice about if you're going to turn into GenericMind or not.


----------



## shimazu

what is that supposed to mean?


----------



## China Rider

more than likely it's an indication that ken's drunk


----------



## Kenickie

IT MEANS BILLS OKAY BILLS

bills


----------



## shimazu

ok KenRS One Nicki Minaj is still trash


----------



## Kenickie

man so is KRS One, that guy sucks


----------



## shimazu

dont talk about your dad like that


----------



## Care

Got a callback for that internship I applied for, interview tomorrow morning.

Wish me luck!


----------



## alasdairm

good luck.

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

paid or unpaid?

not that it really matters, just hopefully it's somewhere that's willing to hire you after internship

i did my internship, like a jack ass, with a high school athletic director, so no matter how well i did, it didn't matter, the only job i was qualified for was the athletic director, and at that school the athletic director was also responsible for the athletic training duties, something i was no qualified for

i could never picture myself working at a school anyway(there's more drama and gossip between the faculity than there is with the students), but when i was 18 years old i was clueless


----------



## Care

Its 150 hours and I get a $2000 stipend for doing it. Its for the visitors bureau in the city I live in. Im not 100% sure I would want to work there long term but its a decent opportunity until I know for sure what I want to do.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

nice!


----------



## ChickenScratch

Care said:


> Its 150 hours and I get a $2000 stipend for doing it. Its for the visitors bureau in the city I live in. Im not 100% sure I would want to work there long term but its a decent opportunity until I know for sure what I want to do.



doesn't matter if it's paid or unpaid, IMO.  recent graduates that don't do internships will never get a job over those that have because they have no actual work experience.  good work, friend.


----------



## Kenickie

shimazu said:


> dont talk about your dad like that



my dad's dead



Care said:


> Its 150 hours and I get a $2000 stipend for doing it. Its for the visitors bureau in the city I live in. Im not 100% sure I would want to work there long term but its a decent opportunity until I know for sure what I want to do.



what will you be doing? i mean..will you be working outside? at a desk? with someone else? 

i don't think internships, especially that don't pay you and you're not sure about should be suggested. that's how you get stuck with a job you hate every day for the rest of your life. why not volunteer, or work for free for something you love? my new sweet as fuck job i just got is hard and doesn't really pay me (travel expenses) but it's something i'm super passionate about, and i'd rather work a shitty service job to keep the lights on and spend all of my other waking hours there.


----------



## ChickenScratch

seems like he's interning in the field he went to school for, so why would that make him stuck in a shitty job that he doesn't like?  

i interned in my field, parks and recreation....got a decent job out of college.  then realized i'd never be rich as fuck in that field and sold my soul to the devil.  now i hate my life, but i make good money.

i wish i would've stayed in parks and rec and lived in a trailer on a river in the desert, or something.


----------



## Care

I got it.

Ill be working one on one with the director of the agency in an effort to get a new visitors center built in town. Evidently my first order of business is to set up profiles for each individual legislator involved in funding and eventually working out a strategy to gain support for the project (basically being a lobbyist). Im kind of intimidated because I didnt think I would get it, and its a lot of responsibility right off the bat, but it beats running for coffee I guess.


----------



## China Rider

in 9 days i turn 26 and will be removed from my father's health insurance

luckily where i work they offer a decent plan and i'll have my very own health insurance for the first time in my life, feels adult man


----------



## shimazu

yeah I got in a car accident when I had my own insurance and I was like well shit I might as well put that 15 bucks a paycheck to use


----------



## debaser

Redoing *Resident Evil 3 - Nemesis*, this time on PSP. Fantastic game before the sudden change of formula seen in *RE4* and its followers.


----------



## Care

China Rider said:


> in 9 days i turn 26 and will be removed from my father's health insurance
> 
> luckily where i work they offer a decent plan and i'll have my very own health insurance for the first time in my life, feels adult man



Ive been uninsured for years until about 6 months ago. My dad lost his job in the recession so he hasnt had medical coverage since then and I havent had a job that offered medical coverage until late 2011, and they didnt offer it until you worked there for 6 months.

Mine is about 27 bucks a month and i hardly need it really because i go to school which comes with basic health coverage. I figure its good to have though incase i need it after i graduate.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Care said:


> I got it.



Congrats, Care!


----------



## whynaught

Been farming the shit out of Diablo 3.  I'm liking how you can change the monster power level for public games, really makes farming easier


----------



## HighonLife

Care said:


> Mine is about 27 bucks a month and i hardly need it really because i go to school which comes with basic health coverage. I figure its good to have though incase i need it after i graduate.



what do you mean? like your tuition at a university provides you with some health coverage?? ima have to look into that cuz i knew there was a campus dr n what not but i didnt realise it would be any different then a regular dr in trying to see if they'd take a certain insurance n doin the co pay n all. im fixin to loose my insurance come august when i turn 25 i think


----------



## Care

There is a health clinic on campus. They pretty much work like a regular doctors office. When I sprained my metacarpal a few months ago they did x-rays and gave me a splint and a not for time off work for free. If it had been broken they would have casted it for free. They also have free/cheap prescription drugs, laboratory and imaging services. I go to a huge school though so smaller universities may not be as comprehensive.


----------



## China Rider

re: the blade runner murder case

someone tweeted jay mohr: 'if the shoe don't fit, you must acquit' 

jay was acting like he was pissed, he's like' what you supposed to think that's the funniest thing in the world or something'

right after he said, like my self, broke out in laughter


----------



## shimazu

looks like their valentines day got off on the wrong foot


----------



## China Rider

haha yeah both him and rome read off a few tweets and emails like that and acted all pissed off, but you know that thought they were funny or else they wouldn't have read them on air

my day at work goes like this, yesterdays rome>yesterdays jay mohr(so glad he got his own show, was a great fill in for rome for years)>yesterdays petros & money

petros papdagas is a pretty obnoxious(almost sounds like that asscough gilbert godfried) but i dig it

about to listen to fridays episodes of all of those shows while i play nba2k13, i've been procrastinating from playing the game but once i start i can't stop


----------



## axl blaze

sup my S&G homies??

I apologize for spontaneously combusting a while back. I got de-modded (rightly) due to lack of participation. ironically, I planned to moderate S&G till my most assured premature death. however, that ain't in my cards anymore. getting to a computer and then internet connection just became more and more difficult and then suddenly impossible... 

I'm at an internet cafe in my city that is a little bit away from my side of town, but the closest that I've got to reach out and touch you all like Jerry Sandusky on a jailbreak or Joe Paterno from beyond the grave. since day one, it has been all about my large, grubby hands reaching out from your computer monitor and touching you in ways that you have never been touched before

and my lack of ability to touch you has downtrodden me constantly. however, I plan to slowly come back and be more of a presence in this beautiful forum

so be prepared, eh? and oh yah - how about dem *Buckeyes 12-and-O-H-I-O??!!*


----------



## Care

great scott he's alive

ive been telling people you were the snowmobiler that died at the x-games

way to blow my cover dude


----------



## The Liberal Media

axl blaze said:


> sup my S&G homies??
> 
> I apologize for spontaneously combusting a while back. I got de-modded (rightly) due to lack of participation. ironically, I planned to moderate S&G till my most assured premature death. however, that ain't in my cards anymore. getting to a computer and then internet connection just became more and more difficult and then suddenly impossible...
> 
> I'm at an internet cafe in my city that is a little bit away from my side of town, but the closest that I've got to reach out and touch you all like Jerry Sandusky on a jailbreak or Joe Paterno from beyond the grave. since day one, it has been all about my large, grubby hands reaching out from your computer monitor and touching you in ways that you have never been touched before
> 
> and my lack of ability to touch you has downtrodden me constantly. however, I plan to slowly come back and be more of a presence in this beautiful forum
> 
> so be prepared, eh? and oh yah - how about dem *Buckeyes 12-and-O-H-I-O??!!*



Brilliant to see you back man

Raiders still suck
Urban Meyer is still god

SEC Football sucks

Ok now your all caught up


----------



## HighonLife

China Rider said:


> in 9 days i turn 26 and will be removed from my father's health insurance



i thought that your parents health insurance expired when u turned 25? so you get it while your 25 until your 26? i fuckin hope so cuz i thought i was fixin to loose health insurance here fairly soon n was startin to wonder/worry bout it


good to see you back axl


----------



## Captain.Heroin

HighonLife said:


> i thought that your parents health insurance expired when u turned 25? so you get it while your 25 until your 26? i fuckin hope so cuz i thought i was fixin to loose health insurance here fairly soon n was startin to wonder/worry bout it
> 
> 
> good to see you back axl



I think it expires when you turn 26.  Don't quote me on this


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Captain.Heroin said:


> I think it expires when you turn 26.  Don't quote me on this



I believe you are correct.


----------



## cerebral_pauly

I think the NFL should get rid of the point after touchdown and just have everything be 2-pt conversions. It would make the Red Zone offense and defense even more important and add excitement to an otherwise boring time usually. They already are making it less interesting with all the rule changes why not make a rule change for the better?


----------



## Care

Captain.Heroin said:


> I think it expires when you turn 26.  Don't quote me on this



That is correct


----------



## China Rider

i'll go ahead and confirm it even more

i've received full benefits through my father's insurance during the time period i was 25 years old

sucks that my new insurance only covers suboxone scripts for 4 months, according to my doctor the only insurance that has that policy, apparently the CEO of the insurance is some bible banger that doesn't believe opiod addiction is legit enough 

that's okay, going to use those 4 months of free suboxone, than get off the program, i wish i could get off now, or at least change doctors, my dr is a bitch who likes to hang up on me and interrupt what i'm saying with bursts of outrage when i try explaining anything to her in detail, i don't want to give her my money anymore


----------



## shimazu

oh shit axl popped in hows being a rockstar going for you? I heard that was a tough lifestyle haha im just kiddin man im sure theres shitty parts about it like internet being a PITA to find. 

doesnt anyone watch hockey in here wtf I feel canadian


----------



## HighonLife

Captain.Heroin said:


> I think it expires when you turn 26.  Don't quote me on this





Wyld 4 X said:


> I believe you are correct.





Care said:


> That is correct



SWEET!

theres some good news i wanted to hear

maybe i will get around to getting my liver enzymes checked after all


----------



## Care

HighonLife said:


> SWEET!
> 
> theres some good news i wanted to hear
> 
> maybe i will get around to getting my liver enzymes checked after all




You can thank obamacare for that.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> You can thank obamacare for that.



Among other things......the gift that will keep on giving?


----------



## Care

Wyld 4 X said:


> Among other things......the gift that will keep on giving?



The growth in healthcare costs is slowing for the first time in a decade. Wouldn't want to forget that.


----------



## Care

So this new position Im in actually has a tremendous amount of responsibility, im still kind of in disbelief that I got it.

The agency was shut down a couple years ago because of a big embezzlement scandal, and has just re-opened in the last couple months. I am actually the head guy in the governmental affairs divison of an agency that has a budget of a few million dollars a year. My boss and I are pretty much going to build it from the ground up, and I will have people that will basically be working under me, even though im technically not their boss. Ill be advocating for building projects and additional funding for other purposes. Im pretty excited about it.

Im still working at my old job right now to pay the bills, but hopefully once I finish my internship they'll offer me a position with some real money attached so I can do this until I apply for law school next year. Worst case scenario its some real world experience in politics and something that looks great on a resume.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^ Its all upside sounds like, now kick its ass!


----------



## Care

I just bought a really nice road bike.

Its a Raleigh Revino 3.0

Retails for about $1400 but one of my good friends owns a bike shop. He has a thing where he can get bikes for cost -10% if he says its for personal use and he didnt apply any sales tax so I walked out of the store for under $700. Pretty stoked. Its coming in the mail today or tomorrow, I cant wait!


----------



## alasdairm

you mean a revenio? raleigh really seems to have great value for money around the $1k mark.

alasdair


----------



## Care

Yea revenio

He has a platinum account with the company so he gets them for super cheap. The website has them at 1299.00 + tax+ shipping, easily $1450

I had considered going cheap and buying a used one of of Ebay or craigslist but decided to go new because I had an in for such a good deal.

Its all Shimano 105 components, carbon fiber fork and aluminum body. I wanted to try to get something for under 500, but I figure if I end up getting into it (which I think I will) its better to get a good bike now so I dont have to spend more money upgrading later.

Also I get free lifetime maintenence!

Ill post pics when I get it.


----------



## Care

It didnt come today 

Im so impatient I want to try out my new toy, goddamnit


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^ I'm not a road biker but I have loads of friends here in the Bay area who do it.  That said, sounds like a good bike.  Look forward to the pics.

FWIW, my MTB is Specialized full susp Stumpy.  I LOVE LOVE LOVE it.  However, the rider still needs to improve his skills.


----------



## Care

Yea Ive had minor knee problems over the last few months which are just now getting to the point where I dont need to constantly wear a brace. The inflammation has gone down recently though but im still going to take it easy for a while and build up my strength.

I haven't been able to exercise recently because running is too stressful on my knee and my shoulder is messed up too, im hoping biking turns into a fun way to stay in shape.

Should be coming in today.


----------



## China Rider

on my way for birthday dinner(even though it was sunday)

all you can eat king crab/steak

i love steak as much as the next guy but that'd just be a waste of appetite given these circumstances

can't wait till i eat so much crab that i actually starts tasting bad and my fingers get all pruney and smell like it for days


----------



## Care

Nice man.

I fuck shit up at all you can eat seafood dinners too. They definitely lose money when I walk through that door.


----------



## Care

My baby.

I need to get some cycling shoes/pedals, a helmet, an odometer, a bag to keep a spare tube in and some other miscellaneous stuff. All in all though I couldnt be happier with my bike. Took it around the block a couple times tweaking ti to my specifications today and it rides so much nicer than my old "vintage" POS.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^ Very cool, I've seen that make of bike around here.  Hopefully you have access to more than 1 bike shop so you dont spend a fortune getting everything you want/need for it.


Nice Telluride sticker btw.


----------



## Care

There are like 5 bike shops within a few miles of me. Its a big biking area.

But like I said my buddy gives me everything at cost so im doing this all pretty cheap.

From what I can gather Raleigh is a pretty small name in road biking, but theyre good quality and are less expensive for what you get because they dont have the racing name recognition.


----------



## ArCi

I'm not into biking.. but I can't lie that bike does look pretty sick. I'd definitely ride it around


----------



## Care

Yea im stoked about getting into the sport. Its a bit expensive right off the bat, but im getting a good deal and it will be a fun form of exercise I think.


----------



## ArCi

Beats running/jogging that's for sure.


----------



## Care

Went riding for about 15 minutes today, probably about 4 miles. 

Not a lot but there is no noticeable irritation in my knee afterwards, which is fantastic.


----------



## China Rider

i'm thinking about buying a bike, i can see my self riding for hours and hours during each time out(love dat flat terrain...no need for speed or heavy work out going up hills)

i'm just nervous i might start riding, go on for miles, darkness strikes and suddenely i'm in fear of my life and lost

i'm pissed too case when i was like 12 i had a pretty sweet GT mountain bike, rode it to a friends back when i was like 15 and literally never went back to pick it up

there are a shit load of flat, scenic trails that run along streams and rivers in my area....definetly not gonna be that d-bag that rides his bike on windy country roads in 45mph zones

had my monthly visit with suboxone doctor

as soon as i got there she gave me the 'we have to talk....'
told me i tested positive for opiates in the previous month's test....which was a false positive if anything....well 3 minutes later she realized she read the test results wrong, whew, thought i was going to get thrown off the program

she asked how the adderall is coming, told her that i liked to take 30mgs once a day, which was sort of true, even though she rx'ed me 10mg x 2 a day

i told her i wasn't really looking for a dosage increase, and she suggests to rx me 30mg instant release, sweet!


----------



## Care

Glad to here youre doing well on the sub.

Ive all but quit drinking these days. Its pretty tough but I think ill be better for it in the long run.

Im hoping this road biking thing will turn into my new stress relief activity. I tend to become obsessed with things once I start getting into them.

You should get a bike CR seems like you could use a similar release. If youre on a budget searching craigslist on the reg will probably turn up a sweet deal if you're persistent.

I havent been exercising recently so a short ride on mostly flat terrain got me pretty winded today, Ive got a long way to go.


----------



## Thanatos

^ care I have a raleigh combo road/trail bike and it is amazing. I fucked up the breaks and it's misalligned but it rides so smooth. I haven't broken it our in forever, I think I'll get it fixes and start riding again. Thanks bringing it up. I don't know the cost exactly but I think it was around 1,200 when it wa purchased. They are so quality.


----------



## Care

Hybrids are cool if you like all purpose bikes.

Not my cup of tea, but whatever works for you. 

One of the great things about being bro's with a guy who owns a bike shop is free lifetime maintenance so I dont ever have to spend money on it unless im replacing a part or upgrading (which I shouldn't need to do for a long time).

Im going biking with a group tomorrow morning. This chick I know that is sexy as fuck asked me if I want to go and I couldnt turn her down even though I hate getting up early unless I have to. SHe's hinted she likes riding and doesnt have many friends to go with so this could be a golden opportunity, wish me luck.


----------



## Thanatos

I inherited the bike do I'm cool with getting a hybrid for free. I'd rather have a straight road bike though.


----------



## Care

pic?

I went riding for about an hour today, pretty flat for the most part, probably about 15 miles. Definitely the longest ride ive ever been on.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> Ive all but quit drinking these days.



Post ride beers are the best!!!!


----------



## Care

Drinking by myself I mean.

No way am I going to quit altogether.

In fact one of my friends birthday is tomorrow night. He rented a fucking party bus so we're gonna be barhopping all night. I will probably be making up for lost time haha.

You do mountain biking in the bay area right? Ive been (hiking not biking) on some trails in the mountainous part of Oakland before, its crazy, its like a jungle right in the middle of the burbs.


----------



## China Rider

whever works, works and encourage you to do it

but is drinking alone any different than taking any other drug alone

to me it is't, but i get your jist 

in year 3(only play 14 game seasons) with my charolotte bobcats and loving my current starting 5:
pg:kemba
sg:rookie from '13 draft
sf:kidd-gilcrest
pf:the ticket
c: roy hibbert
6th: david west

i think in a fight hibbert and garnett can kill, literally, more than half of the teams in the nba's starting 5


----------



## MikeOekiM

david west supposedly is a great boxer.


----------



## China Rider

can't believe the game only has david west as a 72 overall rating

i'd say he is a soild 80

good for 18 and 8 a night

time to fire up the xbox and let nba2k13 take me home tonight

i love making trades in the game, you pick what players you want to trade and bam 28 offers, or you can find a player you want to trade for and receive a good 3-4 offers

i had to stop playing my jazz franchise, this rookie i took in the first offseason developed into an 86 overall and derick favors was a 96

they were both automatic in the paint, using crazy footwork to get open in the post

still yet to figure out the perfect AI sliders, right now it's like the entire game is close but i always end up winning by like 6 in the end

a few tweaks and suddenly it's impossible to win

madden is the worst with that, you have two choices: win every game by more than 2 tds or lose every game by more than 2 scores and gurenteed to throw 4 picks a game


----------



## MikeOekiM

i know. David West is as good as it gets from mid range irl and he is also a beast in the paint.

that games ratings are always messed up big time though


----------



## China Rider

MikeOekiM said:


> that games ratings are always messed up big time though



you think?

i had like nba live 2002 for ps2, my next nba game was last year's 2k12, and it broke in two weeks, no comment

i feel like this year the rankings are sport on, and i love how every player has their own unique style...it's almost feels like an RPG lol

3 players i banned myself from using in this  years is rudy gay, danny granger and monta ellis - all shoot lights up, near automatic

and i havn't even played with anyone on the heat,spurs, bulls(deng's rating is good in this but sucks), thunder, 

i had iman shumpert for a season and i thought he was wayyy too good, was scoring 25+ a night with ease(i play 10 min qtrs)

i've said it so many times, this is my favorite sports video game of all time

i had no idea kidd-gilcrest was useless outside of the paint, now i do...still averaging like 26 a game with him cause i purposely feed him a ton


----------



## MikeOekiM

China Rider said:


> you think?



yeah, every year the 2k nba games have terrible ratings. there will be guys who are great 3pt shooters who have a 20 3pt shooting rating and stuff like that.
2k nba games are still the best though.


----------



## China Rider

the only issue i ran into with guy have 0% at making a 3pt shot was marvin willaims for the jazz

sure he's not a typical bomber, but it's not uncommon for him to hit 3-4 a night

some 3 point shooters are just ridiculous how good they are: jr smith, klay thompson in year 3, granger, danny green, and my back up PG at the moment, patrick mills...andi'm willing to bt kevin durant is 99s across the board with that silky smooth release 

i remmber in 2k12 the little i got to play, kevin love was awful at 3s, than ended up winning the 3pt contest that year


----------



## MikeOekiM

i was unstoppable with the pacers in 2k12 online. I would tell everyone to spread out and then give the ball to Paul George and have a 1 on 1 and i would dunk over the guy everytime. If i played someone who could stop that I had danny granger they had to look out for. Then west and hibbert in the paint were unstoppable. and then george hill is just great PG.


----------



## China Rider

i almost got xbox live cause i figured there were no loop holes to make it possible for losers to 'cheat' to win

thanks for sharing that

when i play vs real people i like a hard fought, straight up(no tricks of any sort), and honest game

i used to play terrelle pryors cousin in nba live 2008 after our sport's law class for money and i swear that faggot put in some cheat code for steve nash to never miss clutch 3s

he beat me 75% of the time, every time id win he's break things and put holes in the hall, it was the best part, almost just let him keep his $20


----------



## MikeOekiM

China Rider said:


> i almost got xbox live cause i figured there were no loop holes to make it possible for losers to 'cheat' to win
> 
> thanks for sharing that
> 
> when i play vs real people i like a hard fought, straight up(no tricks of any sort), and honest game
> 
> i used to play terrelle pryors cousin in nba live 2008 after our sport's law class for money and i swear that faggot put in some cheat code for steve nash to never miss clutch 3s
> 
> he beat me 75% of the time, every time id win he's break things and put holes in the hall, it was the best part, almost just let him keep his $20



it isnt a trick. there is always a way to stop everything in that game. I have so many options being the pacers that if u stop one thing i'll do something else. They have so much depth. i was exaggerating when i said i'd dunk over them everytime.


----------



## MikeOekiM

nbak12 was one of my favorite games to just play online if i was ever bored. ive got nba2k13 but havent played it much. probably will in the summer.


----------



## China Rider

i just like it simple

it's a hoops game, not an officially recognized chessmasters of the world event


----------



## Care

OMFG im soooo huuuung oooovvver.

I blacked out last night but from what I remember there was a party bus, lots of booze and strippers.

I woke up this morning in my friends bed with no memory of how I got there with a really bad bruise on my thigh.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^  wtf  lol


----------



## shimazu

S&G is the alt breeding ground fyi


----------



## Care

So I talked to my friend today who I was with this last weekend. 

Evidently we went to a club after the bus, I dont remember.

I drove home drunk and almost crashed my car with some people in it that I didnt even know, dont remember.

Got back to his apartment and got in a verbal fight with some chick (my friends roomates friend), called her a fat bitch and told her to leave and she got all sad, dont remember.

Tried to intervene in a fight between two of my friends and flying knee kicked one of them, he has a bruise on his ribs the size of a softball, dont remember.

Tried to leave after some guys broke up the scuffle, eventually a cab was called and I got taken to another friends house, I ended up waking up sleeping next to another friend on his bed (who wasnt even at the party), dont remember how I got there. From what he says I walked into his room at like 5am and started pacing back and forth. He asked me what was going on and if I would like to sit down. I responded with a, "would you like to sit down", and he said "uhh no", then i laid down on his bed and immediately passed out.

In the words of someone who was on the party bus, I YOLO'd way too hard this weekend. I am just now fully recovering. Im lucky to be alive TBH.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^ holy hell dude.  give up your keys next time you are tying one on.


----------



## ChickenScratch

that was a good care share.


----------



## Care

Yea wyld I know it was bad.

Welcome back CS.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Care said:


> Yea wyld I know it was bad.



fuck that.

you were just being awesome.


----------



## shimazu

yo China rider keep your fingers crossed man

http://philadelphia.cbslocal.com/2013/03/07/chris-christie-remains-committed-to-sports-betting-fight/

not that Chris Christie is someone I'd want representing me, but for some reason a lot of people are on his dick because he acts tough I guess? He's really just a douche imo but im cool with legalized gambling


----------



## China Rider

thanks for heads up

i'm really not into gambling like i was back when i was a super sport nerd/non-drug user when i was 17-19 years old

sure i gambled this previous NFL season,and it was fun, but the fact i was able to completely stop after i lost all my 'free money'(was able to collect my initial deposit), shows that i really don't have a gambling obsession/problem

what a bummer though, i had like $700 in my account after taking back home my initial $250 deposit, and threw it all away in 3 days

jets over rams buried my gambling spirit

till next year


----------



## shimazu

thats why I never go into a bet expecting to win money

It is an addiction for some for sure, because gambling has the ability to make events that you would normally have no rooting interest in, and make them extremely important to you. 

Sports in general has that power, and thats one kf the reasons I like kt so mich


----------



## China Rider

i can't get into my yahoo account/email

this is fucked up

asking me security question:where did you spend your honeymoon?

and because i never went on one i'm locked out

they're willing to verify with alternative email, my college e-mail which was deactiviated the week i graduated 

this sucks,on phone now,on hold, doubt this is even real


----------



## shimazu

its weird seeing events in your life begin in here and finish in the lounge tbh


----------



## China Rider

lol

i really felt like my dad for once

the way i treated people from yahoo and citi bank

i gave citi bank the business regarding their customer service,told them they should be embarrassed

i tried calling back 20 mins later to cancel my card, pretty sure they knew it was me, got a voice over on how busy they were like every 5 seconds, first time i called they answered before it rang

like i'm really going to let a late fee rack up for 35 days without paying

keep sending it to the wrong email address

you'd think after 10 days they would fucking call

i did get them to reduce the late fee from 48 to 31 dollars


----------



## Care

Went on my first semi-long ride yesterday, just over 20 miles. The weather is fantastic so im gonna go again today, might take it slightly easier though.


----------



## Care

Did the same ride again today. That makes 40 miles of hilly terrain over the past two days. Not bad, especially considering I got winded by a ride around the block a couple weeks ago when I bought my bike. At this rate ill be pro by the end of the year.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^ Callin' it now.....you'll make us all forget Lance Armstrong ever existed.


----------



## Care

Ive got some solid thigh muscle, I squatted for about 2 years straight before I injured my knee around September of this year. However im on the mend and biking seems to not aggravate my injury, in fact it seems to improve it. Plus I live in one of the premier road biking areas in the US.

Not an impossibility.


----------



## ChickenScratch




----------



## Care

Lmao


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^



Care said:


> Lmao



lol concurred


----------



## shimazu

I bet the column above it was a real great read as well

typical female who acts so hard like she doesnt care about celebrity gossip yet has enough time to write a letter to a newspaper explaining why she doesnt care about celebrities and she knows all their names.


----------



## Care

So I went to the board meeting for the non-profit im interning for eaaaaarly this morning.

The vice provost from my university is on the board, and I talked to her after the meeting. She mentioned that she can recommend scholarships for European international law schools. Not only are they in fucking Europe, but they are much more subsidized by the government over there so tuition is like 7 grand a year compare to the 45 or 50 grand here in the states. My god that would be so fantastic. Time to bust my ass on this internship.

Got out of the meeting just in time to go riding with one of my professors and this fine chick from class. He's a pretty cool guy who teaches american and european political theory. He is super far left environmentalist and he told me about all the work he has done fighting mining and natural gas companies in the area. I was supposed to go back to work today but appearently there was a big natural gas leak close to the office and it had to be evacuated.

Good day so far and its not even noon.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> So I went to the board meeting for the non-profit im interning for eaaaaarly this morning.
> 
> The vice provost from my university is on the board, and I talked to her after the meeting. She mentioned that she can recommend scholarships for European international law schools. Not only are they in fucking Europe, but they are much more subsidized by the government over there so tuition is like 7 grand a year compare to the 45 or 50 grand here in the states. My god that would be so fantastic. Time to bust my ass on this internship.
> 
> Got out of the meeting just in time to go riding with one of my professors and this fine chick from class. He's a pretty cool guy who teaches american and european political theory. He is super far left environmentalist and he told me about all the work he has done fighting mining and natural gas companies in the area. I was supposed to go back to work today but *appearently there was a big natural gas leak close to the office and it had to be evacuated.*
> 
> Good day so far and its not even noon.



Taco truck day for lunch?   

Also: irony after riding with the greenie lefty


----------



## Care

He was probably behind it and we were his cover story.


----------



## shimazu

lol I see he is doing a good job


----------



## shimazu

yo china rider have you heard about this?

http://www.stealyourfest.com/Home

looks like a Grateful Dead inspired music festival in mid-eastern PA, just west of Allentown.

I figured you would want to know if you didnt already know


----------



## China Rider

i'm aware of all those gypsy infested festivals

that one's not very good, at all, appreciate the alert though

i'm excited that lame allman bros festival hosted on montage mountain in Scranton will be the host of long awaited return of bob weir's band ratdog, even if it's missing a few main ingredients 

i think i'm only doing the above mentioned and spring hookahville outside of akron, oh this year


----------



## shimazu

I just need to get to somewhere and just stay fucked up for a whole weekend 

im starting to think Electric Zoo might be the closest and its like I dont even really care for that kind of music tbh but its about the drugs man haha


----------



## China Rider

yeah usually I leave those things with an attitude of having to rerurn to real life

I choose my locations based on bands and size(no thanks to festies with more than 2k people)

I found a trick to not hating dick vitale - every time I see him all I can think about is this guy pretending to be him and calling the sklar bros podcast after taking bath salts he got while on campus at u of Minnesota lol


----------



## shimazu

dude I would only go to a show with more than 2k people


----------



## China Rider

why?

I never understood how a party or event that has more people is automatically better than something with less people

you realize the more people there are the more disruptive assholes there are

I like relaxing while going on vacation and not being woke up at 3am by retards, or having to deal with spun out losers trying to instigate trouble while i'm minding my own business


----------



## ChickenScratch

CR - your hate for the Allman Bros really pisses me the fuck off.  Get bent you fucking noob.


----------



## China Rider

I don't hate them, I just don't really get off by their music

I can't help it

what the fuck you care


----------



## Care

China Rider said:


> fuck you care




I am deeply deeply offended by this post


----------



## Care

My cousin is going to be the musical guest on Conan O'Brian next Wednesday.

If you like acoustic low key folk music he is pretty much at the top of the genre.


----------



## China Rider

Care said:


> I am deeply deeply offended by this post



sorry man it's not you, it's the niners


----------



## Care

Dude im sorry the rams decided to give 38 million to Jared Cook but dont take it out on me.


----------



## China Rider

i'm sorry niners signed the worst player on the rams last year, craig dahl

and who exactly is going to cover jared cook on san fran, the LBs on niners are great, mostly for tackling and rushing the pass....not covering a 6'5 250lbs freak who runs a ~4.45

it was ridiculous how titans underutilized him

I love how just because someone isn't a house hold name = automatically sucks, you can't suck unless you're given the opportunity to do so 

so much happier to have cook instead of amendola 

nothing like being very young and talented, development is a beautiful thing


----------



## Care

I see ive hit a nerve

The 49ers have the best overall LB corp in the league, so I suggest you pick a different part of the team to pick on.

and how much did the 9ers pay Dahl? Special teamer money IMO.


----------



## China Rider

no nerves were touched, not even sure why you would say something like that.... I just like helping the uninformed understand

I know niners have great line backers, but cook is a mismatch for everyone, really excited to watch him play, obviously coach fish has big plans for him

whens the last time a team has won a super bowl with qb that has a style similar to kapernick/Russell Wilson....and good luck keeping those guys healthy for any kind of length


----------



## Care

In case you haven't noticed, Kaepernick is a top tier pocket passer. The fact that he can run for 180 yards in a game is just an added bonus. THe 49ers use  the pistol on very few of their plays and have an insane yards per play when they do. Its just an added bonus of having a moblie QB, not something they will rely on.

And I hate to bring it up, but since you're bashing Kaepernick........ yea.... Bradford..... bust.....


----------



## China Rider

first let me say that my beliefs and shit are about 80% logical and 20% emotional, i'm not a fucking blowhard jackass moron 

yeah Bradford is a bust cause he couldn't perform with fucking dog shit coaching staffs and players around him....

next year is the first year to give him a fair assessment, it's the first time he's had an offensive coordinator for a 2nd season, the linehan and spagnolo eras were so fucking bad and basically destroyed the organization, last year's ram's team was practically an expansion team, going 4-1-1 in division and 7-8-1 overall is a huge reason for optimism 

he's a hell of a lot better than alex smith was at this point in his career

all I know is fisher took the ram job over Miami cause he believed that sam was a qb you can build a franchise around(i too thought Bradford was not going to work out, but last year he showed signs of developing into a winner), he's never going to be a huge numbers guy, but he can win games, think flacco with more up side....it just happens that my favorite teams are small market, not very successful teams...i really don't see how anyone besides fans of the rams can try to tell me that what i believe is way off base

as far as teams who are good, like the niners, i know, you don't have to convince me , i know what teams can play, what i don't know is what teams are better than most people think.....like if some titans, browns, chiefs, or jaguars fan came in here giving educated takes on how the teams are developing, i would take their word for it 

i feel like i'm talking to teen age kids sometimes in here, when i talk sports its not to brag, debate, bash.....that kind of stuff is lame to me...have strong takes, listen to strong takes, nobody is right or wrong.....notice i don't really predict anything, just display excitement


----------



## Care

If you read my rams centered posts over the past year you'll notice im almost always optimistic about them. But I do think the Cook signing was bad for the price, and that Bradford will never be a SB QB. Its funny you mention the Alex Smith comparison because I see  them as pretty similar. Both good QB's but neither are super electric players that elevate the play of their team.


----------



## China Rider

yeah, like i said, next year is finally judgement day for Bradford, the teams he was on his first two years were really fucking bad, last year was pretty bad too and he was respectful

i feel like if he was the qb for Atlanta he would probably do just as good as matt ryan

yeah the cook signing could be bad, that's a hell of a lot of money, i honestly never heard of him until a few weeks ago, but looking at the tape and reading of how high fisher thinks of him, the upside is definetly there....he's strictly a pass catching TE, lance kendricks is a really good blocking TE, mediocre pass catching TE, i expect a lot of 2 TE sets...the jake long signing is huge, if rodger saffold is able to move over to RT and stay healthy, than for the first time since Orlando pace and adam timmerman anchored the line, STL finally has a GOOD oline, instead of a bottom 5, which they have been for years

if rams go 5-11 next year i'm not going to drop off the face of the earth, reply to everything with 'just shut up', i'll just accept it, luckily my tolerance for sports frustration is extremely high

anyone who tries to challenges anything i have to say about the  rams is a wasting their time, cause all non-fans have to gauge anything is wins/losses and stats, when those things are a little blip of actual reflection 

I've been really into pro sports my entire life, listen to 8 hours of sports talk a day at work, yet don't really watch much on TV and i'm pretty clueless/don't care about stats.....lots of sports fans love greatness, i'm a much bigger fan of 'the little guy', every upset is awesome


----------



## Care

#1 overall pick QB's do what Andrew Luck did with a bad team last year.

I dont think Bradford is that guy.

That being said if the Rams can build a good core of players around him the Rams could be competitive, however that is going to be a tall order in the NFC west.


----------



## China Rider

colts benefitted from a light schedule and crazy chemistry, and yeah luck is pretty good

rams got dat hetty home grown shit

cook is the oldest player on offense(not including Oline) at age 25

dat speed

the tandem rb attack of isiah pead/daryl Richardson are gonna catch people off guard, niggas can fly, as can cook, givens and hopefully tavon Austin...they are gonna take a WR with one of their 3 picks they have in the top 50, if not tavon Austin they'll go with a big body like cordarrelle Paterson or keneen allen, i want Austin, would be a nice upgrade from amendola in the slot

people think just cause rookies don't play first year that they will never be anything....draft 'em, coach 'em, play 'em...fuck free agency for skill positions


----------



## Care

Ya I agree big money skill position free agents sink franchises with a few exceptions.

Although for all your optimism and self proclaimed sports guruism, you ahve to admit getting to the playoffs next year will be a tall order for the rams. The seahawks and 49ers are no joke stacked. They (like the Rams) are also young and talented in many key positions. Also the 49ers have 5 of the top 95 draft picks this year, not bad for a team that went to the supwebowl.

I wouldnt be surprised if the next division that send 3 teams to the playoffs was the NFC west.


----------



## China Rider

there's no team i fear

go into every game thinking they can win....cause they can


----------



## shimazu

I dont think the Niners are going to be as good as they were last year defensively


----------



## Care

^ That is definitely a possibility, considering they need a starter on D-line and 2-3 more DB's. However I think that they have by far the best LB's in the league, and Justin Smith is a bad bad man. If he gets back to 100% healthy and we can figure out our DB's and get another solid nose tackle we will be solid. I think the majority of our 14 draft picks will be on defense, and if we can fill most of those needs then I dont see why they cant be as good as the last couple years.

Plus, on paper our offense is one of the bet in the league, something that wasnt true at all going into last year.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

I helped my brother out by joining his fantasy baseball league as the 12th man.  Unfortunately, the draft was last night and I was attending a friend's housewarming party.  Surprisingly, the autodraft gods were good to me.  I predict a spring and summer of watching far too many games and highlights.


----------



## China Rider

there is a fantasy draft held at my house last night

I'm not in the league, but helped my dad with a few picks

mlb isn't really my thing, but it was a good time

and jake long was signed mainly cause of Justin smith, one of the only LTs that can block him 1on1


----------



## ChickenScratch

Fantasy baseball seems like a lot of work.


----------



## shimazu

yo cr Jake Long had a pretty serious injury like idk if you think youre getting the same game who was on miami but youre not


----------



## Care

China Rider said:


> and jake long was signed mainly cause of Justin smith, one of the only LTs that can block him 1on1



I hope they try.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

shimazu said:


> yo cr Jake Long had a pretty serious injury like idk if you think youre getting the same game who was on miami but youre not




Pretty serious _injuries_, to _both_ his shoulder(s) and knee(s), one of which would be critical enough to put a major damper in his career. Together they are catastrophic. He's been steady garbage for 2 1/2 years now. I was hoping the Phins could get him on a one year deal just to give him returning to elite status another shot, but I really don't mind seeing him go. No way I would pay him big money if I were a GM.


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Oh, and


enjoy:


----------



## China Rider

shimazu said:


> yo cr Jake Long had a pretty serious injury like idk if you think youre getting the same game who was on miami but youre not


during long's 3 day trip to STL, ram's medical staff had him inside an MRI tube for over 6 hours, the physical was extremely demanding and detailed 

they would not have offered if they noticed any significant damage

just stop.....


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

China Rider said:


> during long's 3 day trip to STL, ram's medical staff had him inside an MRI tube for over 6 hours, the physical was extremely demanding and detailed
> 
> they would not have offered if they noticed any significant damage
> 
> just stop.....



It happens all the time. The Dolphins would have offered him considerably more money if they felt he was healthy enough to merit it. The Rams are basically assuming the risk, betting on him recovering well enough from his injuries to be an elite player again. The odds of him recovering well enough to be his old self again are at best 50/50, but in all probability much lower.


----------



## China Rider

the kid is 27 years old, treating sports injuries is more effective than ever, a bicep injury isn't going to ruin his career....

offensive lineman can play effectively into their late 30s

most of which overcome a significant injury during some point of their career 

jake long is a freak, if he does suffer any kind of serious injury it will be because football players get injured, not because he was 'supposed' to get hurt


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

China Rider said:


> the kid is 27 years old, treating sports injuries is more effective than ever, a bicep injury isn't going to ruin his career....
> 
> offensive lineman can play effectively into their late 30s
> 
> most of which overcome a significant injury during some point of their career
> 
> jake long is a freak, if he does suffer any kind of serious injury it will be because football players get injured, not because he was 'supposed' to get hurt



I've said this before, but as a Dolphins fan, I can tell you that Jake Long is suffering from chronic knee and shoulder issues. Has been suffering from them for the past 2 1/2 years. The NFL retirement pool is littered with talented offensive linemen who couldn't recover from chronic knee or shoulder problems alone. His chances of recovering from both are very slim, historically speaking. 

For some reason (likely due to it being a contract year) both the Dolphins and Long remained silent about the chronic injury issues this season, but have no doubt, they effected his play. The triceps didn't get injured until around week 13 or 14 or so.


----------



## China Rider

i was going to take a jab at dolphin's front office, but nah

just gonna say i think jake long will be just fine, maybe not all pro, but effective enough to improve the offense 

luckily if it doesn't work out, in the nfl you can cut a guy at any time, without too much of a cap hit


----------



## Thanatos

Fucking bulls. I'm so sad now


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

China Rider said:


> i was going to take a jab at dolphin's front office, but nah
> 
> just gonna say i think jake long will be just fine, maybe not all pro, but effective enough to improve the offense
> 
> luckily if it doesn't work out, in the nfl you can cut a guy at any time, without too much of a cap hit



Fair enough. And take all the jabs at the Dolphins front office you want, I fucking hate those guys. 

Jake Long is talented enough to be just barely serviceable despite his injuries. One of those starters who is nice and solid, but you still want to replace him with someone better. It's not an awful signing (although I think you guys significantly overpayed), but I wouldn't expect him to be a gamechanger. He was occasionally awful last season, though. But for the most part, serviceable. Although he's been a little worse every year, so if the trend continues, he could end up being terrible either next year or the year after.

I've only been pointing all of this out for your benefit. It's nothing personal, or against you, or pro-Dolphin or anti-Ram. I've simply been attempting, football fan to football fan, to let you know not to get too excited about this. I know I am a homer, but you aren't a Gator or Patriots fan, so I have no desire to fuck with you for the sake of it. I honestly don't give two shits about the Rams. I'd root for them the way I did the Ravens last year if they had enough Canes on their team.


----------



## Care

My internship has been going really well.

Im getting to know my boss pretty well and she really likes me a lot. She has indicated that im the front runner for the award they give out to the best intern (there are 12 or 13 of them) once a year. It comes with a scholarship for grad school, looks great on a resume, and an offer for a job in the organization ( not much, probably only like 13 bucks an hour to start) but its more than I make now and it would be a job in my field. She has basically said she will give me a job whether or not I win the award though

Im getting to know the CEO a little aswell. We went to a fundraiser breakfast for the local state assemblyman recently and tried to make some contacts. I got to meet the guy, introduced myself, shook his hand, got his e-mail and business card.

Ive never thought I wanted to get into politics but this recent experience is making me rethink the whole thing. If I could get my foot in the door for a real job somewhere I wouldn't have to mortgage my existence to go to law school and could potentially land a pretty sweet job.

As of right now im planning on taking a year off after I graduate in May. Ill use that time to travel, study for and take the LSAT. If I dont do well enough to get into a good law school ill probably end up taking the GRE and looking into options for grad school as well as applying for jobs i politics and governmental positions.

The downer right now is that I have 3 papers due and 2 tests within the next 8 days and Ive been procrastinating like a motherfucker. It is finally crunch time though and im in the middle of writing my toughest research paper. Goddamn bluelight for distracting me. Im going to go make some coffee.


----------



## China Rider

I just applied to be a vender for target

the rolls of duct tape I cut(considering it's this shit from korea, I don't think the company we cut them for has exclusive rights on the material, hope not) 

all I know is that they are so much better quality that the 'duck tape' brand that they currently sell at target stores

I want my product to be branded by target, cause I don't want to start my own business, just want a huge ass check from target, and going to need them to put up the money for all the material

the rolls they currently sell were 3.39 at my local target, they are 6+ dollars online

I bet they are paying like 2 dollars a roll to the supplier(from what I hear retail stores usually only make like 20% of what they pay whole sale), I can sell them better rolls for 50 cents a piece, retail price: 2.99......@300,000 rolls we both make over 100k...how can you say no?

if everything works out, i'll be making $150k next year, hopefully my boss accepts the $50k I offer to use his machinery/storage...pretty much plan to remain an employee where I work, I just work for 'free', will cut rolls for target on my own time

if I get rich, i'm not buying a cool car or big house, but i'm getting ram's season tickets for sure


----------



## China Rider

my new avatar makes me cry with joy

even if the guy was a janitor, he is a great role model for children, men and woman

my best friend


----------



## Care

A bunch of people quit or are on long vacation at my work, and they have yet to hire new people, so until further notice I am working 40 hour weeks with almost no possibility of anyone being able to take a shift because everyone is already working full time and they arent allowed to go over 40 a week.

Couple that with the fact that I have 3 major papers and 2 major tests due over the next 10 days and interning 8+ hours a week.

Yea, I pretty much have no life recently. Im glad I quit smoking pot when I did, there is no way in hell I could handle all this stress when i was a pothead.

Hopefully this will all translate into some extra money in my post graduate summer and a job in my field with flexible hours so i can have some fun for once.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Going down to Austin TX for the MotoGP stop this weekend.  So excited.  I used to live there so I will get to see some old friends and others are flying in from different places as well.

motogp + motorcycles + ATX + 6th street + friends X alcohol = Super weekend!


----------



## shimazu

if there was a channel like NFL Total Acess where you could view each rider's helmet cam and switch at will for MotoGP it would be pretty sweet to watch on TV

I dont really watch Speed Network too much though


----------



## Wyld 4 X

What a weekend.  The COTA track is very, very sweet and hopefully it stays that way.  And Marquez is amazing.  I cant wait to hopefully one day put my little R6 on that track for a few laps.


----------



## China Rider

man I knew Heidi watney worked for the red sox

didn't know she got a gig with MLB network, just caught her, of course she's hot, I can see her resemblance to her cousin nick






this is like my first crush on a celeb, I want to hold her hand in public


----------



## ArCi

lol


----------



## shimazu

every network is rushing to find the hottest chick they can now that they realized as long as she can read and ask questions she doesnt have to know fuck all about sports


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^ I like that Fox has LeeAnn Tweeden on UFC Tonight now.  Forget the blondie fools, she is still hot at nearly 40.


----------



## China Rider

shimazu said:


> every network is rushing to find the hottest chick they can now that they realized as long as she can read and ask questions she doesnt have to know fuck all about sports



damn you, ms. watney is amazing at her job, and from everything I've read she was obsessed with the red sox and does know the game, the watney family has great sports genetics in multiple sports 

when you're on tv all that matters is being able to improv when needed, delivery, communication and personality  

I hate people on camera who do 'know shit about sports', it's nice when guys explain objective shit for people are not familiar with the sport they're watching, but subjective material is mostly garbage and espn main agenda obsesses about arguing about who is better than who non-stop, zzzzz


----------



## shimazu

dude if you listened to the same radio station I listen to you would know I don't like ESPN by and large they just have the most highlights


----------



## alasdairm

she's cute but she's no beadle:






so cute.

alasdair


----------



## China Rider

shimazu said:


> dude if you listened to the same radio station I listen to you would know I don't like ESPN by and large they just have the most highlights


I knew you are not an ESPN blowhard, but god damn every time I hear colin cowerd I flip shit
i'll listen to SVP during lunch cause I listen to rome the following day, and today I heard the end of colin's show and he ended it by bragging how good of the arguments were today8) (and I fucking never use emoticons!)
can't count how many times I've heard him pretty much tell you how everyone else thinks, tell you how he thinks and every reason you're wrong for not agreeing with what he has to say...his guests suck, he hardly ever gets athletes on, I don't think they respect him at all

say what you want about rome, but athletes love him, he gets over 300 atheltes a year on his show

but, honestly, even though I still listen to all of his shows, am getting a little bored of rome, petros and money is def my new favorite show, petros papadekas is def like a rome, you either love him or hate him, he's very obnoxious but he's quick, funny, was actually the captain of USC football as a white running back in '99-'00 season and actually gives good college football analysis, but mostly he just talks about his and his peers life and telling you how awesome or awful random things are....he totally comes off as a combination of various of my friends, he's fat and not shy about it, he gives out his cell phone number once a year on the radio, I hear he replies to most people as long as you're not an idiot, I can't wait till july when he gives it out I think me and his will be text bros lol

to me, sports radio isn't what it used to be, since as fans we have access to pretty much everything the media has, so no longer do we need them for really anything but to entertain us,i wouldn't say I listen to the shows I do cause they are sports shows, I just like the personalities, I don't care what they talk about, I don't like shows that focus on certain topics for too long, gotta move along after 5-10 mins

as rich eisen explained when he was on sklar bro's podcast, sportscenter died when the 'bottom line' was created

he explained how pissed everyone was when that happens

remember when sportscenter was a show you watched to find out scores and breaking stories and the anchors were allowed to show personality

and i'm not saying Heidi watney is the hottest sports woman on TV, I just think it's awesome she's nick watney's cousin and the resemblance is spot on

as a sox fan, were/are you familiar with her, 'dair?


----------



## Wyld 4 X

alasdairm said:


> she's cute but she's no beadle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so cute.
> 
> alasdair



I think I saw her co-hosting one of those entertainment shows with Billy Bush recently.  WTF!?!


----------



## One Thousand Words

The French and Spanish have been all over this for years.

I was watching Canal+ rugby show last week and have no idea what she was saying in French yet I was nodding in agreement with everything she said. Oui....


----------



## Care

I feel like an idiot.

Ive been dealing with nagging knee pain for a solid 9 months now. It hurts to run or jump or climb and its been getting worse and worse, which sucks because I love all of those things. I finally went to the doctor today and after some tests she said my knees were totally fine and I shouldn't have any knee pain.  She recommended I try some new shoes. After I got home i decided to try on my old raty shoes that I had last year and as soon as I put hem on, bam, no more pain. I could almost instantly run and jump again.

Feels so good to be healthy again. Just yesterday I did a full back workout of about 75% of the weight I was doing when I had my shoulder injury with very little irritation. Today my back is really sore (the good kind of sore). Im also graduating in a month and am trying to get some travel plans together for this summer. My internship is also going really well, ive been offered a position for the summer that pays a litle better as well. More importantly though im building the government affairs division of the company from the ground up and learning to build their database, which is really valuable experience. Its pretty much what ill be doing if I end up in a entry level administrative political position.

The last few months have been really though, ive been working full time, going to school full time and interning 10+ hours a week. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel though, and it is glorious.

Obligatory hot sportscaster photo

Erin Andrews


----------



## Care

I got a full time position at the place i've been interning at! I start June 1st. Ill be continuing government affairs stuff, as well as starting to do data analysis. Ill have my own office with a salary and benefitts and everything! Not 100% sure what the pay is (probably noting too great) but at least 40k plus benefits and opportunity for advancement. Ill also be given a lot of freedom in my daily activities.

Beats the hell out of the wage slavery ive been doing so far in my life. I put in my 2 weeks notice at my hardware store job today. Felt really good.

I will be giving presentations in front of the board members a few times a year, traveling abroad to large conferences and other cool stuff. Im really excited!


----------



## Care

In honor of mothers day, some yo mama jokes!

Yo mama is like the sun. Big, round, and hard to look at

Yo momma so fat, when she fell in love she broke it.

Yo mama's so stupid she tripped over wireless Internet

I would make fun your mother, but cows are sacred in my religion


----------



## shimazu

"Govt affairs stuff"

sounds like a meaningful job


----------



## Care

^ ive spelled out exactly what that is in detail in previous posts.


----------



## shimazu

oh I've only noticed the hot chicks on this page



One Thousand Words said:


>



I'd watch rugby pregame if she was on there


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> I got a full time position at the place i've been interning at! I start June 1st. Ill be continuing government affairs stuff, as well as starting to do data analysis. Ill have my own office with a salary and benefitts and everything! Not 100% sure what the pay is (probably noting too great) but at least 40k plus benefits and opportunity for advancement. Ill also be given a lot of freedom in my daily activities.
> 
> Beats the hell out of the wage slavery ive been doing so far in my life. I put in my 2 weeks notice at my hardware store job today. Felt really good.
> 
> I will be giving presentations in front of the board members a few times a year, traveling abroad to large conferences and other cool stuff. Im really excited!



A tardy congrats btw.  

Protip: dont blow your per diem on strippers and alcohol.


----------



## shimazu

not gonna lie I have been watching a couple MLS games here and there. I mean, its obviously not close to the Premier League or anything, but its not like it is a completely different product. The guys are still pretty good soccer players, just not quite as precise with the first touch as players in the European leagues. And I just feel compelled to support any local team, even if it is in like synchronized swimming or something. 

I never understood why people in the US cant watch soccer on tv "because it's too boring" while they switch over to a baseball game or a network drama with the same synopsis as the last 40 shows with a dark sounding name before it.

They need a new English guy for the play by play though, the guy they have now has an annoying accent not the cool ones like on Fifa.

You know its a bad time in Philly sports if im watching the Union but I actually feel like the MLS is going to slowly pick up in popularity. All that needs to happen is cheaper tickets, bigger names, and some kind of rivalries being formed.

which is easy in some areas because I could hate any team from New York so its more about just getting some better players.

Except theres like 50 million soccer clubs throughout the world so why would the upcoming talent play for a market that doesnt really care and doesnt spend money to allow the owners to pursue better players?

Basically, they need a face of the league. Paging: Freddy Adu. wtf happened to that guy he had a shoe contract before he could even take his drivers test and now he's a nobody. He was actually on the Union for a little but Idk if theyre gonna bring him back.

I just cant watch any more Phillies games right now, Im trying to keep my stress levels down. Domonic Brown might win player of the month, only took about 3 years longer than we were led to believe would happen.

Either way I still hope he keeps doing good so we can trade his ass at the deadline once and for all and let some other team watch his questionable fielding choices and approach at the plate.


----------



## China Rider

gus Johnson calls soccer games these days

only way to get me to watch soccer, and that's only if it's in OT

if I had a son I would make up awesome lies to manipulate him out of any interest in soccer, and if he did have any interest and didn't quite look like me, I would call my wife a two-timing whore

and if it were a step son, I would always be 'working' during his games


----------



## shimazu

soccer is more fun to play than baseball / softball

unless youre just slow and have clumsy feet, then its probably not


----------



## China Rider

exactly

i hate it cause i suck at it, same reason why most people hate golf

softball is more fun than soccer, unless you can't throw the ball more than 50 mph or if just making contact with the ball is a pleasant surprise 

i have hand-eye coordination of a pro

footwork like a polio kid, although I've got some pretty eccentric, yet successful moves in the low post when hooping


----------



## shimazu

yeah except I dont talk shit on golf because I couldnt be proficient at it, I just hate the whole atmosphere.

I could never be a basketball player for any competitive team, but its my 2nd favorite sport to watch

soccer is a sport of possesion first and foremost, which is what people get turned off by. They want to see a shot every 30 seconds or a guy dribble through 6 defenders like Messi or whoever is considered the greatest footballer right now would do. Thats like expecting every nba player to be like Lebron, it just doesnt work like that.

Its more about quick movement by not wasting time controlling it, and good passing.

And of course you get the occasional top corner shot from almost midfield but thats almost akin to the basketball full court desperation shot before halftime going in. Its more about the goalie not getting a perfect jump on it or the ball curving at the last minute

I dont know why I have to explain why soccer is entertaining if you dont like it you dont like it but I just think people in the US are too quick to talk shit on it when they really dont know anything about it besides the big club names and when the US manages to beat Algeria in the World Cup (stop the presses)

Im glad I played soccer and not football as a kid because I know a few people who are pretty battered physically from it and one actually hasnt not needed pain meds for at least 5-6 years

long story short: soccer is fun to watch if you had fun playing it


----------



## MikeOekiM

isnt there supposedly more flops in soccer than basketball?
didnt know that was possible.
that alone would turn me off.


----------



## shimazu

you guys think everything is a flop but I will agree soccer is the worst offender

It wasnt like that in the youth leagues I played in though we went hard, shin pads got put to the test, tears were shed, blood spilled, orange slices given out at halftime, pizza party at the end of the year, aww yeah


----------



## China Rider

i was definitely a baseball kid

yet don't like watching it

short story short: there isn't any accurate theory behind why people like/hate the things that they do - but god damn is speculation entertaining 

i think a simple motto to describe almost everything is, 'does it work?'


----------



## Thanatos

shimazu said:


> Im glad I played soccer and not football as a kid because I know a few people who are pretty battered physically from it and one actually hasnt not needed pain meds for at least 5-6 years


You know me as well. Football gave me countless broken fingers toes, high ankle sprains, a plethora of concussions and knee problems. Plus a fractured lumbar disk... I'm glad I didn't pursue it into my college years.


----------



## China Rider

i thought the movie division 3 was going to be really fucking bad

and most of it was only funny if you're 15 years old, but god damn andy dick played maybe the best on screen coach ever, some seriously hilarious lines/behavior, reminded me of someone on day 2.5 of a binge, which he probably was


----------



## Care

My friend that was gonna go to EDC cant go anymore so he gave me his ticket.


----------



## shimazu

lol who says "short story short"?

I think I might know actually but I dont listen to him so I cant be positive


----------



## alasdairm

the number of performers at edc is crazy. who are you psyched to see, care?

alasdair


----------



## One Thousand Words

I played soccer when I was a kid and it gave me the kicking skills to dominate rugby when I was older. I scored 5 goals in my last game (it was actually 6, the ball stopped just short of the goal and I tapped it in but told my mate he had scored), walked off and told my old man I was going to concentrate on rugby. Although I probably played 20kg too light at least I got to play professionally in Europe. The chances of a skinny kid from NZ playing soccer in Europe back then was pretty much zero. 

The worst thing for me about soccer is actually the over zealous supporters. I like passion in sport but particularly in Europe and S America you rarely feel safe in the stadium. That sort of crazy shit also transfer to local leagues for no real reason. Fights and setting off flares in the stands puts me off taking my kids. 

At the moment the British and Irish lions rugby side are touring Australia. It happens once every 12 years and is fucking awesome. The best players in Europe selected in a team and tour the country for 2 months playing all over. The supporters are awesome, cut piss at the pub from dusk to dawn and the friendly banter and singing is awesome. Rugby supporters are just a lot classier than soccer I'm afraid.


----------



## ChickenScratch

atlanta sports talk radio is awesome.  hopefully these guys become lounge rats. 

http://www.buzzfeed.com/ktlincoln/radio-hosts-fired-for-mocking-nfl-players-battle-with-lou-ge


----------



## Care

alasdairm said:


> the number of performers at edc is crazy. who are you psyched to see, care?
> 
> alasdair



I havent even looked at the lineup. I havent been keeping up with the EDM scene as much as I used to so Im not sure who I would know who I would like even if I knew who was playing. Ill probably be at the big stage most of the time (which im assuming is more house-type music) and maybe check out some smaller stages to see whats up if im not feeling it.


----------



## shimazu

still watching the MLS. This game was incredibly boring but not boring at the same time, kind of a good way to describe soccer in general really.

my fave Union player drew a red card like 10 mins into the match so they should have scored more than a goal but it is what it is



shimazu said:


> All that needs to happen is cheaper tickets, bigger names, and some kind of rivalries being formed.



telling you guys, MLS going to start blowing up so long as FIFA 20xx is being released and it's on TV more

not a bad goal either






mostly its because the Phillies are tanking it though, I dont know if I would even watch it if they were in the playoff race


----------



## One Thousand Words

I am taking my kids to their first NRL rugby league match this weekend. It is the only local daytime game this season which means every dad and his kid will be there. Night games are great for tv ratings but you end up dragging your kids home after 10.30pm on the train. Lately my oldest daughter has been taking an interest in games with me. I don't care if it is daddy issues kicking in, or she wants to just hang, it's a small victory in the world of sports and parenting. I can only hope for an on field brawl during the weekends game and my son will be hooked too.


----------



## Care

Cool stuff. Ive always kinda thought it was important for girls to have at least some interest in sports so they dont grow up to be a total prissy bitch. If I ever have a girl you bet your ass im gonna force her to do some sort of physical activity.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Care said:


> If I ever have a girl you bet your ass im gonna force her to do some sort of physical activity.



And her b/fs will love you for it.


----------



## One Thousand Words

My daughter is pretty sporty. She is a red belt in taekwando, plays water polo and surfs. She isn't really keen on watching sport on television which is nice I suppose.


----------



## Care

One Thousand Words said:


> My daughter is pretty sporty. She is a red belt in taekwando, plays water polo and surfs. She isn't really keen on watching sport on television which is nice I suppose.



Nice, Im actually a blackbelt in Taekwondo (for what its worth, I got it when I was 15, then quit).


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^ Have you stopped martial arts training altogether?  Ever thought about training in something new?  Many people I train with have backgrounds in other disciplines or train in multiple disciplines for MMA or just plain fitness/exercise.  I wish my parents would have gotten me into something when I was younger.  Probably would have helped my self-confidence and self-esteem a whole lot.  And I probably wouldnt have been bullied as much. %)


----------



## Care

I did wrestling in HS until I was 17 but other than that no combative sports at all. Im 26 now.


----------



## shimazu

I always felt like MMA was just a more neanderthal oriented version of boxing. People argue "well MMA is closer to a real fight so it's better" and that's just not true at all. Wtf does "real fight" even mean? The best fights to watch are ones that end in punches being thrown for knockouts IMO, not some guy straddling the other until he rips his Tapout shirt off in shame. Most "real fights" are just bar room dogpiles that wind up being broken up within 10 seconds anyway. It's the "lets take this outside" fight in the parking lot where two guys will line up and throw punches. You know, that sport called boxing? It's just such a more finesse oriented sport, MMA is just all over the place all the time. 

Maybe I'm old school, but I feel like boxing is just the ideal form of competitive fighting.


----------



## MikeOekiM

there's just so much more possibilities in MMA than boxing which makes it more interesting to me. stand up, ground game, clinch.

boxing you figure out who is the better boxer while MMA you figure out who is truly a better fighter using all your skills which includes boxing.


----------



## shimazu

I'm saying that Boxing is a better representation of a fair and planned bout rather than watching two dudes trying to dry hump each other with 10,000 bros screaming in the background and sponsors plastered on anything that isn't a fire extinguisher or the ref's face. Boxing is just such more of an artform IMO, like I said most MMA bouts are just all over the place


----------



## MikeOekiM

i dont see how an MMA fight wouldnt be just as fair and planned a bout as boxing. Im talking UFC level talent not some street fight. 

styles make fights. there are plenty of fights where it doesnt even come close to touching the ground and it's just a kickboxing match. others you might see everything, etc

everyone who doesn't watch MMA says the same thing, two guys  dry humping each other. the only time that will happen is with a shitty matchup. there are plenty of boring boxing fights as well.

more ways to finish a fight = more exciting imo


----------



## ArCi

I rarely watch boxing or mma but I do think they are both entertaining.


The only thing I don't like about mma is submissions. I just like seeing a knock out punch, not somebody tapping out
other than that though it's awesome


----------



## Care

shimazu said:


> People argue "well MMA is closer to a real fight so it's better" and that's just not true at all. Wtf does "real fight" even mean? The best fights to watch are ones that end in punches being thrown for knockouts IMO, not some guy straddling the other until he rips his Tapout shirt off in shame. Most "real fights" are just bar room dogpiles that wind up being broken up within 10 seconds anyway.



The difference between MMA and "real fights" is that MMA fighters actually know how to fight properly and arent just some angry drunken idiots.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Arci said:


> I rarely watch boxing or mma but I do think they are both entertaining.
> 
> 
> The only thing I don't like about mma is submissions. I just like seeing a knock out punch, not somebody tapping out
> other than that though it's awesome



submissions are awesome lol

i definitely think once you get more educated with the sport it is soo much more fun to watch and a lot of people talking shit on it seem like they dont actually give it a real shot.

also to each his own i guess.


----------



## One Thousand Words

I know it is clichéd but for me boxing is more of an art form. The only thing that appeals to me about MMA is the lack of a thousand different organisations running it and if there are two fighters that you really want to watch fight, it will be organised. Grappling and wrestling just harks back to school yard brawls and gets a bit repetitive after a while. Nothing like a 10th round with both boxers out on their feet, trying to deliver a knock out blow. I see nothing good with a dude sitting on his opponents chest raining punches to an unprotected face.

The league game with the kids was fucking awesome. Close right up until the end, a fight just before half time and the home team won. Perfect winter weather and not too many bogans around us in the stand. My 6 yr old son got a little bored half way through the second half but I sat him on my lap and gave him a play by play of where we should attack, defend and which corner they will kick to next. I think he was pretty impressed that I could point out where the fullback should track to if he needed to make the try saving tackle. The guy in front of me was impressed, but it is a hell of a lot easier to read the game from row 107


----------



## shimazu

MikeOekiM said:


> there are plenty of fights where it doesnt even come close to touching the ground and it's just a kickboxing match.



so like Muay Thai? or what's that other one called........uh......kickboxing?



Care said:


> The difference between MMA and "real fights" is that MMA fighters actually know how to fight properly and arent just some angry drunken idiots.



yes, there is a difference. Just not enough of one to sway my opinion on it.

I don't mind watching MMA, I just would rather watch a good boxing match than a good octagon fight. Mostly, I just hate Dana White's face to be honest


----------



## MikeOekiM

dana white is the biggest joke in sports even surpassing the likes of David Stern. It seems like he's trying so hard to turn the UFC into the WWE. That's the main reason it isn't up there with the NFL for me. They need to be more professional and not give guys title shots just because they can talk trash.

but MMA is just starting now to get those freak athletes coming into the sport because of it's increase in popularity. One day black people will own the title in every weight division.


----------



## shimazu

needs more Thai fighters IMO


----------



## Thanatos

MikeOekiM said:


> One day black people will own the title in every weight division.



I can't wait for this day. When the kids that could have been football players start training mma as children it will be amazing.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

MikeOekiM said:


> dana white is the biggest joke in sports even surpassing the likes of David Stern. It seems like he's trying so hard to turn the UFC into the WWE. That's the main reason it isn't up there with the NFL for me. They need to be more professional and not give guys title shots just because they can talk trash.


Dana White may be a jerk but he isnt trying to convert the UFC into WWE, that is ridiculous.  That can only be said of Bjorn Rebney and Bellator.



> but MMA is just starting now to get those freak athletes coming into the sport because of it's increase in popularity. One day black people will own the title in every weight division.


Freak athletes dont exactly translate to domination in MMA.  The top guys from other combat sports (wrestling, BJJ, judo, etc) who come into MMA dont dominate that often either.  GSP didnt wrestle before he became an MMA fighter and he pancakes top tier wrestlers whenever he faces them.  I'm talking NCAA All Americans/champions.

And by the way, there are only 2 white UFC champs at the moment (Ronda Rousey & Chris Weidman).  Everyone else is brown or black.     And Weidman only just upset one of the GOAT MMA legends last month.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Wyld 4 X said:


> Dana White may be a jerk but he isnt trying to convert the UFC into WWE, that is ridiculous.  That can only be said of Bjorn Rebney and Bellator.
> 
> 
> Freak athletes dont exactly translate to domination in MMA.  The top guys from other combat sports (wrestling, BJJ, judo, etc) who come into MMA dont dominate that often either.  GSP didnt wrestle before he became an MMA fighter and he pancakes top tier wrestlers whenever he faces them.  I'm talking NCAA All Americans/champions.
> 
> And by the way, there are only 2 white UFC champs at the moment (Ronda Rousey & Chris Weidman).  Everyone else is brown or black.     And Weidman only just upset one of the GOAT MMA legends last month.



we got Cain, Weidman, GSP, Cruz, and Rousey. and im talking black as night.

but when you get freak athletes mastering the same shit as other fighters that's when you get the champions. 

UFC isnt trying to turn into the WWE the same way Bellator is. If you wanna be up there with the top sports organizations like the NFL and NBA then you cant be giving title shots based solely off trash talk and what can sell the better fight. These days the guy that truly deserves the title shot usually has to wait forever in line while the better selling matchups cut in front. It's like Roger Goodell picking the matchups for the superbowl, no true fan should want to see that shit. You sometimes have to sacrifice the better selling matchup for the integrity of the sport.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

MikeOekiM said:


> we got Cain, Weidman, GSP, Cruz, and Rousey. and im talking black as night.
> 
> 
> UFC isnt trying to turn into the WWE the same way Bellator is. If you wanna be up there with the top sports organizations like the NFL and NBA then you cant be giving title shots based solely off trash talk and what can sell the better fight. These days the guy that truly deserves the title shot usually has to wait forever in line while the better selling matchups cut in front. It's like Roger Goodell picking the matchups for the superbowl, no true fan should want to see that shit. You sometimes have to sacrifice the better selling matchup for the integrity of the sport.



Oops, forgot GSP (sorry Canada! ).

In reality, comparing the NFL and UFC is not a fair comparison for many reasons.  The first of which is team v individual sports.  I do agree that talking yourself into title shots kind of sucks and waters down the product but there are many reasons these things happen.  Training injuries are becoming way too common now and something with that needs to be fixed in order to keep building the sport.  A better comparison for the UFC would be pro boxing.  It is no where near the level it was 15-20 years ago.  Sure Pacman, Floyd Mayweather and a few others are exciting but even when they fight, who is on their undercard?  Zzzzzzzz.......  That isnt to say the UFC shows always have stacked cards though.  There can be some stinkers there too but more often than not they deliver from top to bottom.  The same cannot be said of pro boxing these days which is not watchable for me anymore.


----------



## shimazu

I think they should just do away with decisions for any fighting sport and let both parties go until a knockout


----------



## Wyld 4 X

shimazu said:


> I think they should just do away with decisions for any fighting sport and let both parties go until a knockout



Funny you mention that.  GSP has said he would prefer to forget the rounds and just fight for an entire 30 minutes straight or until one fighter finishes the other beforehand.  Only problem with that is GSP is well know for taking the fight to the ground and laying on them.


----------



## China Rider

MikeOekiM said:


> but MMA is just starting now to get those freak athletes coming into the sport because of it's increase in popularity


i feel like most MMA'ers are dudes who got cut from all the sports they tried out for in high school and turned to lifting to compensate for their shitty hand eye coordination 

if there is a UFC'er who's a former collegiate athlete in anything other than wrestling/gymnastics/football, i'd love to hear about it


----------



## Care

China Rider said:


> i feel like most MMA'ers are dudes who got cut from all the sports they tried out for in high school and turned to lifting to compensate for their shitty hand eye coordination
> 
> if there is a UFC'er who's a former collegiate athlete in anything other than wrestling/gymnastics/football, i'd love to hear about it



Pretty sure most of them come from a martial arts background.


----------



## MikeOekiM

China Rider said:


> i feel like most MMA'ers are dudes who got cut from all the sports they tried out for in high school



yeah i think so too. No freak athlete really trained MMA because they just trained for football or basketball because that's where the money is. it's slowly changing though.


----------



## China Rider

the amount of assholes looking for fights in public is going to inflate like a mother fucker in the next ten years

better order me a fucking sabre


----------



## shimazu

you have to figure the amount of people taking mdma is going to inflate as well though so it will probably work itself out


----------



## One Thousand Words

Care said:


> Pretty sure most of them come from a martial arts background.


Ah martial arts, the go to for parents with a bullied kid.


----------



## Care

One Thousand Words said:


> Ah martial arts, the go to for parents with a bullied kid.



When i was young I did both martial arts and team sports. Honestly, I preferred martial arts. As someone who is super competitive, nothing feels better than proving you are technically and physically superior to your opponent one on one. Scoring points  against another team as a team just isn't quite the same.


----------



## shimazu

anyone else feel like the Little League World Series was more entertaining when there was a bunch of "12 year old" players from Latin American countries dominating the whole tournament?


----------



## One Thousand Words

My brother was a State wrestling champion, in fact my school was Australian Champions for 10 yrs straight when I went there, but only the dudes who had no hand eye coordination to play rugby actually competed. We were the same weight and I would paste his arse all over the backyard and then demand he hand over his belt. I'm surprise he still talks to me to be honest.


----------



## Care

One Thousand Words said:


> My brother was a State wrestling champion, in fact my school was Australian Champions for 10 yrs straight when I went there, but only the dudes who had no hand eye coordination to play rugby actually competed. We were the same weight and I would paste his arse all over the backyard and then demand he hand over his belt. I'm surprise he still talks to me to be honest.



Hmm, well, im not sure what highschool wrestling is like over there, but here in California it is extremely competitive. The district I went to school in was one of the most competitive districts in the state, and my school had won multiple state titles a few years prior to when I was there (keep in mind California has thousands of highschools).

And believe me when I say that there are few sports in the world that test your conditioning like wrestling. Those two minute periods feel like an eternity when you're out there. There were a bunch of kids that did both wrestling and football, and without a doubt the wrestling practices were more intense. 

I was pretty small in highschool, so I definitely wasnt football material. But I was kickass at both soccer and wrestling, and by far my favorite sport was wrestling, and since they shared the same season I could only chose one unfortunately.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Oh I really enjoy it as a sport, and the reason we were so strong was because our Head Coach Mr Brookes who went to the olympics. It was just the competitions were the same day as rugby and the best wrestlers generally could tackle the shit out or people. Boys schools are like that I'm afraid. We did a lot of wrestling training as part of our rugby training. 

The zoot suits are fucking queer though. At least our rowers had hard callused hands.


----------



## China Rider

shimazu said:


> you have to figure the amount of people taking mdma is going to inflate as well though so it will probably work itself out



they are the exact people I was talking about who want to fight you just because you held the door open for them
'what you some kind of fag?'

everyone with their rainbow belts in ching chang chong choo acting hard


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^ people get hostile whilst rolling?


----------



## China Rider

i first i was like what?

than i realized i misread mdma as mma

still think legit mdma is pretty much an endangered species these days, soon to be extinct, it's the new lsd and mescaline

everything eventually comes back in style, right...?


----------



## Thanatos

China Rider said:


> i feel like most MMA'ers are dudes who got cut from all the sports they tried out for in high school and turned to lifting to compensate for their shitty hand eye coordination
> 
> if there is a UFC'er who's a former collegiate athlete in anything other than wrestling/gymnastics/football, i'd love to hear about it


A lot of DII football players get into mma,ate you shouldn't have a preconceived prick attitude and respect these prize fighters for what they truly are; skilled, athletic, brave, and warriors. 

You have a horrible sports bias, and I'm fucking des up with it, Mr. 6 month heroin habit needs adderal and subs to get over the bitch sickness.
Why don't real athletes get into your beloved 'golf'? Everyone is a scrub athlete? Just rich and well connected. Baseball is a real mans 18 holes- the luxury and preppy surroundings.


----------



## shimazu

this is why MMA is ultimately a pass in my book, the debates over it generally turn into shouting matches to go with the equally brutish actual event


----------



## 23536

An elite sprinter joins the rugby:






(I think this sport is so much more exciting than American football.  Football is great to play, but it's very tedious to watch.  I keep screaming "START THE PLAY ALREADY" at the TV, until I can't stand it any more)


----------



## Wyld 4 X

shimazu said:


> this is why MMA is ultimately a pass in my book, the debates over it generally turn into shouting matches to go with the equally brutish actual event



I think much of the maligning of MMA is because it really is so new still.  Most of us grew up watching boxing as the only combat sport we ever knew existed.  Of course we knew of other martial arts but that was for movie stars such as Bruce Lee, Chuck Norris and Jackie Chan to entertain us with crazy moves.  With all these different facets combined, it is difficult for some to put the nuances together and make sense of it all when watching MMA for the first time.  Unless it is a stand up slug fest of course which is not common when the elite guys are fighting.


----------



## China Rider

every superstar athlete pretty much gets into golf, either during or after their playing days

most kids quit immediately after trying it because it's hard as fuck, almost nobody picks up a club for the first time and goes out and shoots anything better than 18+ over par

to paraphrase marshall faulk: I love golf because when I was a kid I was naturally good at every sport and finally I found something that was extremely difficult and I finally felt humbled 

I wasn't even talking shit on MMA, but, whatever


----------



## ArCi

you even used the word shitty lol


----------



## shimazu

23536 said:


> An elite sprinter joins the rugby:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I think this sport is so much more exciting than American football.  Football is great to play, but it's very tedious to watch.  I keep screaming "START THE PLAY ALREADY" at the TV, until I can't stand it any more)



the build up is what makes it though, thats why the NFL is smart for having each team play one game a week. if you think the nfl is slow paced youd be writing off baseball by the all star break

and wyld I think I agree with what youre saying, I just don't care enough about mma or boxing really to keep talking about it at length


----------



## 23536

shimazu said:


> the build up is what makes it though, thats why the NFL is smart for having each team play one game a week. if you think the nfl is slow paced youd be writing off baseball by the all star break



I do think they should speed up baseball, but the pauses there are a natural part of the sport.  Football, on the other hand, is not supposed to have the players stand around waiting for commercials to end.  For perspective, what would boxing be like if the fighters had to wait five minutes between rounds?

The sport is different than it used to be.  What you're watching is not football.  It's adball.  It should be torn down and rebuilt from scratch.

I forget who it was, but somebody was working on an adblock-like device that would allow fans at stadiums to skip the commercial pauses and cut right to the action


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

Holy shit dude. I know this has nothing to do with sports or gaming, but I think I ran into David Nichols the other day at my pharmacy. I was wondering why the old dude talking about pharmacology work and JWH compounds with my pharmacist looked familiar. I have no idea what he would be doing down in South Florida, though, which is why it didn't occur to me that that is who it might have been until today.


----------



## China Rider

let there be separate threads for the AFC, NFC, SEC, and the rest of NCAA

and just one fantasy thread, you guys can talk in about the BL fantasy league within the bluelight fantasy league 

thanks


----------



## Marijuanster

If you want to talk fantasy football with Ali you should just pm him cuz. w/o the bl fantasy players in there it would only be the two of you.


----------



## One Thousand Words

The only reason ill go into that thread is to improve my skills in madden 2014


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol every person I met that is young that golf's is preppy, spoiled, and a tool.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Lol every person I met that is young that golf's is preppy, spoiled, and a tool.



This.

Although, my parents play but they are old and retired.


----------



## China Rider

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Lol every person I met that is young that golf's is preppy, spoiled, and a tool.


you talking about me?

I've noticed a pattern in past few months

i'm going to throw this out there for the protection of the entire forum

sometimes i share some thoughts and hint towards my lifestyle, these posts are for anyone on BL who wants to read them, they are never directed towards specific individuals

yet a group of like 3-4 children want talk shit and get personal with me

sure I've played a little prevent D, mostly cause i fucking love talking about myself on the internet

notice I've never counter-attacked to any of the faggotry

and i'm a conveyer of ball busting and ragging on my friends, it's a good time

yeah, friends; people who've i established a genuine positive relationship with

so just stop, you're wasting your time, but more importantly, my time

okay, now the real question is:


----------



## China Rider

Marijuanster said:


> If you want to talk fantasy football with Ali you should just pm him cuz. w/o the bl fantasy players in there it would only be the two of you.



could be true

i was assuming that some of you guys were in other leagues besides just the BL

than again, i really don't have anything to talk about with fantasy football once the draft is over

carry on, my little request wasn't very well thought out

and the afc/nfc separate threads is dumb, but the sec/ncaa separation might not be a bad idea, but really a game changer

who's going to start the pick'em thread?
who's picking the rams every week with me?
i think if 3,4 picks dolphins every week, than i'm going to support him, he understands all my feels during the past 8 years or so

fuck it, i predict another perfect season down in MIA


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

no im just pointing out the facts. i lived in a gated golf cart community for most of my life. We had a house right on the golf course. i entered a tourney once,got third place. and said fuck this. 

But ya,usually golfers tend to be really snobby and think they are better than everyone else


----------



## One Thousand Words

I'm usually to stoned on the golf course to give a fuck about anyone else. I just assumed thats why they all dress so badly


----------



## China Rider

DrinksWithEvil said:


> no im just pointing out the facts. i lived in a gated golf cart community for most of my life. We had a house right on the golf course. i entered a tourney once,got third place. and said fuck this.
> 
> But ya,usually golfers tend to be really snobby and think they are better than everyone else


honestly bro, i'm a little upset you'd lump me into that group
i think you'll change your mind after, maybe?, reading this
i just like playing the game, i can't help it

but yes, can't deny what you're saying, i don't play golf with people like that unless by coincidence
i don't even like playing with guys who get all pissy when they play bad and definitely not with people who think that just because they're good at golf, that it actually means something other than they're good at golf....

most of my friends are activity based, i may like playing golf with somebody, but would never go camping with lol

to me the type of the golfers you're referring to kind of makes sense,

they're probably self made CEOs making 6figures,  drive 3 cars, have a trophy wife, while having 2-3 prized mistresses on the side, they may be assholes, but chances are they're enjoying the fuck out of life

and i'm weird, i'm cool with anyone that's willing to spend time with and engage with me, just as long as they understand basic social boundaries 
to me, everyone is fun to be around when it's just 1-on-1 conversational type setting....IME, once you isolate people away from intimate settings and throw them in a room with other people brings out the worst in them

I fucking love golf for so many reasons:
-it's an escape from everyday bullshit, it's  fantasy land,

-i like being out on the course, surrounded by the beauty of mother earth, sure the etiquette is a little quirky and there's a fine line between being proper and being an uptight douche , for me it's an anxiety free zone that brings out the best of my personality 

-i'm not really competitive, sure i usually play for small stakes vs my usual partners, but i don't really care if i beat them and genuinely root for them
but it's the other 'competition' that i'm into: my body vs my mind vs the course, and no matter how i play i always win, playing well definitely gives us a sense of accomplishment, but i don't play with a chip on my shoulder, shaving strokes just so i can say 'durrrr look at me i shot fucking even par', i fucking hate golfers, who immediately after they tell you that they played golf yesterday, tell me what they scored...i just don't care, that's not what the game is about _maaaaan_

- although it's not intense cardio, it's exercise, since i can't afford to pay the membership rate + the price of gas of driving the extra 40 miles a day, i'm not going to be riding a cart more than a few times per year

- i'm at a crossroads in my life, obviously, like most people in their mid 20s, I've been through some shit, i'm just getting off of bupe and need something to aid in my recovery towards sobriety, i don't want to be a drug addict, alcoholic, or gambling addict... my desire for the game just may save my life......starting September first I've got a season pass at a pretty sweet course and i plan on playing at least 6 rounds a week, probably 36 holes on saturdays, i finally have the motivation to get my ass up in the morning and not stroll into my dead end job 12 minutes late every day, instead of 8:12am it's going to be 6:00am sharp, cause it's starting to get dark early and i need to tee off by 3pm

-even though this club i'm joining is very affordable.....($600/year for anyone under 35 years old....shittier public courses drowned in leagues every day are asking $850 for green fees, only on M-F).... i'll probably run into wealthy entrepreneurs , maybe i hit it off with some guy who offers me a job, affordable housing, or just wants me fuck his wife on the side? I've got a friend who's joining with me, but he won't be playing nearly as much as me, so i'll be playing with random people most of the time, and self  introducing my self to people is the way to go, i can't remember the last time i met someone cool who was a friend of a friend.....

- the euphoria: hitting a ball from 150+ yards out, watching it sail in the air, waiting to see where it lands....that's the SHIT, those 10 seconds throw me into this soothing zen-like state of mind, and if the ball actually sticks on the green, not gonna lie,  it's comparable to taking a filthy puff of some MDPV smoke 

-  i kind of want to date at some point in my life again, and playing golf is a must, i know what i want...and don't give me the they're all dykes or fat chicks bullshit, I know a few guys who are either around my age and dating cute golf chicks and older dudes who appear happily married to a woman who can keep up with typical hackers.....i also know guys who've destroyed their marriages because they played too much golf, met a woman who didn't golf, suddenly couldn't golf as much as he'd like because their wives would rather them stay at home, 'be there for the kids' and watch shitty sitcoms before they argue over cleaning up the kitchen

-and lastly, my degree is in sport management, school i went to has a good pro golf management program, which is an extension of my major, so I've taken most of the classes other than the golf specific ones, i'm starting to think i want to get my PGA card and become a club pro at some hoity toity country club, allowing me to make property owner type money while doing what i love, something that i can do into my 80's....I've got long ways to go to be good enough to earn my PGA card believe you need to shoot around 5 over par during your test, right now i average about 22 over par

buuuuut, through a fantasy draft 2 nights ago, a last second thing where they needed a final guy,i was reintroduced to a dude that i golfed against back in high school, i recognized him from being one of the only non-douchebag good golfers from other schools.....well turns out he has the course record  a sweet club in the area, and he's gives lessons for a living, but he's willing to give me them for free while getting me on that course for free.....I've never taken lessons before, but i'm 6'2 perfect frame to crush the ball if only i had the training and applied my self to become more flexible and shit .... but, everyone knows that what separates good golfers from special ones is what they're able to do on and around the green



TL;DR?
save it for your next dump


----------



## 23536

Fucking Redskins need to change their name.  Calling Indians redskins is plainly insulting.  Anybody that says it isn't is either a fan of genocide or is lying.


----------



## ArCi

lol

please tell me sarcasm


----------



## Care

23536 said:


> Fucking Redskins need to change their name.  Calling Indians redskins is plainly insulting.  Anybody that says it isn't is either a fan of genocide or is lying.



Calling Native Americans Indians is insulting

/end sarcasm


----------



## 23536

The heavyweight division is so dead.  I really miss it.  The Klitschko fight I saw today is one of the worst I've ever seen.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Golf is the greatest sport on earth.  Every single person that plays my local muni is a total fuck up.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Mostly due to getting an inheritance then becoming a drunk golfer


----------



## ChickenScratch

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Mostly due to getting an inheritance then becoming a drunk golfer



You are really stupid.


----------



## China Rider

5 golf 'guys' that annoy me the most

-needing to know yardage of every shot, even within 30 yards
if you're not experienced enough to select a club based on gut instinct, the yardage isn't really relevant
i usually only look for yardage sprinklers in 190-220 range, cause i've got 3 club options and god damn i want to stick this on from 200 out

-  practice swings, specially anything more than one, these pussies have no confidence in their swing,  besides first tee and swings under 90%,  blasting away perfectly fine fairway grass needs to stop, that and watching these private swings is worse than waiting for church to end

-can't grasp ready golf, if you're by your ball, the coast is clear and your playing partners clearly are not ready, blast away
parking carts in the worst fucking spots, never getting ass out of cart until it's their turn....if there's distance between me and my partner, one of us is GTFO and walk to their ball with their iron, wedge and putter, cya on the green

- unable to express any kind of joy after a good shot/hole, guess that's our societal fear of talking about themselves, by choice or circumstance
if you just got up in down from 170, i get acting like you've been there before,  but give me a 'fuck yeah', 'feels good man', or tell me you're going bogey free from 16-18....weird considering how common temper tantrums are, fuck those people too i took a 14 on a hole earlier this year and laughed my ass off, pared next two 

-when i'm out solo and catch up to a group who appears to have hole to themselves, doesn't offer to let play through, with no explanation or at least give me any kind of explanation to why
i want to introduce some kind of flag or noise that alerts group ahead that you wish to play through
boggles me how unaware guys are that they're a hold up, or maybe they're just assholes who are just 'having a good time', easy buster, your vision's awfully common


i want to teach people how to golf faster without feeling hurried, i'll volunteer if i gotta
sick of all these so called resort courses with weak ass starters/rangers
give me a fucking sheriff with some balls and direction
or use GPS to recognize inconsistent patterns, install little intercom and lazy fucker won't even have to get up


----------



## Wyld 4 X

23536 said:


> The heavyweight division is so dead.  I really miss it.  The Klitschko fight I saw today is one of the worst I've ever seen.



One headline I read: "Klitschko clinches to victorious unanimous decision"   haha

Pro boxing is on life support in the US.  The only person keeping it alive is Floyd Mayweather and he plans to retire in a couple of years.


----------



## shimazu

damn I want the Union to make the mls cup so bad. gotta beat dc united and then theres a huge game against montreal the next match. I know its a fringe sport over here at best still but I want to be the hipster who was watching MLS before it got real popular.


----------



## Thanatos

shimazu said:


> damn I want the Union to make the mls cup so bad. gotta beat dc united and then theres a huge game against montreal the next match. I know its a fringe sport over here at best still but I want to be the hipster who was watching MLS before it got real popular.



Indoor soccer will always be cooler than pitch futball.


----------



## shimazu

yeah if youre canadian or mentally challenged


----------



## Care

Well after piggybacking on my parents phone plan for my whole life I finally decided to get my own phone plan and a new phone. Ended up going with a galaxy s3 and a plan that will cost me about 20 bucks a month (up to 1k mb's of data and 1k texts a month) although I had to buy the phone at cost (about 230 bucks). Still a pretty sweet deal and a huge upgrade over my old POS. I woulda liked to go for the latest version (the s4) but I didnt want to sign a contract and without one the phone would have been like 600 bucks, and from what ive read the s4 is a minimal upgrade over the s3.


----------



## ArCi

One Thousand Words said:


> The rugby World Cup is third largest sporting event behind the Olympics and the soccer World Cup. Tell me more about your "World Series"



lol


----------



## shimazu




----------



## China Rider




----------



## Care

Just got done playing some football fr the first time in forever. We lost, but I scored 3 of my teams 8 TD's and got a great workout. I might be making this a weekly thing, it was pretty fun.


----------



## alasdairm

china rider, you're a rabid rams fan. you don't like baseball? no love for your cards?

alasdair


----------



## axl blaze

^ no he is also a huge Pittsburgh Pirates fan... which is awesome






RAISE It!!


----------



## shimazu

well they aint raising any banners any time soon so yeah wave that stupid ass flag all you want you Shittsburgh


----------



## 23536

I think it's time to consider Gennady Golovkin a superstar.  His record is 28-0 with 25 knockouts, which is the highest knockout ratio in the history of the middleweight division.  It's a higher knockout percentage than the early Mike Tyson!

It seemed last night like he was gonna beat Curtis Stevens to death.  Stevens' mom had to walk out of the arena at one point.


----------



## ArCi

Random but I actually watched the fight . Lol I don't jow I ended up watching it but it was pretty incredible how Stevens kept going after that 2nd round knockdown. He took a big shot.. Pretty sure it's that first gif


----------



## Kenickie

Atlanta just lost The Braves


----------



## ChickenScratch

Kenickie said:


> Atlanta just lost The Braves



It's the city's fault.  I'm so fucking pissed.


----------



## Kenickie

our representative (we share with grant park, peoples town and summer hill) said she had no idea there was even talk about it until it was announced, so i'm not sure how much blame we can put on the city, unless you mean just kasim


----------



## shimazu

maybe if you guys had bought a few more t shirts or couple million tickets it wouldnt have gone down like that but such is Atlanta sports I'm afraid


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Perhaps this will finally make it so the A's get to move to San Jose and demolish the O.co mausoleum.  Or maybe the Raiders will move back to LA or venture out to Bakersfield after the new high speed rail is built.  lol


----------



## shimazu

yeah well there's always an MLS team to be bought somewhere around

they could take the failed hockey team's place in atlanta

their playoff system is kind of returded though, much like the European version


----------



## ChickenScratch

Kenickie said:


> our representative (we share with grant park, peoples town and summer hill) said she had no idea there was even talk about it until it was announced, so i'm not sure how much blame we can put on the city, unless you mean just kasim



It’s the city’s fault, because downtown proper is the biggest pile of shit on earth, and nobody is doing anything to fix that.  Ask someone from Chicago, NYC, LA, Seattle, even Houston, what they think of our downtown.  It’s garbage.  Sure, we’ve got great neighborhoods that surround downtown, but downtown itself is nothing more than a giant conference room for business people to get in and get out of.  It’s garbage, and it always has been.  There is nothing to do there to attract tourism.  It just pisses me off, because I love Atlanta so freaking much, but we have easily the most boring downtown in all of the major cities in the US.  

The move to Cobb County was a good business decision for the Braves.  They moved to where the season ticket holders are, will pay less taxes and will sell more tickets and make more money (that’s not even debatable).  They’re already talking about all of the bars, hotels and mixed use spaces they’re going to put around the stadium.  It’s going to be awesome (minus the whole being in the god damn suburbs part), but it grinds my fucking gears because if our city government was worth a shit, they would have done this around Turner field years ago.  They knew damn well that every white suburban asshole from Cobb County doesn’t want to come down to a game because of the area and the lack of cool shit to do around the area.  Had they done something about that years ago, this would not be happening.  

Again, it makes perfect business sense for the Braves, but it’s now taking even more away from our already struggling downtown.  So, now, when people come in from out of town to see a Braves game, they get to visit, stay in and spend their money in the glorious suburb of Cobb Fucking County.  It’s horse shit.  This city is lazy.  Professional sports don’t belong in the suburbs.  Congrats Atlanta, this is your fault.  Oh, and speaking of Kasim, he’s already said they’re going to turn the Turner Field area into a super awesome middle income neighborhood.  Because that will really help our already fucked tourism market.  Ugh, suck my dick Atlanta.  I’m so disappointed in the city I love, yet again.


----------



## ChickenScratch

and to top it off, now i'm gonna get like 3 DUI's every baseball season.  but at least the new stadium will be by my office.  unfortunatley, there isn't even a fucking MARTA rail up this way.  this city is so stupid.


----------



## shimazu

hey man at least theyre on TBS right?


----------



## ChickenScratch

shimazu said:


> hey man at least theyre on TBS right?



Nope.


----------



## 23536

Is anyone aware that a Russian heavyweight was beaten into a coma on HBO 2weeks ago by a black Cuban called Irish Mike?

Boxing will be the next football, mark my words.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Yes.


But MMA is more barbaric.


Argument invalid.


----------



## Kenickie

more and more i think about it the more and more i agree with whatever your name is from the loaf. 



> I don't know what baseball team I will root for but I cannot in good conscience root for a sports team, an organization, that fails to see the power it holds beyond simply uplifting a stadium's crowd for a night. I cannot root for an organization that would turn its back on a community that it never did enough to foster in the first place, to move to a place so lacking in community that it has no name. I cannot root for an organization that cannot see how the magic inspired by fireworks over a neighborhood can light a child's dreams for years on end. And mostly, I cannot root for an organization whose name will come to represent the height of irony, and hypocrisy. I can't help feeling that the Braves are fleeing something they've so long wanted to ignore, rather than help make right.



That spot where the field is now is stupid prime real estate. in the right hands it could be millions of things - more dorms for gsu, mixed income housing, a god damn fucking grocery store? because our neighborhood doesn't have a place to buy a fucking apple for miles, millions of things. it looks like Kasim had to pick between saving the falcons and saving the braves and he probably made the right ($$$) choice. i'm sad because whatever happens, that whole stretch of georgia avenue from hill to hank aaron is going to be totally different and most likely destroy the 10 murals we put there over the summer. that won't be for years though. it will be closely watched by us, our neighborhood organization and our city council person, whatever happens.


----------



## ChickenScratch

^^^^that's not me.  i don't post on the loaf.  but, i don't necessarily agree with his post.  i mean, i get it, i suppose the braves could've tried harder to get the city to buy in to make the area around the stadium nicer.  but that's not really their job.  their job is to win baseball games.  i still blame this on the city, and i will root for the braves until the day i die.  i'm sure the new place is gonna be boss as fuck and i'll get over it eventually.  but, fuck, man.  just, fuck.  so many memories from that stadium, and growing up going to fulton county stadium.  wtf are they gonna do with the wall that hank aaron hit his 
715th HR?  they'll probably put it up for auction and some rich fucking dickhead from forsyth county will put it up on his property for his kids to play with or something.

fuck this shit.  

i wish more small business owners had had the balls to open up new places around the stadium.  small business is what makes grant park, inman park, etc such an awesome fucking place to live.


----------



## Kenickie

i don't know if you've been to grant park but there really isn't any "small business" over here. a pizza place owned by a politician? unless you mean that stuff on memorial by oakland cemetery. 

i don't give a shit about baseball, i've never attended a baseball game and nor will i ever, but it was nice to sit on Augustine's back patio and drink whiskeys and watch the fireworks on hot summer friday nights. def an atlanta memory for me. they have an amazing view of the city right there.


----------



## Care

If anyone every knocks football becase the players wear pads, show them this video.

No other sport has hits like this.





Dashon Goldson vs Early Doucet


----------



## shimazu

yeah that was a big one

still though, my all time favorite hit that I witnessed live. Had a group of about 10 people all watching it in the same room and everyone freaked out at the same time with the same intensity and I couldn't help but picture the same scene occurring in  every living room in the area country (playoffs? you kidding me? playoffs?)

feels good to hear Jim Johnson's name in videos, RIP (Jim Johnson that is, not Reggie Bush)


----------



## One Thousand Words

The third one was actually legal.





This is why you can only buy beer in plastic cups


----------



## One Thousand Words

It'd no a tackle unless you lose some teeth


----------



## Wyld 4 X

1st time posting from a sports bar, interesting...


----------



## Kenickie

us or the sports bar?


----------



## shimazu

call me old fashioned, but if it's a sporting event I truly care about

give me the couch and my flat screen

no distractions

no stragglers

just intense professional sports watching


----------



## China Rider

shimazu said:


> call me old fashioned, but if it's a sporting event I truly care about
> 
> give me the couch and my flat screen
> 
> no distractions
> 
> no stragglers
> 
> just intense professional sports watching


i dig it

wathced yesterdays gopher game alone

in garage

putting golf balls, pacing, chain smoking, throwing darts, reminding my dog that she's a good dog, drinking beers and ended with smoke

i don't yell at TV, only once, when they went up 7-3
i fucking hate being around TV screaming, unless it's positive/celebratory 

i'm just happy i don't get all pissy about losing like i used to, it's like, eh, whatever
but same time, i've become desensitized towards wins

fuck, least i'm still interested
was so close to just saying good bye to football many times past 5 years

jerry kill saved my baby


----------



## Thanatos

I have to be somewhere thy is cool with me cursing, yelling, and generally being more into the game than 99% of people around me. I flip off the tv, pace like a cage animal and everything. 

Sometimes it's fun to go to a sports bar with my homeboys but watching the game on a plush leather couch with cheap snacks drinks is better most of the time. I usually only go to bars for PPV events really.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Kenickie said:


> us or the sports bar?



I was at a sports bar.


----------



## axl blaze

LOLOL


----------



## Care

My cousins band just got nominated for a Grammy!


----------



## axl blaze

which band, yo? congrats


----------



## Care

The Milk Carton Kids

Its a Folk Music Band his name is Joey Ryan, he does the vocals/guitar


----------



## MikeOekiM

axl blaze said:


> LOLOL



fuck yeah sports!


----------



## axl blaze

LOL when I lived on Ohio State's campus in a big party house, we would have a bunch of ppl over to watch the football games and there was always this hipster kid who didn't really know what was going on with the sports balls, but just came over cuz he was a huge alcoholic...

and whenever our team would score a TD and we'd all celebrate he'd shout out something like "FUCK YEAH!!! GAINING YARDS!! GAINING YARDS!!"


----------



## MikeOekiM

hahaha that reminds me of my younger sister who is randomly starting to get into football. i'll say some sort of typical football jargon and she thinks it's hilarious.


----------



## shimazu

if its a sporting event with serious implications (so most nfl games, playoffs other sports) I actually get pretty quiet and just focus on what is happening. I also switch channels like its my job because I try to watch a little bit of everything so im constantly going over potential viewing choices in my head


----------



## Jabberwocky

NFL Redzone for me.


----------



## Care

SarcasticOne said:


> NFL Redzone for me.



Redzone on one screen, and a focus game on the other.


----------



## Thanatos

So apperantly my favorite ESPN talking head gave his Baseball Hall of Fame vote to baseball fans via Deadspin. I'm actually really happy about this and got a good joke out of it too.


----------



## MikeOekiM

woah, entheo new sports & gaming moderator.


----------



## Thanatos

It's going to be big in 2014 baby!


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Uh huh


----------



## shimazu

Ive finally realized that I actually prefer watching Fox Sports 1 over ESPN at this point

for a couple of reasons, but the main one is the realization that im liable to form my own opinion on whatever the topic is anyway so Im not really too concerned with who is reporting it. 

The only thing I want to see is some records / stats on the side and HD highlights. Everything else is irrelevant imo and FS1 seems to have more just straight highlights than ESPN anymore

for some reason they have a lot of Big East and Pac 12 basketball games on FS1 too

dat bias

anyone else get into arguments with people over where athletes went to college out of nowhere?

and its never superstars or anything, the last two I got into a debate over was Jodie Meeks and Rashard Mendenhall, on a winning streak as of late


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Hello Talib, welcome to Denver. 

Talib>Bailey


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^ Now you can welcome Demarcus Ware too.

John Elway wants to win now before Peyton dies.


----------



## Care

So can we pretty much crown the Broncos AFC champs already??


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

3 pro bowl signings so far.......not too bad Denver! 

Fuck you New England.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol never manning is done 

Mark my word 

No more ring 

Welcome Donald brown to sd


----------



## Wyld 4 X

DrinksWithEvil said:


> No more ring


You going to steal the one he already has?

Stay classy SD fans.


----------



## alasdairm

ipad pro snooker 2012. check out the highest break:






alasdair


----------



## ArCi

lol wut


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol sd. Is the new Indy west


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I have been playing a lot of half life. %)


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

^ lol. Which substance? 


Oh wrong forum.


----------



## Care

This guy is such a beast


----------



## Thanatos




----------



## Thanatos




----------



## subotai

I dont even watch Sportscenter anymore, too much bullshit anymore. Fox Sports Live would be a lot better if Andy Roddick wasnt such a fuck though


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I am enjoying Condition Zero.


----------



## China Rider

my only sports news comes from jay mohr sports(fox sports radio, 12-3EST, in selected markets,i podcast it because it's literally SNL meets sport's radio), the-mainboard.com, golden gopher forums and stl ram's blogs....cbs sports if i just want to check standings or stats

fucking yahoo has collapsed so hard and fast and something that's almost as tragic as what happened to ESPN programming (bring back cheap seats!)

i don't watch games unless they're _my_ teams or i suddenly start gambling again, which is highly unlikely after the '12 jets @ rams travesty


----------



## China Rider

also

should i start posting here again? at least for the NCAA/NFL seasons

i'm done with all of the other non-harm reduction forums for good, but i'm willing to post as regular as mike-o-mike in S&G and will try not to be a complete homer and at least fake interest in trendy league affairs 

i still refuse to talk shit like some people in here, we should be supporting each others favorite teams, unless they happen to be bitter division rivals i.e ali/gm and dwe/entheo...i can't believe we don't have any cowboy, giants or jets fans in this bitch, probably the 3 largest markets 

i'm even willing to root for the eagles and steelers, two teams i probably dislike more than any teams in sports - but i got love for shim and axl
most of it has to do with the way eagle's got better and how steelers are about to hand the torch of pittsburgh sports over to the pirates - probably for a significant amount of time
with rooney running on the last pieces of steel in the burgh and an aging defense, QB, OLine and a coach who seems to be 'losing' his team and a CLE and CIN team on the rise, + baltimore refusing to ever 'suck',  i'm predicting at least 3 more consecutive seasons with a steelerless playoffs - which permits me to root for them

i've already accepted no matter how well ram's do nobody here will even fake being happy for me, giving credit where it's due, will cry fluke, etc etc
which is pretty lame - how can anybody that's not a 9ers or seahawks fan not root for stl or AZ to win the west ? and how can't anybody see that the ram's are on top of the list of up and coming franchises - year 3 of fisher;s tenure is something that can't over looked - coaches who take over shitty rosters need, at minimum, 3 years to turn franchise around to a championship caliber club

sure they don't have many skill position 'stars' on their roster, and have maybe 4 players worth having on your fantasy team, but they've got what it takes in the trenches to win championships - name me 5 teams that have a DL *and* OL as STL - are there teams with better OLs yes, probably up to 10...is there a team with a better DL? anyone who's hip to NFL will say probably not, but NYJ, CAR, CIN and TB are looking good

teams have won superbowls with QBs worse than sam bradford, weaker group of pass catchers, and far worse running games
excellent coaching staff, top 5 defenses, clutch play makers, team cohesiveness, guys still in their rookie contract on top of the depth chart and a little bit of luck are what SB teams generally have 

and one last thing, fuck the patriots, sorry ali you're cool, but they're schtick of having winning seasons is growing old, but gotta admit, every year i start to love coach belecheck(i spelled it wrong on purpose) a little more, i love eccentric coaches - it's not a coincidence that the all time greats are weird ass mother fuckers


CR


----------



## subotai

dude do you get mdma injections daily or something

its just sports talk, it is inherently volatile much like the subject itself

grab a twix or something


----------



## ArCi

lol


----------



## One Thousand Words

If this was the dark side we wouldn't be able to rag on the Rams


----------



## China Rider

One Thousand Words said:


> If this was the dark side we wouldn't be able to rag on the Rams


lol well done

definitely triggering

this is the best roster they've had since 2004 but that doesn't mean they aren't capable of going 5-11

no team is immune from going 5-11  and that's the truth


----------



## ArCi

Manchester United vs Real Madrid playing in Michigan today at the Big House

Over 109,000 people will be in attendance. The match sold out in less than 24 hours and will be the highest attendance for any soccer game in US history


----------



## subotai

mls all stars are playing Bayern Munich on ESPN right now

an updated list of my current personal sporting league interests:

NFL>NBA>NCAAB>>>>NHL>>>NCAAF>>>>>>EPL>>>MLS>
PGA>NASCAR>MLB

note that more arrows = larger difference. roughly speaking, you get the idea

I don't consider myself a bandwagon Baseball fan either. I wasn't really into it from 2008-2010 when the Phillies were good either. More of just a "yeah that's pretty cool.... Lebron to miami whaaaat?"


----------



## ArCi

Would you rather watch game 7 nba finals or the Super Bowl ?

No brainer for me. Definitely game 7

Game 7's are probably the greatest thing in sports. Basketball, baseball, and hockey know how to entertain. Playoff hockey is severely underrated


----------



## subotai

every playoff football game is a game 7

the NBA has managed to become really lame as far as it's image goes IMO. it was a lot cooler when AI was wearing wife beaters to the post game interviews and Sprewell was choking out his coach on the sideline.

now we get hipster glasses, Adam Silver giving the lamest championship presentation of all time, and blatant hypocrisy over the best way to go about rebuilding your franchise. 

Because the NBA wants everybody to become the Atlanta Hawks


----------



## ArCi

Watch your mouth

NBA just got even better. The spurs hired the first female assistant coach 

aaaand she's a total milf. mmmm it only gets better


----------



## ArCi

sorry I just think saying 'watch your mouth' is fun


----------



## subotai

soccer would be a lot more appealing if the entire squad wasn't always blaming the refs for everything like a bunch of bitches


----------



## ArCi

Tony Stewart hit a 20 yr old kid last night and killed him with his car, and he's going to race today like nothing happened?

wtf? This dude cares more about some race than the fact he just killed a kid


----------



## subotai

you make it sound like he hunted him down and ran him over

the guy borderline jumped in front of his vehicle thingy on a dimly lit dirt track wearing a dark racing outfit because he was trying to... point at Tony Stewart? I dont get what his plan of attack was, the blue car in front of Stewart nearly hits him as well.

not saying Tony isn't vaguely responsible, but I don't think the guy who crashed into Dale Earnhardt got charged with murder iirc

that's just racin' bro


----------



## ArCi

Nah I'm just saying maybe he should take today's race off and realize that it's not that important. I mean c'mon he just killed somebody's kid

I don't know how you can just brush off the fact you took someone's life, especially a 20 year old, and decide to race the next day


----------



## subotai

I don't think Bass Pro Shops would be on board with that


----------



## ArCi

subotai said:


> I don't think Bass Pro Shops would be on board with that


lol

true


----------



## subotai

subotai said:


> NFL>NBA>NCAAB>>>>NHL>>>NCAAF>>>>>>EPL>>>MLS>PGA>NASCAR>MLB



damn I forgot I posted this but seriously QFT. I guess MLB would be ahead of PGA and NASCAR, I was just trying to prove a point really.

and we were just talking about Tony Stewart lol

I fucking hate Tony Stewart for the record

I predict the MLS will steal a lot of viewers in our generation from baseball within the next 3-5 years

you saw how many people revved up their bandwagons for the World Cup, they're gonna be like "hey I know that guy from the World Cup!" when an MLS game is competing on television with a 0-0 baseball game in the 7th inning

there are a lot less fouls called in MLS as well, it is basically Americanized soccer. Euro faygs try to pull the diving shit and the refs just look at them and keep running

case and point. QQ Hitler Youth


----------



## subotai

im tired of people using the "athletes should be role models" bullshit. read some lame ass article about how Mike Vick should never have been allowed back in the NBa. 

im sure if you dig deep enough any famous athlete will have some troubles in their private life. maybe because, well shit, who doesnt have problems in their life? It makes me sick to hear people get ripped on for domestic violence too. Im not trying to be racist, actually im gonna go ahead and be racist, black chicks usually are just as much to blame for domestic assault. they get physical entirely too fast and more or less force the male to react the only way that has worked for him in the past (brute, physical force). Im sure if you go through any domestic violence case, 90% of them would have both parties be at equal faults. but it is easier to just shame the male into a criminal charge because you should never hit a woman. which I agree with, you really shouldnt try and knock the chick out or anything. but sometimes you have to get physical, thats just life

Wayne Gretzky had a real bad gambling problem. no wait... his WIFE had a real bad gambling problem. mmm hmm, as in the lady who isnt the face of the NhL. how convenient...

Shawn Kemp had like 22 kids. if even like 3 of them can dunk a basketball half as good as he could, does anyone really care?

Allen Iverson is a total punkass, he'll probably make the hall of fame. cant wait to hear that acceptance speech (shout out to...)

Ron Artest and Stephen Jackson literally assaulted fans. Probably the wrong ones at that, but who really cares. That was probably the most interesting thing to happen in a Pacers game ever tbh

people put too much emphasis on how these people act in their private lives, yet we want them to be ruthless on the court, field, ice, what have you. there isnt just a switch you flip on and off. these people arent CIA Agents. give them some fucking slack. 

seriously, outside of killing someone (Hernandez), im not sure what would really constitute a life ban from anything. 

Chris Henry died during a domestic dispute with his wife. thrown from the back of a truck. no idea how he found himself in that situation but does anyone even remember that guy? he was fucking good man. but he probably should have just beat the shit out of his girlfriend. then we'd never forget him


----------



## subotai

^ yeah QFT bro I hear you

Andre Blake (the goalie ftr) is going to play in Europe one day, bet on it. 1:24 in, damn bro


----------



## ArCi

Where the fuck has Care been?


----------



## China Rider

pimp squad

i'm a female

i'm legally bliiii

pimp squad baby

holdin' to dooaww
mama I love you






i'm an innocent by *stander*


----------



## subotai

shimazu said:


> yeah well there's always an MLS team to be bought somewhere around
> 
> they could take the failed hockey team's place in atlanta
> 
> their playoff system is kind of returded though, much like the European version








lol


----------



## GenericMind

So my girlfriend might be participating in American Ninja Warrior next week. That's pretty nuts! Anyone watch that show?


----------



## subotai

nope


----------



## alasdairm

i have watched it. it's pretty entertaining. what's a chick with designs on mount midoriyama doing dating your fat ass?

alasdair


----------



## GenericMind

Must be my charming personality.


----------



## D's

so, I am about to UTSF and find this guy the STEAM. thread.
watchout GM, maybe I might mod here oneday

I am laughing to hard because I am sending him to the thread I made some moons ago.
way to go d's
way to think ahead


----------



## MikeOekiM

so whats with the new stickies?


----------



## GenericMind

Wasn't me.


----------



## NeighborMike

everyone likes stickies


----------



## D's

hellyeah, maybe its because when you step on something sticky then that shit will fallow you all the way home.


I recently been playing counterstrike ad League, pretty fun games.


----------



## MikeOekiM

lol at axl 2007 sticky


----------



## D's

I got temp banned on the game 'habbo' because of being sexually iinapropiete or we, atleast the ban will end tonight. woo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*bump*

Have been neglecting my favorite video game for a few days


----------



## subotai

Anyone watching premier league?

Man city yo
Leroy Sane yo

Gotta admit though, my favorite player is Anthony Martial

Just something I have to live with every day


----------



## JoeTheStoner

t super mario odyssey got me alll thew ay up


----------



## Captain.Heroin

well, that did not work 

am rather excited to see a college football game.  don't have a tv.


----------

